# [Sujet unique] Suivi et réactions au keynote



## pooky31 (5 Janvier 2006)

Et si on ouvrait les pronostics pour le keynote. Qu'est ce que Steve Jobs va présenter ?

Allez je me lance : 

- ILife 06 avec frontrow pour tout le monde (2)
- Iwork 06 avec tableur (5)
- Ibook et mac mini intel. Tous les ordis mac equipés d'une télécommande. (1,2)
- Ipod shuffle : bonne question ??? là j'avoue que je ne vois pas par quoi remplacer le 1 giga ??? Je dirais disparition et remplacement par Shuffle 512 et Nano 2,4 et 6 giga.


Bon après mes rêves mais je n'y crois pas...
- Ipod vidéo avec écran tactile... iPDA en sommes... (20)
- Iphone... (50)

A vous de jouer. Je propose que l'on mette des pronostics comme les bookmakers entre parenthèse à la fin de la ligne... A combien évaluez vous mes pronostics ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

Oh, one more thing, the brand new iBook yonah mono-core


----------



## kaviar (5 Janvier 2006)

New iSight USB


----------



## bompi (5 Janvier 2006)

- une iSight USB ... et donc une nouvelle version de iChat ? Compatible avec les webcams USB et la dernière version de AIM
- un AppleBook (remplaçant iBook/PowerBook en une seule gamme)


----------



## Gamin (5 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> - un AppleBook (remplaçant iBook/PowerBook en une seule gamme)



Wow t'as pas peur toi...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

Ben moi je serais assez pour perso... vu que dans la gamme inférieure ca va charcler. C'est une bonne idée


----------



## ffabrice (5 Janvier 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> - une iSight USB ... et donc une nouvelle version de iChat ? Compatible avec les webcams USB et la dernière version de AIM


On ne te demande pas ce que tu veux, mais ce qu'il est possible que steve nous ponde


----------



## kisco (5 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je serais assez pour perso... vu que dans la gamme inférieure ca va charcler. C'est une bonne idée


et cela pourrait rendre la gamme des portables plus claire que jamais. un 12'' un 14'' un 15'' et un 17''. avec éventuellement le choix de 2 processeurs par taille d'écran (ah ben là ce serait à nouveau moins clair  mais j'aime pas le fait que la puissance du processeur dépende de la taille de l'écran...)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Vu que google earth n'est pas encore Officiellement dispo sous mac OS .... je pense que Steve va nous annoncer un accord avec google ou un truc du genre sur les technologie de recherche (Un spotlight googlisé  ) ou un truc du genre, un partenariat quoi !


----------



## iota (5 Janvier 2006)

Salut.

Bon... pour iWork et iLife '06, je crois qu'on va en manger pendant la keynote.
L'iPod Shuffle sera mis à jour (nouveau design ?), avec une version noire, pour faire comme le reste de la gamme.
Mise à jour du Mac mini, qui commence à vieillir (Intel ou Motorola... je ne sais pas).
Présentation des nouvelles séries disponible sur le store video.

Ah oui, si mise à jour des portables, abandon du format 4/3 passage en 16/10 pour les iBook.

@+
iota


----------



## flotifr (5 Janvier 2006)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> et cela pourrait rendre la gamme des portables plus claire que jamais. un 12'' un 14'' un 15'' et un 17''. avec éventuellement le choix de 2 processeurs par taille d'écran (ah ben là ce serait à nouveau moins clair  mais j'aime pas le fait que la puissance du processeur dépende de la taille de l'écran...)



13", 15", et 17" me semble plus logique


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

S'il y a un 13', il faudra un pocket Apple 
Parce que 12 c'est ultraportable, 13' non


----------



## Macbeth (5 Janvier 2006)

Les Laptops sous Mactel.
Mini peut-être ??


----------



## flotifr (5 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> S'il y a un 13', il faudra un pocket Apple
> Parce que 12 c'est ultraportable, 13' non



Plusieurs discussions à ce sujet concluent qu'il est tout à fait réalisable dans l'encombrement actuel du 12", de loger un 13". cela permettrait en plus une meilleure cohérence en passant l'écran en 16:10 comme le reste de la gamme.


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

si il y a un Ipda je l'achete direct..Mais on peut rever.
apres, une gamme de ibook colorés. comme ca... on peut rever aussi
Plus serieusement, une petite revision d'un des Ipod serait aussi bienvenue.Ainsi qu'une revision des portables.


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Janvier 2006)

Une souris BT 

Pas de mise à jour de l'iSight, SVP, je viens d'en avoir une


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2006)

Pas de mise à jour Airport prévue? Non parce que je dois m'équiper.


----------



## mactuxx (5 Janvier 2006)

Un mise à jour des écrans 12' pour les ibook et les Pb, ça leurs ferais du bien, c'est les seules ui n'évoluent pas beaucoup.


----------



## Nicky Larson (5 Janvier 2006)

Steve pourra annoncer les powerbooks et les ibooks sachant que le yonah est compatible pin-to-pin avec le merom.
Ca permettrait à Apple de sortir les powerbooks plus tôt et de sortir les powerbooks merom facilement vu que la carte mère sera la même.


----------



## geoffrey (5 Janvier 2006)

- un mini avec un dock pour iPod inclu


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Janvier 2006)

un nouveau newton


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

La mighty mouse Bluetooth!!! retenez bien ca.


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Janvier 2006)

on veut de la nouveautés qui pulverise les pc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 steve....


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> La mighty mouse Bluetooth!!! retenez bien ca.


Oh one more mouse...


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oh one more mouse...


 Yes, But bluetooth...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Hep jojo, si tu continue à déformer le forum comme ça on va t'appeler jojolegroslourd


----------



## Cekter (5 Janvier 2006)

Un mac mini avec une vraie carte graphique (128 Mo, bon ok 64 Mo alors).

Et avec un doc iPod inclu ouais, c'est une super idée ça.

Et le grand retour du Firewire aussi.

Enfin on peut réver quoi...


----------



## geoffrey (5 Janvier 2006)

Se sera plutot la grande disparition du firewire


----------



## azael (5 Janvier 2006)

une maman debranchable a tout moment (par cable usb)


----------



## bompi (5 Janvier 2006)

Messieurs, veuillez faire de la rumeur qui ressemble à de la rumeur, ou alors ouvrez des fils au bar, c'est calme en ce moment.


----------



## geoffrey (5 Janvier 2006)

ca fonctionne pour les femmes en général ou juste les maman   ?


----------



## arcanthe (5 Janvier 2006)

isight wireless b.g pourquoi pas   un new design pour l'ibook plus fin plus leger plus puissant . bon j'arrete


----------



## samoussa (5 Janvier 2006)

une baisse des prix


----------



## pooky31 (5 Janvier 2006)

Et si on essaye de classer tout ça en plusieurs catégories :

Sur
Pas Sur
Peu Probable
Quasi impossible mais on aimerait bien...

Allez je me lance :
* Sur *: ILife 06 avec frontrow, Iwork 06 avec tableur, Mightymouse Bluetooth, Airport Vidéo
* Pas sur *: ibook et mac mini intel
* Peu probable *: Imac Intel
* Quasi impossible *: Iphone et Ipda 


Messieurs dames, faites vos jeux...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> La mighty mouse Bluetooth!!! retenez bien ca.



Une révision rendant plus fiable le modèle existant serait un plus. La boule 360° a des ratés.

iLife 06 oui, frontrow je ne crois pas, apple ne maîtrisant pas la définition de tous les écrans (sur le min par exemple).


----------



## Freelancer (5 Janvier 2006)

Allez, à mon tour de jouer les madame irma:

99%: iLife avec une nouvelle appli (création web)
95%: un nouvel iPod a base de mémoire flash (en remplacement du shuffle 1Go)
95%: iWork avec une nouvelle appli (un tableur)
85%: un ibook 13" avec un processeur dualcore (vu que le simple core ne sera pas dispo tt de suite)
01%: Les Beatles en vente sur le music store 
100%: Un live de John Mayer (ça ne sera que la troisième fois )

ps: message personnel à Steve :love: :love: :love:
















TU NOUS SAOULES AVEC TON JOHN MAYER!!!!!!!​


----------



## Foguenne (5 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Allez, à mon tour de jouer les madame irma:
> 
> 99%: iLife avec une nouvelle appli (création web)
> 95%: un nouvel iPod a base de mémoire flash (en remplacement du shuffle 1Go)
> ...



Ca me semble assez réaliste.
Je rajouterais juste à 81,56% de nouveaux PowerBook Intel DualCore.


----------



## Freelancer (5 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca me semble assez réaliste.
> Je rajouterais juste à 81,56% de nouveaux PowerBook Intel DualCore.



Effectivement, les iBooks et PowerBooks ont le même processeur actuellement (pour cause d'absence de G5), pourquoi ne pas continuer ainsi, avec des différences au niveau des fréquences et de l'équipement (et le design bien sûr), et présenter des powerbook également.
Et en arrêtant si possible de mettre les processeurs moins rapides dans les modèles 12"


----------



## Foguenne (5 Janvier 2006)

Acer n'a pas attendu Apple pour sortir son DualCore.
iSigth intégrée. 

Ecran 15,4 '
Intel Core Duo 2.0GHz 
2 Go de GDDR3
ATI X1600 de 512 Mo
DD 120GB 5400rpm SATA
WiFi a/b/g
webcam orientable de 1,3 Mpx
6 heures d'autonomie


et bien, vous rajoutez un look Apple + mac os X et vous obtenez une machine très sympa.


----------



## Tyler (5 Janvier 2006)

Je pense qu'à part iLife, rien de ce qui a été cité sera annoncé.
Restez cool les gars.


----------



## kaviar (5 Janvier 2006)

Un début de piste ???


----------



## Freelancer (5 Janvier 2006)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'à part iLife, rien de ce qui a été cité sera annoncé.
> Restez cool les gars.



une keynote dure deux heures environs, donc il est possible que Steve Jobs ne présente qu'iLife la semaine prochaine   


20 minutes: la présentation des résultats Apple, les ventes d'iPod, les AppleStore
20 minutes: présentation du nouvel iLife et demo sur powermacIntel
15 minutes: Tiger, avec une petite visioconference (Danika je t'aime :love: )
20 minutes: le président d'un grand patron de chaîne télé qui vient nous dire combien il est heureux de brader ses séries sur le music store
15  minutes: Rose Ho qui vient nous dire combien elle est heureuse de travailler pour la Mac Business Unit de Microsoft
20 minutes: John Mayer
10 minutes: one more thing (retour de Danika :love: )


----------



## valoriel (5 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, les iBooks et PowerBooks ont le même processeur actuellement, pourquoi ne pas continuer ainsi, avec des différences au niveau des fréquences et de l'équipement (et le design bien sûr), et présenter des powerbook également.


 

surtout que comme j'ai pu le lire ailleur sur les forums, le yonah sera compatible à 100% avec les merom. il suffirait donc au moment venu de simplement changer le processeur sans avoir à refaire tout la carte mère 

:love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> 10 minutes: one more thing (retour de Danika :love: )


 
Danika important. Oui.


----------



## Paski.pne (5 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> une keynote dure deux heures environs, donc il est possible que Steve Jobs ne présente qu'iLife la semaine prochaine
> 
> 
> 20 minutes: la présentation des résultats Apple, les ventes d'iPod, les AppleStore
> ...


Tu n'as oublié que les 15/20 mn consacrées à glorifier les résultats de l'iTMS et des ventes du iPod.  

De "*bons portables*" "*moins chers*", c'est tout ce que je souhaite, mais je suis sûr de rêver sur l'un des deux points :rateau:


----------



## Freelancer (5 Janvier 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as oublié que les 15/20 mn consacrées à glorifier les résultats de l'iTMS et des ventes du iPod.



c'est juste la première ligne


----------



## Paski.pne (5 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste la première ligne


Arghhhh !!!! Ma bêtise m'a tue*r* :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## ederntal (5 Janvier 2006)

d'apres tout le monde, iWeb c'est certain.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Comment ça des nouveaux processeurs Monocore ? Je croyais que c'était du Dual Core ???


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

Bon ben alors ca sera un Iweb a 99% sur...
puis une souris bluetooth


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

à 99 %, Steve Jobs portera un jean et un pull.


----------



## Freelancer (5 Janvier 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça des nouveaux processeurs Monocore ? Je croyais que c'était du Dual Core ???



Yonah arrive début janvier en duo-core, et le yonah core un peu plus tard dans le premier trimestre


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> à 99 %, Steve Jobs portera un jean et un pull.


Plouf..
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Ya pas a dire, Steve il a quand meme la classe!
Moi je le respect, surtout quand on voit ce qu'il a réussi a faire avec Apple! 
Et moi a sa place je lui aurai pas laissé la vie sauve à ce Billy


----------



## valoriel (5 Janvier 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> d'apres tout le monde, iWeb c'est certain.


et la page en cache


----------



## Freelancer (5 Janvier 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> d'apres tout le monde, iWeb c'est certain.



Une refonte totale de .mac :love:
php et mysql
un iWeb basé sur une nouvelle version de la techno maison Webobjects
Un espace accru, une bande passante suffisante pour héberger des podcast/videocast créés à partir de Garageband.
Cela me semble d'ailleurs curieux qu'ils implémentent l'import video dans Garageband (comme cela est indiqué dans la page dont il est question), alors qu'iMovie existe, et me semble plus indiqué.... 

ps: message personnel à Steve:










Et un iDisk qui ne ferait plus planter mon finder​


----------



## lalou (5 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Yonah arrive début janvier en duo-core, et le yonah core un peu plus tard dans le premier trimestre


y.noah fait du hard core maintenant ????


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (6 Janvier 2006)

L'iPod Shuffle 1Go est de nouveau disponible sur les store américain.



> $129.00
> 
> Ships: 1-2 business days
> Free Shipping
> ...



Ils essaient de nous mener en erreur ou quoi ??


----------



## pooky31 (6 Janvier 2006)

Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait graver le shuffle... d'ailleurs cela n'est proposé que sur le store us, pas le français...


----------



## fredintosh (6 Janvier 2006)

On parle tout le temps d'un _nouvel_ ibook, d'un _nouveau_ macmini, d'un _nouvel_ ipod shuffle, etc.

Mais si la surprise, c'était tout bonnement une *nouvelle* bestiole inconnue, ni ibook, ni macmini, ni ipod... Un modèle totalement inédit, un nouveau concept, quoi... Quelles pourraient être les pistes ?
Et si ce n'est pas en janvier, ce pourrait être courant 2006...

Je sais, je rêve, mais c'est beau de rêver un peu.


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

oui moi je pense qu'une nouvelle machine va sortir.Mais elle ne sortira je pense qu'en Processeurs Intel!!!
J'y mettrais presque ma main a couper!!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

Ah, tu penses.


----------



## iota (6 Janvier 2006)

Salut.

D'un point de vue technique (hors considérations logicielles) la présentation la semaine prochaine d'une machine à base de Yonah est tout à fait possible.
En effet, à peine le Yonah annoncé, les différents constructeurs du monde PC ont présenté leurs différents modèles d'ordinateurs portables basés sur la nouvelle plateforme Napa d'Intel.
Donc techniquement, il n'y a aucune raison pour qu'Apple ne puisse faire le même genre d'annonce la semaine prochaine.

C'est bien d'un point de vue logiciel que ça coince, ou en est la version x86 d'Intel ? quelles applications sont rééllements prètes pour la transition (peut-être des annonces faites à ce sujet la semaine prochaine).

@+
iota


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah, tu penses.


Ouais moi je le sens bien comme ca.Mais alors je n'ai aucune idée de ce que ca va pouvoir être ni quand...


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> D'un point de vue technique (hors considérations logicielles) la présentation la semaine prochaine d'une machine à base de Yonah est tout à fait possible.
> En effet, à peine le Yonah annoncé, les différents constructeurs du monde PC ont présenté leurs différents modèles d'ordinateurs portables basés sur la nouvelle plateforme Napa d'Intel.
> ...



Avec Rosetta, ça n'irait pas ?
Personnellement, pour autant qu'il soit au point pour la keynote de janvier 2007, je m'en tappe.


----------



## iota (6 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Avec Rosetta, ça n'irait pas ?
> Personnellement, pour autant qu'il soit au point pour la keynote de janvier 2007, je m'en tappe.


En tant que solution provisoire, je pense que Rosetta va faire l'affaire...
Mais bon, il n'y a pas de miracle non plus 
Personnellement, si c'est pour présenter un Mac à base de processeur Intel la semaine prochaine pour faire tourner Rosetta avec les 3/4 des applications... je vois pas vraiment l'interet.

Bon, je présume que si une suite iLife '06 et iWork '06 sont présentés le 10, ils seront Universal Binary et livrées avec les Mac Intel...

@+
iota


----------



## tyler_d (6 Janvier 2006)

les ibook et powerbook datent de 2001 il me semble. bon, meme si ils ne sont toujours pas démodés, faut pas etre devin pour imaginer que si nouveaux portables il y a, nouveau design intégrera...

On garde le meme look et allége le tout ?

on change radicalement de style ? (oui mais là, ça va etre dur quand meme...)

Personne n'a des photos (comme avant chaque keynote normalement...) ??? (oui je sui sun boulet, je ne sais pas où chercher...)

les imacs, et les nouveaux ipods ont ce contour de plastic transparent... je vois bien les nouveaux ibooks garder le meme aspect mais en reprenant ce coté "transparant"... et des ibooks noirs !!!

Mais peut-on sérieusement envisager le lancement de nouveaux powerbook ET ibook ???? est ce qu'un remplacement de 2 gammes dans la meme keynote s'est déja vu ????
ok, c'est une grande transition, mais quand meme !


----------



## Jndo (6 Janvier 2006)

D'un autre coté, tant qu'ils ne sortent pas de machine à base de processeurs intel, les grosses boites de soft ne se presseront pas pour sortir leur soft compatibles x86. Et Apple ne peut pas se permettre d'attendre Office 2007 ou la CS3. Par contre s'ils sortent un nouveau *book, ce serait bien de laisser au moins un modèle ancien en G4 en vente (comme le powermac G4 lors de la sortie du G5). Ce serait le meilleur compromis.


----------



## Komac (6 Janvier 2006)

Allez... je tente le coup...

moi je pense à un Mac du 20ème Anniversaire (en retard) dans le boitîer du Mac+ (ou du 128, soyons fou) bi-processeur (un G5 et un Intel)...

heu, pronostic... 0,1 % (et encore)

(houlàlà, ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas bu autant)

 :rateau:  

bon... je sors...


----------



## DarkNeo (6 Janvier 2006)

Une MAB des prix 

Une Mise à bas des prix


----------



## theveils.net (6 Janvier 2006)

Et si justement ILife06 etait la pour palier au fait que certain logiciel ne sont pas encore en universal binaries. Du genre "vous avez tout dans la suite Ilife06, donc pas besoin d'aller  chercher plus loins"
Ce cas de figure est plausible dans le cas d'un nouveau Ibook mais pas d'un powerbook bien, je pense pas que IWeb remplacera mon Flash8 et mon dreamweaver.

En tout cas IL FAUT que Apple sortent un truc avec un Yonah (Core Duo) dedans, sinon ça fait tache d'annoncer six mois apres les autres "regardé comme nos ordis sont puisssant avec ces tous nouveaux processeur de chez intel".
"Euh ouai mais ils sont pas deja dans les Dell, Acer, Futjitsu, Sony depuis 5-6 mois par hasard ?"


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Janvier 2006)

Et si il sortait enfin Asteroid, le périphérique dont tout le monde a causé ?


----------



## iota (6 Janvier 2006)

theveils.net a dit:
			
		

> Et si justement ILife06 etait la pour palier au fait que certain logiciel ne sont pas encore en universal binaries. Du genre "vous avez tout dans la suite Ilife06, donc pas besoin d'aller  chercher plus loins"


Oui, c'est un peu ce que je pense...
Ce qui rend possible les rumeurs du type : "un logiciel simple de retouche d'image et un editeur de page Web seront inclus à iLife '06" ou encore "iWork '06 comprendra en plus de Page et Keynote, un tableur".

Un Mac-Intel de la gamme grand public (hors powerbook et powermac donc) livré avec iLife '06 et iWork '06 de série (Universal Binary évidement) pourrait être une solution (temporaire ?) satisfaisante pour l'utilisateur lambda.

@+
iota


----------



## mog (6 Janvier 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Et si il sortait enfin Asteroid, le périphérique dont tout le monde a causé ?



 kézako ??


----------



## iota (6 Janvier 2006)

mog a dit:
			
		

> kézako ??


Un pretexte pour porter plainte contre Nick de Plume (ThinkSecret)  

@+
iota


----------



## lol71 (6 Janvier 2006)

le grand retour de la "i bâche" !!!! 

pourquoi vous ne croyez plus a l'arrivée de Iphone?


----------



## iota (6 Janvier 2006)

lol71 a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi vous ne croyez plus a l'arrivée de Iphone?


Y'a qu'à voir le succès du ROKR 

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Tiens tiens tiens...... je parlait de partenariat entre apple et google, regardez ce que qu'il dans cette page de l'aide pour Blogger:  http://help.blogger.com/bin/answer.py?answer=930&topic=13



> *Répartition des utilisateurs :*
> _*71 %*_ de nos utilisateurs font appel à Internet Explorer 6 sous Windows, ce qui représente certes une large majorité, mais également un pourcentage inférieur à l'adoption de ce navigateur chez les internautes en général.
> _*6 %*_ se servent de Mozilla Firefox; un nouveau venu, que nous utilisons tous en interne.
> _*3 %*_ font appel à Safari, dont l'utilisation est également très répandue en interne.
> ...


----------



## lol71 (6 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Y'a qu'à voir le succès du ROKR
> 
> @+
> iota


 
le succes des k750 et le w800 de SE montrent qu'il y a un marché pour un "vrai" phone / mp3...........le Rock-R est une daube atous point de vue (design, ergo, capacité....)


----------



## iota (6 Janvier 2006)

lol71 a dit:
			
		

> le succes des k750 et le w800 de SE montrent qu'il y a un marché pour un "vrai" phone / mp3...........le Rock-R est une daube atous point de vue (design, ergo, capacité....)


Mouais...
Je suis pas convaincu qu'un iPhone soit une nécéssité pour Apple...
L'iPod est une mine d'or, je vois pas pourquoi Apple irait dépenser de l'argent pour concevoir un iPhone dont le succès est incertain...
A mon avis, ils préférent investir cet argent dans la division iPod pour assurer la pérénnité de ce dernier.

@+
iota


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2006)

Une télécommande Apple pour une nouvelle borne Airport ? 
Un nouveau iPod ? 







(vu sur applegadget)


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

Et s'ils présentaient un iPhone...

Le nouveau Motorola ne supporte plus iTunes...et le patron de Motorola a dit que la sortie d'un téléphone Apple était pour bientôt ...


----------



## Freelancer (6 Janvier 2006)

Un nouvelle rumeur a fait suface sur les forums d'AppleInsider: Apple sortirait un combiné tv haute definition/enregistreur  . Si ça ne semble pas très sexy sur le papier, Apple pourrait en faire _the next big thing_, quand on voit le succès de l'iPod


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Le jour où ils se mettront à fabriquer des ordinateurs, ça devrait le faire aussi...


----------



## Seiken (6 Janvier 2006)

Un de mes camarades de classe qui a commandé un iBook après avoir lorgné sur le mien pendant quelque temps s'est entendu dire en passant commande par téléphone "qu'il y aurait une petite surprise". :love:

Oui bon je sais les salariés de l'Apple Store lisent les rumeurs et il y a très (très) peu de chance que ce soit une info provenant d'Apple, m'enfin...


----------



## mog (6 Janvier 2006)

Ah ben zut, si c'est qu'une _petite_ surprise...
Peut-être qu'on pourra choisir un autre son que le boooonng de démarrage. Qui sait? Rêvons...


----------



## iota (6 Janvier 2006)

Seiken a dit:
			
		

> Un de mes camarades de classe qui a commandé un iBook après avoir lorgné sur le mien pendant quelque temps s'est entendu dire en passant commande par téléphone "qu'il y aurait une petite surprise". :love:


Ah... j'ai eu le tour... le type au téléphone c'est un blagueur...
Ton camarade va recevoir un iBook avec, surprise... un clavier japonais !
Je te le dis... c'est un farceur... 

@+
iota


----------



## Phildor (6 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Un nouvelle rumeur a fait suface sur les forums d'AppleInsider: Apple sortirait un combiné tv haute definition/enregistreur  . Si ça ne semble pas très sexy sur le papier, Apple pourrait en faire _the next big thing_, quand on voit le succès de l'iPod



Ca, ce serait vraiment génial. 


J'ai faili acheter un imac 20' avec tuner el gato juste pour mettre dans mon salon. Mais bon, ça faisait quand même vachement chero pour un petit écran?


----------



## levinch (6 Janvier 2006)

Ce serait idéal une gamme Apple book ... on pourrait choisir sur le principe de l'"assemblage sa machine idéale.
Mais un détail me fait penser qu'Apple va continuer sur le principe power-ibook ...
Le fait que deux fabricants sont sur la construction des portables Apple !
Dommage ...

Pour la gamme ibook produite par Asus, on va avoir un 13.3 pouces (pour respecter le format 16/9), et surement un 15.4; il y a des chances que l'on ait du "monocore"

Pour la gamme PowerBook produit epar Quanta, un 15.4, un 17 et surement un modèle "extraordinaire" avec tout ce qui se fait de mieux  pour un portable "desktop replacement"

Ou alors :
ibook en 13.3 et le reste en power book !
Le ibook devenant l'netrée de gamme et hyper portable.
Les power devenant des portables pour les pros mais de la video ...

On verra bien lundi !

Moi j'espère juste que le modèle 13.3 sera abordable et bien pensé avec une vrai carte graphique récente et pas un chip intégré à deux balles à la intel ....


----------



## yret (6 Janvier 2006)

Bienvenue levinch !  

On verra effectivement la semaine prochaine...


----------



## arcanthe (6 Janvier 2006)

encore 3 jour :rose:  pfffff tout les ans c pareill


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

arcanthe a dit:
			
		

> encore 3 jour :rose:  pfffff tout les ans c pareill



Nan, au mois 3 x par an (Apple expo, Macworld, WWDC + special events).


----------



## arcanthe (6 Janvier 2006)

a oui c vrais , j'avais oublier tout ça , quell honte pour moi :rose:  lol


----------



## Freelancer (7 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Un nouvelle rumeur a fait suface sur les forums d'AppleInsider: Apple sortirait un combiné tv haute definition/enregistreur  . Si ça ne semble pas très sexy sur le papier, Apple pourrait en faire _the next big thing_, quand on voit le succès de l'iPod



voilà un homme qui a du talent pour rendre une télé _vraiment_ sexy (c'est en anglais)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2006)

L'iPDA, je pense que vous pouvez définitivement oublier. Et puis, si Apple sort un iPhone (mardi ou un autre jour), il intègrera forcément des fonctions de PDA (comme tous les smartphones). Alors l'iPDA n'a plus aucun intérêt.
Concernant l'iPhone, j'ajoute que, moi, j'y crois. Ça cadre tout à fait avec la stratégie du hub numérique de Steve Jobs. De plus, il semble y avoir un marché pour les téléphones/balladeurs numériques. Alors j'imagine mal Apple ne pas essayer d'occuper aussi ce terrain là (autrement qu'en fournissant iTunes aux fabricants de mobiles).


----------



## samoussa (7 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Imaginus (7 Janvier 2006)

Un clavier mac avec touche Oled...


----------



## GenerationQashqai (7 Janvier 2006)

Et vous n'avez pas pensés à une Mighty Mouse sans fil !!!!

Qu'en pensez vous ???


----------



## .Steff (7 Janvier 2006)

nikoxx a dit:
			
		

> Et vous n'avez pas pensés à une Mighty Mouse sans fil !!!!
> 
> Qu'en pensez vous ???


Ha si tu avais lu tout le fil tu verais que c'est ce que j'ai dit et que c'est sur quoi je compte!!!
Alors pas touche a mes idées


----------



## Freelancer (7 Janvier 2006)

Apple pourrait très bien couper le lien entre l'ordinateur et l'ipod: un système autonome, un sorte de dock ipod évolué avec lecteur cd pour ripper, connexion à internet (wifi?) pour achat sur le music store, , pas de disque dur puisque la musique est stockée sur l'ipod, des enceintes... Le seul soucis serait la synchro des morceaux vu qu'on ne peut pas (avec les softs Apple*) transférer sa musique depuis l'ipod vers l'ordinateur. mais ça ne serait pas un soucis vu qu'on n'aurait plus besoin de l'ordinateur pour gérer sa musique.


* même si des softs tierce-partie offrent cette possibilité.


----------



## iota (7 Janvier 2006)

Salut.

Le problème, c'est qu'avec ton concept, si tu plantes ton iPod, tu perds toutes les musiques achetées, dans la mesure ou tu ne peux pas faire de sauvegarde.

@+
iota


----------



## Freelancer (7 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Le problème, c'est qu'avec ton concept, si tu plantes ton iPod, tu perds toutes les musiques achetées, dans la mesure ou tu ne peux pas faire de sauvegarde.
> 
> ...



exact  j'y avais pensé après coup pour le cas où le la capacité de l'ipod est insuffisante pour stocker toute la musique. Après il y a des possibilités: un disque dur interne, une synchro avec un ordinateur via wifi, ou bien le music store qui offre la possibilité de télécharger à nouveau la musique perdue (mais ça ne solutionne pas la perte des morceaux des cd rippés)


----------



## iota (7 Janvier 2006)

Je sais pas si tu as vu les rumeurs qui annonçaient une refonte totale du système d'achat d'iTunes.
En fait, quand tu achètes un morceau, il est stocké dans une sorte d'iDisk accessible à distance.
Pour lire tes musiques, il faut que tu sois connecté à Internet ou alors les avoir transférés sur ton iPod.
Dans ce cas, le problème des sauvegardes est résolu car il est assuré par Apple (sauf pour les morceaux ripés... ).

@+
iota


----------



## Freelancer (7 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si tu as vu les rumeurs qui annoncé une refonte totale du système d'achat d'iTunes.
> En fait, quand tu achètes un morceau, il est stocker dans une sorte d'iDisk accessible à distance.
> Pour lire tes musiques, il faut que tu sois connecté à Internet ou alors les avoir transféré sur ton iPod.
> Dans ce cas, le problème des sauvegardes est résolu car il est assuré par Apple (sauf pour les morceaux ripés... ).
> ...



J'avais vu ça pour les rumeurs sur la vente de films qui ne sont plus stockés chez l'utilisateur, le consommateur n'achetant plus de film, mais le droit de les regarder, en gros.
Mais c'est vrai que la solution de stockage externe serait valable pour un abonnement, comme en propose Real, mais qui n'existe pas sur iTunes (à l'heure actuelle?)


----------



## silverkingz design (7 Janvier 2006)

pour les news de la semaine prochaine...peut-on imaginer un nouvel ipod video?
ou non?
je me tate sur l'achat à 3 jours du suspens...


----------



## pooky31 (7 Janvier 2006)

Et pourquoi pas un abonnement mensuel à itunes ??? Avec téléchargement illimité ?


----------



## iota (7 Janvier 2006)

Nouvel iPod video ?
Franchement, je ne penses pas, le modèle actuel est très récent et n'a jamais été mis à jour (augmentation de la capacité du disque).
Tu peux espérer, tout au plus, une mise à jour (même si j'en doute très fort ).

Le seul iPod qui a de forte chance d'être renouvelé, c'est le shuffle.



			
				pooky31 a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas un abonnement mensuel à itunes ??? Avec téléchargement illimité ?


Peu de chance, Steve est absolument contre ce système d'abonnement (même si Steve change souvent d'avis, ça reste peu probable... déjà que les maisons de disques exigent une hausse des tarifs de l'iTMS).

@+
iota


----------



## greg2 (7 Janvier 2006)

Une airport express vidéo (rapport à un véritable movie store qui devrait s'étaffer au fil des mois).


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Pour lire tes musiques, il faut que tu sois connecté à Internet ou alors les avoir transférés sur ton iPod.
> @+
> iota



Et bien, si ce système arrive, je ne sais pas si j'achèterais autant sur le musicstore.  
Je ne tiens pas à être connecté pour pouvoir écouter ma musique sur mon powerbook. (le monde n'est pas encore wifiisé. )
Ca me semble dingue si ils font ça.   du pousse au p2p assurément.

L'idée d'une base fixe, un système audio Apple pour le salon me semble par contre intéressante.


----------



## tyler_d (7 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, si ce système arrive, je ne sais pas si j'achèterais autant sur le musicstore.
> Je ne tiens pas à être connecté pour pouvoir écouter ma musique sur mon powerbook. (le monde n'est pas encore wifiisé. )
> Ca me semble dingue si ils font ça.   du pousse au p2p assurément.
> 
> L'idée d'une base fixe, un système audio Apple pour le salon me semble par contre intéressante.




etre connecté au web pour lire ses morceaux, c'est vrai que c'est complétement illogique.

par contre, que tout soit stocké EN PLUS sur un disque à distance, ça serait une bonne idée.

Personnellement, je trouve scandaleux de limiter la copie à 7 fois par morceaux et non par exemple à 7 ordinateurs : j'ai déja réinstaller une fois panther, boom, une DRM de perdue, j'ai fait une "clean install et reboom, encore une copie de perdue, lorsque j'achete un cd, j'en fait CE QUE JE VEUX, et avec la croissance minable de 4% cette année de la musique en ligne, il va bien falloir que steve (et les autres) trouve une solution, parce qu'acheter pour "du virtuel", j'en connais un paquet qui sont contre et qui du coup se passent du store.


concernant l'iphone, il semble logique qu'apple entre sur ce marché, quand on voit le succès des 2 modéles de sony.... Rappellez vous pourquoi Apple a lancé le Shuffle ??? parce ce que sur les camaberts de steve, les balladeurs MP3 à mémoires flash occupaient une part importante des ventes, marché sur lequel apple n'était pas présent... et qu'elle réussite depuis !!!!


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> etre connecté au web pour lire ses morceaux, c'est vrai que c'est complétement illogique.
> 
> par contre, que tout soit stocké EN PLUS sur un disque à distance, ça serait une bonne idée.
> 
> ...



Le système des 5 ordis ne me dérange pas.
En réalité, quand tu arrives au 6 ième ordi que tu veux autorisé, car tu as par exemple oublié de "désautorisé" celui que tu as revendu, Apple te propose de retiré les autorisations aux 5 ordis et de ré-autorisé ceux que tu veux. Bref, c'est assez souple. (autorisé une fois par an si j'ai bien compris. )


----------



## BBen (7 Janvier 2006)

Jndo a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté, tant qu'ils ne sortent pas de machine à base de processeurs intel, les grosses boites de soft ne se presseront pas pour sortir leur soft compatibles x86.



Oui, ça ça se tient. C'est tout à fait le style d'Apple de sortir des produits démoulés trop chauds histoire de pousser son petit monde à se sortir les doigts du c...


----------



## BBen (7 Janvier 2006)

levinch a dit:
			
		

> un détail me fait penser qu'Apple va continuer sur le principe power-ibook ...
> Le fait que deux fabricants sont sur la construction des portables Apple !
> ....



Très bien vu également (je comptais poster cette remarque...  )


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le système des 5 ordis ne me dérange pas.
> En réalité, quand tu arrives au 6 ième ordi que tu veux autorisé, car tu as par exemple oublié de "désautorisé" celui que tu as revendu, Apple te propose de retiré les autorisations aux 5 ordis et de ré-autorisé ceux que tu veux. Bref, c'est assez souple. (autorisé une fois par an si j'ai bien compris. )


Après changement de carte mère, je n'avais plus qu'un seul ordinateur possible : un mail à iTMS et hop ! tout réinitialisé.
Par contre j'ai acheté un album à mon avis mal rippé (sautes dans les morceaux) et je n'ai pas de réponse après quatre jour ...

On ne peut plus se permettre de retirer le stockage personnel : pour le coup cela deviendrait beaucoup trop virtuel. C'est déjà pas encore évident pour les gens de se passer de CDs ...


----------



## BBen (7 Janvier 2006)

Par contre, concernant cet ultra-portable qui ne sera probablement présenté le 10 (et qui pourrait changer de nom, et ne s'appeler ni iBook ni Powerbook, histoire de marquer le coup), je crois qu'il va nous faire sortir les pleureuses et les raleurs habituels sur un point au moins : *le prix ! * Car je pense qu'il ne faut pas rêver : * il sera cher ! *

Pourquoi ? Because plein de nouvelles technos dedans (yonah, écran LED...). Avec ce niveau d'équipement, les PC anoncés tournent autour de 1600 - 2000 euros. Alors je ne vois pas Apple se situé en dessous d'eux... 
D'autre part : avez-vous jamais vu Apple sortir un nouveau produit novateur qui soit bon marché ? (on peut arguer du Mac Mini, mais c'est un semi-échec commercial, on les y reprendra donc pas à deux fois...). 
Bref, prévoyez plutôt le prix du PB 12" actuel que de l'iBook pour les nouveaux venus...
Seul espoir pour un modèle vers 1299 : s'ils intègrent le Yonah mono-core (ce qui serait tout à fait probable, connaissant Apple...).


----------



## Roro62 (7 Janvier 2006)

Voici mes predictions et dans l'ordre de la keynote, c'est encore mieux! (comme au tiercé)

- 1: iLife 06: avec en plus frontrow (version plus abouti) + télécommande et iWeb (ou iNet ou iBlog ou iSit) pour iWeb je pense (et j'en suis sur...) que ce sera un logiciel dédié à la créaion de blog et de site web, pour les blogs pas besoin de compte.mac mais pour les sites, il faudra un comptre .mac!
- 2: tous les ordinateurs vendus à partir de ce jour le seront avec une télécommande (portables et ordi de bureau)
- 3: petite démo de 'Léopard"
- 4 : New Shuffle balanc et noir, plus petit mais toujours sans écran et peut-etre des nanas de plus grande capacité...
- 5: un iTunes vidéo store avec des clips , des films et des séries TV... les films pixar disponible au téléchargement en guise de pub!!!
- 5: pour finir en apothéose... les nouveaux iBook Intel et mac mini Intel!!! des petits bijoux de style! avec télécommande bien sur...


PS; Iwork sera peut être mis à jour avec une version pour les tableurs mais je sais pas ou il va caser tout cela?

Steve, repose toi bien car 4 h de Keynote ca risque d'être dur!!!

Euh je suis pas tres balaise mais c'est koi un Wiki???


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2006)

Tout ce que j'aimerais, c'est que ce soit moins une prouesse technico-esthétique et plus fiable ...
Car le côté : j'en mets un maximum dans un espace réduit super chouette, c'est bien sympathique mais cela interdit de faire quoi que ce soit ! Et cela fait des séries entières à réviser ... avant que tout ne soit au poil !


----------



## jojoleretour (7 Janvier 2006)

Moi je pense que Apple devrai sortir un mac  pas cher équipé d'un écran, pour plusieurs raisons;
- en ce moment les ventes de PC augmentent pourquoi?, ce ne sont pas les plus riches qui en achète (sauf pour renouveler leurs ancien), je dirai que se sont les couches social moyenne ( les prix des pc sont maintenant beaucoup  moins chers qu'avant et surtout aujourd'hui on a relativement besoins d'un ordinateur....) et défavorisé (car  on trouve des pc a 399 euro tout équipé).
Alors si Apple ne baisse pas ses tarifs j'ai bien peu qu'elle ne dépasse pas les 20- 30% du marché (français en tout cas)


----------



## iota (7 Janvier 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pense que Apple devrai sortir un mac  pas cher équipé d'un écran, pour plusieurs raisons;
> - en ce moment les ventes de PC augmentent pourquoi?, ce ne sont pas les plus riches qui en achète (sauf pour renouveler leurs ancien), je dirai que se sont les couches social moyenne ( les prix des pc sont maintenant beaucoup  moins chers qu'avant et surtout aujourd'hui on a relativement besoins d'un ordinateur....) et défavorisé (car  on trouve des pc a 399 euro tout équipé).


Hum... Apple et l'une des sociétés informatique qui a une des plus forte croissance aux USA actuellement (hausse de 45% des ventes de micro-ordinateur aux USA sur un an, la moyenne au niveau mondial est de 17%).



			
				jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Alors si Apple ne baisse pas ses tarifs j'ai bien peu qu'elle ne dépasse pas les 20- 30% du marché (français en tout cas)


20 à 30% 
C'est énorme, aucun constructeur informatique ne peut esperer atteindre une telle part de marché (Dell, n°1 mondial culmine à 18% de part de marché cette année). Faut être réaliste...

@+
iota


----------



## yret (7 Janvier 2006)

Et Apple je crois que c'est 3,4 % ...ce qui représente une bonne année !


----------



## iota (7 Janvier 2006)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Et Apple je crois que c'est 3,4 % ...ce qui représente une bonne année !


Il me semble qu'ils sont dans le TOP 5 des constructeurs informatique cette année, mais je retrouve pas l'information


----------



## Taho! (7 Janvier 2006)

les annonces, c'est à quelle heure ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Janvier 2006)

Ca commence a 18h ou 19h


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Janvier 2006)

4 h de Keynote ? Tu es sur que ca va toi ?


----------



## mog (7 Janvier 2006)

Ca valait vraiment la peine d'ouvirir un fil pour nous sortir ca...

:mouais:


----------



## Macintosheux (7 Janvier 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ca commence a 18h ou 19h


18H heure française


----------



## Roro62 (7 Janvier 2006)

Un peu d'Humour les gars... vous en avez pas? 
Y'a un truc ki est pas mal, c'est le second degré!!! 4h de keynote c'est du second degré.. 
J'ai compris je ne vais plus m'aventurer à faire un poil d'humour!!!

C'est qd meme triste

PS: Le fait que je sois un nouveau membre... ca doit etre ca alors la raison.. membre émérite!!!


----------



## kertruc (7 Janvier 2006)

Moi je trouve que l'idée d'un tiercé, c'est rigolo...


----------



## touna (7 Janvier 2006)

BBen a dit:
			
		

> D'autre part : avez-vous jamais vu Apple sortir un nouveau produit novateur qui soit bon marché ?


oui: l'imac G3 qui pour l'époque était une machine totalement innovatrice (le design)  et en plus bon marché pour l'époque (1299$)


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Janvier 2006)

heu... moi j'aimerai m'acheter un écran plat... mais au prix que Apple les vent, on va laisser tomber je crois... 
I'peuve pas les mettre un peu à jour???


----------



## kisco (7 Janvier 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> heu... moi j'aimerai m'acheter un écran plat... mais au prix que Apple les vent, on va laisser tomber je crois...
> I'peuve pas les mettre un peu à jour???


c'est possible que les prix baissent en effet


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

Y a aussi d'autres marques pas si mal pour les écrans..


----------



## toon74 (7 Janvier 2006)

Roro62 a dit:
			
		

> Voici mes predictions et dans l'ordre de la keynote, c'est encore mieux! (comme au tiercé)
> 
> - 1: iLife 06: avec en plus frontrow (version plus abouti) + télécommande et iWeb (ou iNet ou iBlog ou iSit) pour iWeb je pense (et j'en suis sur...) que ce sera un logiciel dédié à la créaion de blog et de site web, pour les blogs pas besoin de compte.mac mais pour les sites, il faudra un comptre .mac!
> - 2: tous les ordinateurs vendus à partir de ce jour le seront avec une télécommande (portables et ordi de bureau)
> ...



Heu s'il y a vraiment tout ça, je crois que les forums vont exploser dès le lendemain.
Ceci dit, il n'y a rien de farfelu dans tes suppositions qui sont un mix des rumeurs depuis quelques temps.
Je n'ai aucune intention de me ré-équiper quelles que soient les annonces faites mais ces effets de buzz m'amusent beaucoup :rateau: 

3 days to go


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a aussi d'autres marques pas si mal pour les écrans..



Je prends les noms/adresses avec plaisir!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

http://www.presence-pc.com/

Ils ont fait dernièrement un comparatif des 19 pouces


----------



## iota (7 Janvier 2006)

Pour les écrans, voir aussi la rubrique dédiée sur hardware.fr.

@+
iota


----------



## Roro62 (8 Janvier 2006)

au fait j'ai oublié...

pour le final ce sera la Compagnie créole ou Vincent Lagaf avec la zoubida, histoire de faire parler de la keynote...


----------



## arcanthe (8 Janvier 2006)

pourquoi pas de nouveau hd display au keynote , 2ms avec un reflé comme les xblack de chez sony , je reve trop la


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2006)

Roro62 a dit:
			
		

> au fait j'ai oublié...
> 
> pour le final ce sera la Compagnie créole ou Vincent Lagaf avec la zoubida, histoire de faire parler de la keynote...



Nan. Ce sera la bande à Basile. Et cette keynote sera mémorable. Vous imaginez Steve faisant la chenille ? Géant !


----------



## yret (8 Janvier 2006)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Ca valait vraiment la peine d'ouvirir un fil pour nous sortir ca...
> 
> :mouais:



Non c'est vrai donc c'est fusionné avec de l'existant...


----------



## yret (8 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble qu'ils sont dans le TOP 5 des constructeurs informatique cette année, mais je retrouve pas l'information



Oui il me semble qu'ils sont 4ème...juste à côté du podium !  ...mais je ne retrouve pas l'info non plus...


----------



## skystef (8 Janvier 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pense que Apple devrai sortir un mac  pas cher équipé d'un écran, pour plusieurs raisons;
> - en ce moment les ventes de PC augmentent pourquoi?, ce ne sont pas les plus riches qui en achète (sauf pour renouveler leurs ancien), je dirai que se sont les couches social moyenne ( les prix des pc sont maintenant beaucoup  moins chers qu'avant et surtout aujourd'hui on a relativement besoins d'un ordinateur....) et défavorisé (car  on trouve des pc a 399 euro tout équipé).
> Alors si Apple ne baisse pas ses tarifs j'ai bien peu qu'elle ne dépasse pas les 20- 30% du marché (français en tout cas)



Tout à fait d'accord, même le mac mini reste cher par rapport à des pc de même puissance environ et avec écran en plus. Bon d'accord, pour 100¤ de plus la machine est plus agréable et les PC bas de gamme sont souvent livrés avec du materiel bas de gamme (carte mère no name pourrave, 256mo de ram à faible fréquence, carte graphique de merde...).

Apple devrait comprendre qu'en France, ce que nos politiques appellent (et ça me gonfle cette dénomination) les français "moyens" ne sont pas très argentés et n'ont pas 1200¤ à mettre dans un ordi (même un Mac).
Puis pour faire des études en informatique et avoir fait quelques dépannages : que les gens aiment Windows vous avez pas idées. Et même en leur parlant d'alternative ils s'en foutent (logiciellement parlant).


----------



## iota (8 Janvier 2006)

Salut.



			
				skystef a dit:
			
		

> Apple devrait comprendre qu'en France, ce que nos politiques appellent (et ça me gonfle cette dénomination) les français "moyens" ne sont pas très argentés et n'ont pas 1200¤ à mettre dans un ordi (même un Mac).


On en revient toujours à la même chose...
Si Apple n'a pas envie de déployer une politique commerciale qui vise le "français moyen", c'est leur bon droit (même si cela est déplorable).
Ca ne choque personne si BMW ne commercialise pas de voiture "bon marché", c'est une peu la même chose avec Apple à mon avis.

Actuellement, Apple se porte bien, même très bien, leur politique commerciale fonctionne (contrairement à ce que vous avez l'air de penser), donc pourquoi devraient-ils en changer ?

@+
iota


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (8 Janvier 2006)

Ca ne choque personne si BMW ne commercialise pas de voiture "bon marché", c'est une peu la même chose avec Apple à mon avis.

Actuellement, Apple se porte bien, même très bien, leur politique commerciale fonctionne (contrairement à ce que vous avez l'air de penser), donc pourquoi devraient-ils en changer ?


C'est vrai, APPLE progresse bien, il suffit de voir le cours de l'action APPLE qui n'arrête pas de grimper. Il y a qques mois, l'action valait + ou - 50 euros, la voici à 75 euros.

Et pour le prix du matériel APPLE, je pense que dans l'ensemble on en a pour son argent.

"Je ne suis pas assez riche pour acheter du bon marché" ... je ne sais plus qui a dit celà ?

Bonne année 2006 !


----------



## tyler_d (8 Janvier 2006)

1 - stats sur les ventes d'ipod (surtout le nano), succes de l'itms, des vidéos, annonces de nouveaux accords et de location de films (vod).

2 - nouvel ipod suffle (ba si toutes les rumeurs en parles....)

3 - passage sur tiger, transition la plus rapide + blabla

4 - so what's next ? > ilife 06 avec un iphoto encore mieux (enfin qui ne rame pas) et un iweb (mais pas de frontrow)

5 - one more thing > (haaaaaa) > mactel Mac mini.


j'avous que j'ai un doute sur une sortie des ibook mactel avant les powerbook, apple vise principalement le marché des pro (pour le hard), et le powerbook est un peu à la traine face à ses concurrent pc...

wait & see


----------



## Taho! (8 Janvier 2006)

ça a l'air cohérent ton truc !


----------



## Macintosheux (8 Janvier 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> 1 - stats sur les ventes d'ipod (surtout le nano), succes de l'itms, des vidéos, annonces de nouveaux accords et de location de films (vod).
> 
> 2 - nouvel ipod suffle (ba si toutes les rumeurs en parles....)
> 
> ...


Pour le 4 , n'oublions pas iWork '06 
Je ferais bien un rapprochement entre le 3 et le 5, car en passant de la transition à Tiger, Steve Jobs pourrait passer à la nouvelle transition that I hope you will enjoy I much as we do...


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Janvier 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> 1 - stats sur les ventes d'ipod (surtout le nano), succes de l'itms, des vidéos, annonces de nouveaux accords et de location de films (vod).
> 
> 2 - nouvel ipod suffle (ba si toutes les rumeurs en parles....)
> 
> ...


Steve développe sess keynotes de la façon suivante:
1) Bilan
2) Software
3) Hardware

avec d'abord les MaJ puis les nouveautés

et à la fin un nouveauté pour le One more thing (que je verrais plutôt être le nouvel iPod shuffle s'il y a)


----------



## Taho! (8 Janvier 2006)

one more thing sera sans doute sur les MacTel, ça aura plus d'impact. Sans doute y aura-t-il deux "one more thing"


----------



## supermoquette (8 Janvier 2006)

Il ne peut pas y avoir deux one more thing mais ce que j'en dis..


----------



## iota (8 Janvier 2006)

Si on nous présente les premiers Mac avec processeur Intel, il y'a des chances de voir débarquer une personne de chez eux (Paul Otellini ?) pour nous venter les mérites de leurs nouveaux produits 

@+
iota


----------



## Taho! (8 Janvier 2006)

il ne faut pas oublier la rumeur iWeb et donc une mise à jour de .Mac

SM a raison, s'il n'y a qu'un OMT, c'est bien les MacTel en avance...


----------



## mistertitan (8 Janvier 2006)

Bon allez, je me lance pour les pronostics.

1) iLife'06, pas de pb, ca a l'air plus que sur de sur
2) pourquoi pas un nouveau shuffle, d'autant plus que le 1Go est indisponible sur le store
3) Le mactel, ibook: nouveau design, nouveau proc, plus de FW, 13" panoramique, superdrive de serie, peut etre isight intégrée, RAM à 512 et disque dur de 60 Go, et peut etre la fonction du powerbook pour ne pas perdre les données qd la batterie est epuisée

en fait, l'ibook de mes reves sauf pour le FW. Mais c'est qd meme réaliste. Mais il n'y aura pas de baisse de prix. Peut etre un peu plus chere meme


----------



## iota (8 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> il ne faut pas oublier la rumeur iWeb et donc une mise à jour de .Mac
> 
> SM a raison, s'il n'y a qu'un OMT, c'est bien les MacTel en avance...


Oui je vois bien, le OMT comme ça. Présentation du Mac Intel et on nous explique que tout les softs présentés (iLife et iWork '06) sont Universal Binary ainsi que les applications .mac (backup) et que Tiger passe en 10.4.4 avec support du premier MacTel.

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (8 Janvier 2006)

J'imagine les dépressions à l'annonce des prix


----------



## Taho! (8 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine les dépressions à l'annonce des prix


 
899 ¤ le Mac mini Intel !


----------



## iota (8 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine les dépressions à l'annonce des prix


Hum...
Alors le OMT pourrait être "Apple propose de nouvelles solutions de crédit sur 10 ans" 

@+
iota


----------



## Foguenne (8 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine les dépressions à l'annonce des prix



En monocore ce sera cher aussi ?
En double core vu les tarifs PC, j'imagine que oui.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En monocore ce sera cher aussi ?


Voyant ça :

    *  T2600 : dual-core, 2.16GHz, 637 dollars
    * T2500 : dual-core, 2GHz, 423 dollars
    * T2400 : dual-core, 1.83GHz, 294 dollars
    * T2300 : dual-core, 1.66GHz, 241 dollars
    * T1300 : single-core, 1.66GHz, 209 dollars

Pour les modèles basse consommation, nous avons deux déclinaisons de la version L :

    * L2400 : dual-core, 1.66GHz, 316 dollars
    * L2300 : dual-core, 1.5GHz, 284 dollars

S'ils mettent un monocore c'est des enflures !!! pour le prix ça va dépendre de l'équipement


----------



## Foguenne (8 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voyant ça :
> 
> *  T2600 : dual-core, 2.16GHz, 637 dollars
> * T2500 : dual-core, 2GHz, 423 dollars
> ...



Donc à mon avis, il y aura toujours des iBook pas trop équipé pas trop cher et des powerbook superéquipé très cher. 

Rien de neuf donc.


----------



## kisco (8 Janvier 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> en fait, l'ibook de mes reves sauf pour le FW. Mais c'est qd meme réaliste.



Je vois vraiment pas comment ils pourraient supprimer le Firewire. Y a quand même énormément de caméras FW, d'anciens iPod FW, d'iSight,...


----------



## mistertitan (8 Janvier 2006)

beh je sais pas moi, je veux pas qu'ils le suppriment, mais j'ai cru voir que ca pourrait se faire, ce qui pourrait les faire passer à une isight 2 en USB2 par exemple. Mais ca me fait moyen sourire


----------



## Taho! (8 Janvier 2006)

FireWire sera conservé, à la limite, passera en FW800
Le mode Target est une exclu du FireWire et doit rester, c'est sur ce port que repose le transfert de données Mac à Mac...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Janvier 2006)

Pas sûr, vu que c'est géré dans le firmware et que les mac intel sont probablement gérés par un bios ou un dérivé (efi) le boot pourrait se faire via USB, tout en gardant le firewire (à moins qu'ils veuillent faire racheter tous les périph).


----------



## Taho! (8 Janvier 2006)

je ne crois pas que l'Open Firmware soit mort pour autant...
on verra tout ça mardi !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Janvier 2006)

Pour la plateforme intel, si, ils l'ont eux-mêmes annoncé !


----------



## iota (8 Janvier 2006)

Le remplaçant de l'iPod shuffle ? 

@+
iota


----------



## ebensatis (8 Janvier 2006)

humm... he he ... mais je voit que vous avez tous oublié quelque chose.
A moins que j'ai mal lu les poste ....

C'est pourtant évident. Car en fait, le sujet princiapl juste apres les mactel, ce sera pas ilife, encore moins les ipod, se sera .... alons vous ne voyez pas .... bien sur ! se sera ... Hein ... quoi ... ha !! c'est l'heure d'aller manger...

A+


----------



## mog (8 Janvier 2006)

???
Plus de films sur l'ITMS ?


----------



## fedo (8 Janvier 2006)

est annoncé aussi par certains des display 42" et 50".
ainsi qu'un mac utilisant le intel ViiV (le processeur axé multimédia).


----------



## iota (8 Janvier 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> est annoncé aussi par certains des display 42" et 50".
> ainsi qu'un mac utilisant le intel ViiV (le processeur axé multimédia).


En fait, ViiV désigne une plateforme (comme centrino) pas un composant (c'est une appelation purement commerciale, gage d'une qualité certaine).
La plateforme ViiV c'est donc : un processeur intel dual-core, un chipset intel (son 7.1 + video) et Microsoft XP Media Center Edition.
Donc... d'un point de vue marketing, Apple ne peut pas prétendre commercialiser un produit basé sur la plateforme ViiV.
Enfin, à moins que intel décide d'inclure Mac OS X comme OS faisant partie de la plateforme ViiV.

@+
iota


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Janvier 2006)

10 janvier :le jour ou la moitié du  coté obscure de l'informatique va rentrer dans les macs ... 
et quelques jours après ,quand les premiers mactel seront sur le marché ,le coté obscure aura complétement investi nos ordinateurs préférés:windows sera installé dessus...
peut etre meme que les gens vireront OSX ... 
chouette un PC avec une pomme dessus


----------



## mistertitan (8 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> chouette un PC avec une pomme dessus



TOI, tu sors !!!!

;-)


----------



## iota (9 Janvier 2006)

Salut.

Thinksecret nous livre un petit récapitulatif des dernières rumeurs publiées par le site.

@+
iota


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Thinksecret nous livre un petit récapitulatif des dernières rumeurs publiées par le site.
> 
> ...


 Enfin surtout par les autres sites, ces derniers temps


----------



## sdo (9 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Moi elle me plait bien cette idée d'un mac mini ViiV 
D'autres sources pour cette rumeur ici :
http://www.cnetfrance.fr/produits/materiels/pc/guide/0,39030653,39300998,00.htm
http://www.01net.com/editorial/298944/materiel/viiv-intel-reinvente-le-pc-de-salon/

Ca fait quand même beaucoup de rumeurs qui se recoupent !

Allez vivement demain


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Janvier 2006)

Le mac mini ViiV c un media center c ca ?


----------



## FredericB (9 Janvier 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> beh je sais pas moi, je veux pas qu'ils le suppriment, mais j'ai cru voir que ca pourrait se faire, ce qui pourrait les faire passer à une isight 2 en USB2 par exemple. Mais ca me fait moyen sourire


 
Et moi, cela me fait pleurer si Apple remplace FW par cette taube d'USB. Essayer d'imprimer et de surfer en meme temps, alors en plus si il y a iSight/DD externe/autres ...


----------



## sdo (9 Janvier 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Le mac mini ViiV c un media center c ca ?



YES !!!

Sur Mac Rumors :
http://www.macrumors.com/pages/2006/01/20060106171732.shtml

2599$ le plasma 42''


----------



## Alx (9 Janvier 2006)

C'etait ce matin dans le journal, et j'ai trouve ca excellent.  
Bon ok faut comprendre l'anglais...
Il s'agit de Foxtrot.


----------



## pooky31 (9 Janvier 2006)

Excellent.. vive les icurtains et powercurtains


----------



## tyler_d (9 Janvier 2006)

je comprend pas :

d'un coté, on nous annonce que ViiV fonctionne avec des PC, et dans l'article de 01net, on nous précise meme que du matériel et des services pouront etre labélisés ViiV...

d'un autre, qu'apple va lancer un, voir deux produit équipé de ce processeur...

Ok, mais que se passe-t-il lorsque les services en question ne fonctionnent pas aujourd'hui sur mac ? (virgin et canal, par exemple...) ????

tout ça n'est plus très logique....


----------



## jujubalda (9 Janvier 2006)

Alx a dit:
			
		

> C'etait ce matin dans le journal, et j'ai trouve ca excellent.
> Bon ok faut comprendre l'anglais...
> Il s'agit de Foxtrot.



Excellentissime !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Alx a dit:
			
		

> C'etait ce matin dans le journal, et j'ai trouve ca excellent.
> Bon ok faut comprendre l'anglais...
> Il s'agit de Foxtrot.



Effectivement c'est assez bien vu... Personne n'a essayé? On sait jamais...
Bon ok je sors.


----------



## sdo (9 Janvier 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> je comprend pas :
> 
> d'un coté, on nous annonce que ViiV fonctionne avec des PC, et dans l'article de 01net, on nous précise meme que du matériel et des services pouront etre labélisés ViiV...
> 
> ...



Chez Apple il y a iTMS


----------



## cedcrow (9 Janvier 2006)

une question qui m'interroge. Comment pourraient-ils sortir de nouveaux ibook/powerbook/mac mini alors que tout est dispo en 24h sur le store?


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Janvier 2006)

cedcrow a dit:
			
		

> une question qui m'interroge. Comment pourraient-ils sortir de nouveaux ibook/powerbook/mac mini alors que tout est dispo en 24h sur le store?


ça veut dire qu'ils nt des stocks de nouvelles machines,

d'où le pourquoi du comment du refurb de machines neuves la semaine dernière


----------



## supermoquette (9 Janvier 2006)

Toi tu vas déprimer demain


----------



## Freelancer (9 Janvier 2006)

Jobs sortirait un powerbook G5 avec 2 Go de ram, un disque de 120Go à 7200 tours/minutes, une carte  graphique à 512Mo, il s'en trouverait toujours un pour ne pas être content de toutes façons


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> un powerbook G5 avec 2 Go de ram, un disque de 120Go à 7200 tours/minutes, une carte  graphique à 512Mo


:mouais: :mouais: 

seulement 120Go de disque dur? 





  :rateau:


----------



## bompi (10 Janvier 2006)

Et 2 GB de RAM, tu vas où avec ça ? C'est avec une daube pareille que je vais remplacer mon Sun Entreprise 10000 ? 'tain, ca craint !!


----------



## Freelancer (10 Janvier 2006)

Je me disais à l'instant: c'est curieux, la 10.4.4 n'est toujours pas sortie   :mouais: 
Je l'avais oubliée à force de délirer sur des écrans plasma d' 1 mètre 27 de diagonale (je viens de visiter mon presque futur studio et j'ai reçu ma fiche de paie... je crois que je vais acheter un adaptateur tnt pour mon iBook en fait   )


----------



## mistertitan (10 Janvier 2006)

peut etre proposée au telechargement avec la sortie des nouveaux mactel et le lancement officiel des universal binairies.


----------



## mistertitan (10 Janvier 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire qu'ils nt des stocks de nouvelles machines,
> 
> d'où le pourquoi du comment du refurb de machines neuves la semaine dernière



tu viens de donner une reponse plausible au fait qu'ils soient toujours en dispo
mais dans ce cas, pourquoi le stock refub n'était pas plus fourni en ibook. il n'y en avait plus tres rapidement


----------



## kozak (10 Janvier 2006)

Un truc que je voudrait bien voir changer se ce serait les claviers, ils ne sont plus dans le style des powermac mais plutot des imac => un clavier "powermac style" ?

Sinon, si ils sortent un macmini qui supporte le dualboot macos/windows a 500$ je prends!!!


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

Moi j'espere que ils vont ameliorer grandement Pages parce que ça vaut pas word (desolé mais c'est vrai sauf pour les mise en page) car le correcteur orthographique est simple, trop?
 un ecran plat apple a 200 euro 17" je prend!
Et front pour mac mini


----------



## vari_antes (10 Janvier 2006)

un mac avec un dico français inclu, pas seulement un dico américain!!!


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2006)

vari_antes a dit:
			
		

> un mac avec un dico français inclu, pas seulement un dico américain!!!



Je suis preneur mais je doute que Steve annonce ça à ce soir.


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire qu'ils nt des stocks de nouvelles machines,



C'est du quasiment jamais vu chez Apple pour la sortie de nouveaux macs ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2006)

Ça y est : le grand jour est arrivé ! Dans quelques heures, ce suspens insoutenable prendra fin.


----------



## Imaginus (10 Janvier 2006)

Le store est toujours ouvert... RAS donc...


----------



## Luc G (10 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est : le grand jour est arrivé ! Dans quelques heures, ce suspens insoutenable prendra fin.



Et commencera le supsense pour les annonces de la conférences développeurs


----------



## saturnin (10 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est : le grand jour est arrivé ! Dans quelques heures, ce suspens insoutenable prendra fin.



Bien dit c'est la bonne journée pour arborer une happy face!


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Janvier 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> C'est du quasiment jamais vu chez Apple pour la sortie de nouveaux macs ...


C'est peut-être parce que; s'il s'avère que ce sera des nouveaux Mactel qui seront annoncés, peut-être que Intel est plus efficace pour la production en masse de processeur que IBM


----------



## mistertitan (10 Janvier 2006)

sur mac bidouille, ils disnet qu'une indiscretion aurait été commise cette nuit à un diner et dirait:

OUI


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> sur mac bidouille, ils disnet qu'une indiscretion aurait été commise cette nuit à un diner et dirait:
> 
> OUI


Quelle révélation !!!!


----------



## grauzone (10 Janvier 2006)

Je veux mon ibook 13" Core Duo 2ghz :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2006)

H - 7


----------



## kisco (10 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> H - 7


c'est marrant mon compte à rebours à moi il a 2h de moins 
(cf ma signature...)


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

Salut.


			
				tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> je comprend pas :
> 
> d'un coté, on nous annonce que ViiV fonctionne avec des PC, et dans l'article de 01net, on nous précise meme que du matériel et des services pouront etre labélisés ViiV...
> 
> ...


Pour qu'une machine soit labélisée ViiV, elle doit fonctionner sous Windows XP Media Center Edition (voir les spécifications ViiV).
Les macs ne peuvent être labélisés ViiV.

@+
iota


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (10 Janvier 2006)

c'est un peu brouillon votre discussion là, quelqu'un peut faire un point sur les révélations, scoops, annonces en exclu, premières mondiales et autres joyeusetés qui vont changer la face du monde ?


----------



## pooky31 (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est pas si brouillon que ça si tu prends la peine de relire depuis le début... c'est assez long mais t'apprends plein de choses.

Putain c'est ma 3ème keynote seulement (celle de l'imac G5 et celle du mac mini) mais je deviens de plus en plus fou à chaque fois. AHHHAHHAHAHAH vivement ce soir.
J'ai même pris une garde cette nuit à l'hosto pour être de repos de sécurité aujourd'hui et pouvoir suivre cette keynote !


----------



## Imaginus (10 Janvier 2006)

Ah ca devient insoutenable ce suspence...

_Allez presente nous au moins une becane en X86 qui tienne la route... _


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (10 Janvier 2006)

On dira ce qu'on veut, mais tant qu'Amstrad ne nous annonce pas une nouvelle version du 464, je reste de marbre !


----------



## sdo (10 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> Pour qu'une machine soit labélisée ViiV, elle doit fonctionner sous Windows XP Media Center Edition (voir les spécifications ViiV).
> Les macs ne peuvent être labélisés ViiV.
> 
> ...



Jusqu'à présent seul Microsoft possédait un OS de type media center. Je ne vois pas ce qui peut bloquer l'utilisation des chips Intel par MacOS X. 
Mes prédictions :
 - un mac mini v2 type media center
 - un ecran plasma media center

Mais je rève peut-être un peu trop :rateau:


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

sdo a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'à présent seul Microsoft possédait un OS de type media center. Je ne vois pas ce qui peut bloquer l'utilisation des chips Intel par MacOS X.
> Mes prédictions :
> - un mac mini v2 type media center
> - un ecran plasma media center
> ...


J'ai déjà parlé du ViiV...
Le ViiV n'est pas un processur particulier ou quoi que ce soit... c'est un label/plateforme (au même titre que centrino) qui permet d'identifier au premier coup d'oeil, une machine architecturée autour de 3 points précis (aucun ne doit manquer) :
-Un processeur Intel Dual-Core
-Un chipset Intel
-*Windows XP Media Center Editon*

Donc, un mac ne peut être labélisé ViiV, mais rien n'empéche Apple de mettre un processeur et un chipset qui pourraient prétendre à la certification ViiV dans un Mac (media center ou non).

La liste des composants Intel pour l'élaboration d'une machine ViiV.

@+
iota


----------



## sdo (10 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà parlé du ViiV...
> Le ViiV n'est pas un processur particulier ou quoi que ce soit... c'est un label/plateforme (au même titre que centrino) qui permet d'identifier au premier coup d'oeil, une machine architecturée autour de 3 points précis (aucun ne doit manquer) :
> -Un processeur Intel Dual-Core
> -Un chipset Intel
> ...



Je suis d'accord, pour l'instant il faut avoir XP media center edition mais demain ?  Il me semble que ce n'est pas un offre Intel/Microsoft non ?


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

Ils vont sortir une voiture.... la Apple mini...:mouais::mouais:

...

Ok je m'en vais....


----------



## 222diablo222 (10 Janvier 2006)

-Mac mini Média Center avec MacIntel
-Nouvel iPod remplacant le Shuffle avec un écran qui sert juste a montrer le titre du morceau et l'artiste etc
-iBook avec MacIntel
-Écran plasma (?)
-Pourquoi pas une nouvelle machine...
-iLife 06' (avec iWeb)
-iWork 06'
...


----------



## 222diablo222 (10 Janvier 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Le store est toujours ouvert... RAS donc...


En meme temps à l'heure où tu as posté le message il devait être 0h00 et quelques à San Francisco ...l'AppleStore ferme au début de la keynote (18h heure française si j'ai bien suivit) et rouvre vers la fin...


----------



## Piewhy (10 Janvier 2006)

En lisant l'historique d'Apple proposé par Generation NT je me suis rendu compte a quel point pour apple, l'arbre peu parfois caché la foret (l'iPod est le meiileur exemple! on pensait a l'époque assister à la rennaissance du Newton...) On est donc parfois loin des prédictions (L'airport Express... personne ne l'avait vu venir...). 

Depuis, les sites de rumeurs font feu de tout bois! 

Dernier exemple "Vingle" les rumeurs parlaient d'un systeme de location de video qu'on ne pourrait lire qu'une fois : Video-Single...

Il s'agit en fait d'un single avec la vidéo correpsondantehttp://tuaw.com/2006/01/10/pussycat-dolls-vingle-available-on-itunes/

Il faut donc garder un peu de reserve face à la multiplication des rumeurs 

Mais bon... à part ça...

J'EN AI MARRE DE FAIRE DES REFRESCH FRENETIQUEMENT SUR TOUT LES SITES MAC...
------> le keynote c'est pas maintenant va etudier!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

Moi , je tiens plus :/ .


----------



## 222diablo222 (10 Janvier 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> J'EN AI MARRE DE FAIRE DES REFRESCH FRENETIQUEMENT SUR TOUT LES SITES MAC...
> ------> le keynote c'est pas maintenant va etudier!!!


Amuse toi bien, à ce soir


----------



## Piewhy (10 Janvier 2006)

déja dans mes bookmarks



Hooooo






ça vous titille????


----------



## Freelancer (10 Janvier 2006)

ça a déjà commencé: le music store américain vend des Vingles (un package contenant single et video) pour 1$99, plus divers contenu ajouté: plein de best of de saturday night live.... AAARRRGGGHHH!!!!


----------



## pooky31 (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est quoi ce truc !!!
Un fake ?
Comment lancer la rumeur


----------



## Piewhy (10 Janvier 2006)

je vous laisse mijoter... 

je reviens dans quelques minutes


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

Fake...

Image originale :


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> déja dans mes bookmarks
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C joli 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/archive/index.php/t-68794-p-2.html


----------



## Piewhy (10 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Fake...
> 
> Image originale :



Ben zut alors tu n'auras pas laisser le suspens très longtemps...


  

Allez juste pour s'amuser :


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Ben zut alors tu n'auras pas laisser le suspens très longtemps...



bah y'avait pas trop de suspens ... y'avait un indice flagrant


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2006)

Déjà qu'une télé c'est cher mais alors une télé apple


----------



## Piewhy (10 Janvier 2006)

c'est la qu'intervient le système d'intel pour ameliorer le demarrage rapide des machines

ben oui...

une télé tu la branche et l'allume et tu regarde (bon ok tu peux aussi aller dans le frigo prendre une biere entre temps mais ça va vite...)

Si tu dois attendre quelques secondes pour acceder au contenu de ton Apple Digital Display c'est lourd... avec ce systeme tu allume bam tu as accès a tout :d oulala je m'emballe moi 

----> retourne etudier ou je coupe l'adsl


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> bah y'avait pas trop de suspens ... y'avait un indice flagrant


C'est quoi l'indice flagrant?


----------



## Piewhy (10 Janvier 2006)

manolo81 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi l'indice flagrant?



Apple ne ferait pas la promo de ces Apple Digital Display avec deux grosses dindes en string...

Elementaire


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

Beaucoup de bâches noires sur le salon apparement...
Il devrait y avoir pas mal d'annonces ce soir.

@+
iota


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

La bache qui fait le tour de la scène ca sera pour Iweb


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

Steve Jobs va dire que la Nintendo Revolution va accueillir Mac OS X Tiger ( et Léopard plus tard    )

Sinon bah euh Ibook Intel , Mac Mini Intel , une new Isight USB , un Ipod Machine à café , et une SURPRISE POUR LES GEEKS     


PS: C'est à quelle heure exactement la Keynote ???????? ( heure francaise évidemment ^^)


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est a 18h


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

Jamais vu aussis rapide O_O


----------



## Eladamrhi (10 Janvier 2006)

J'ai lu quelque part à 8H00 heure locale et donc 18H00 heure française...

Je suis pris de court


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2006)

9:00 -10:30 am -> 18h-19h30


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Steve Jobs va dire que la Nintendo Revolution va accueillir Mac OS X Tiger ( et Léopard plus tard    )
> 
> Sinon bah euh Ibook Intel , Mac Mini Intel , une new Isight USB , un Ipod Machine à café , et une SURPRISE POUR LES GEEKS
> 
> ...


18 je crois


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C'est a 18h





			
				Eladamrhi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu quelque part à 8H00 heure locale et donc 18H00 heure française...
> 
> Je suis pris de court





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 9:00 -10:30 am -> 18h-19h30





			
				.Steff a dit:
			
		

> 18 je crois


Ouais il y aura de belles dépression ce soir


----------



## doctor maybe (10 Janvier 2006)

quoique SJ aura peut etre peur de se faire piquer des idées (comme d'hab!!)par microsift!!!a voir


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

oui c'est sur :love::love::love:


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Apple ne ferait pas la promo de ces Apple Digital Display avec deux grosses dindes en string...
> 
> Elementaire


Gagné


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais il y aura de belles dépression ce soir




A commencer par la tienne


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

j espere qu ils vont pas sortir de trucs trop bien car j'essaye d'économiser


----------



## kaviar (10 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais il y aura de belles dépression ce soir


billou a déjà pris une boite de Laroxyl© !!!!


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> j espere qu ils vont pas sortir de trucs trop bien car j'essaye d'économiser


commence a appeller ton banquier pour un emprunt !!


----------



## cousinhube (10 Janvier 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> On dira ce qu'on veut, mais tant qu'Amstrad ne nous annonce pas une nouvelle version du 464, je reste de marbre !


perso je suis plutôt 6128

Blague à part je crois réellement à la présentation d'ordis fonctionnant sous intel, mais je suis incapable de savoir si toute la gamme switch, si y a que certains portables, ou autre...

Par contre ce que je souhaite réellement c'est une évolution de la gamme des écrans plats avec un 20" Wide qui soit HDReady !


----------



## tyler_d (10 Janvier 2006)

quand vous parlez de baches, et donc de photos (à moins que ça ne soit des dons de voyances, en meme temps , en tant que macusers ça ne m'étonnerais pas), vous pouvez donner les liens svp ?

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :love:


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> commence a appeller ton banquier pour un emprunt !!



J'en était sûr ,  , bon bah on va voir si mon banquier veut bien que je prenne un 14 ème emprunt      



			
				cousinhube a dit:
			
		

> perso je suis plutôt 6128
> 
> Blague à part je crois réellement à la présentation d'ordis fonctionnant sous intel, mais je suis incapable de savoir si toute la gamme switch, si y a que certains portables, ou autre...
> 
> Par contre ce que je souhaite réellement c'est une évolution de la gamme des écrans plats avec un 20" Wide qui soit HDReady !




Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, une chose dont je suis sur à 95% c'est que Steevy (non pas celui de France 2 '-_- ) va nous présenter un de nos MAC avc son processeur Intel mais lequel ????

Je pense aussi à une surprise , laquelle ???????

Et je ne pense pas que une nouveauté Ipod sera montré mais je peux me tromper ^^


----------



## FredericB (10 Janvier 2006)

La seule chose que j'attends, c'est un changement dans la gamme. Des MacTel ou MacIntel seraient les bienvenus. 

Que la transition commence le plus tot possible, elle n'en sera que plus breve ...

PS: je reve mais un ecran 42" ou 50" pour le salon, c'est quand tu veux SJ :=)


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

Les photos.

Pour la présentation de Léopard, je n'y crois pas trop, les premiers intéréssés sont les développeurs, ça rentre donc plus dans le cadre d'une WWDC...



			
				HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Steve Jobs va dire que la Nintendo Revolution va accueillir Mac OS X Tiger ( et Léopard plus tard    )


Aucune chance...  

@+
iota


----------



## fredintosh (10 Janvier 2006)

Apple invente la télévision *avec* une télécommande ?


----------



## FredericB (10 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Apple invente la télévision *avec* une télécommande ?


 
Tant que la zapeuse est un iPod-like


----------



## pooky31 (10 Janvier 2006)

http://www.davidsond.com/MR/files/page0-1020-full.jpg

En tout cas jean et pull...
Ca commence bien les surprises ;-)


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

WAOUUUUUUH STEVE JOBS EN PERSONNE    la classe , en plus sans garde du corps , l'a pas peur ^^. Youhou.

Ah si j'avais pas vu , costaud même:sick: :sick: :sick:


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> WAOUUUUUUH STEVE JOBS EN PERSONNE    la classe , en plus sans garde du corps , l'a pas peur ^^. Youhou.


ben peur de quoi?


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

et en mercedes s'il te plait :love:


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> ben peur de quoi?




Peur des entartistes , hein Bill ??     
http://www.entartistes.ca/Gates.jpg


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> et en mercedes s'il te plait :love:


enfin surtout de dos....


----------



## fredintosh (10 Janvier 2006)

Mais que peut bien cacher ce pull ?


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2006)

pooky31 a dit:
			
		

> http://www.davidsond.com/MR/files/page0-1020-full.jpg
> 
> En tout cas jean et pull...
> Ca commence bien les surprises ;-)



Elle a été prise quand cette photo? Je rappelle qu'il est 6h00 du mat en ce moment à SF donc il fait noir


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Peur des entartistes , hein Bill ??
> http://www.entartistes.ca/Gates.jpg



Ton lien en marche pas!


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Ton lien en marche pas!


Trop beauuuuu


----------



## appleman (10 Janvier 2006)

ca a déja dû etre dit des centaines de fois mais qq peut t'il me dire quand débutera le keynote?


----------



## pooky31 (10 Janvier 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Elle a été prise quand cette photo? Je rappelle qu'il est 6h00 du mat en ce moment à SF donc il fait noir


D'après le site le 9 janvier...
Tu as raison s'il est habillé pareil c'est qu'il ne se change même pas le soir... il aura même pas pris de douche ;-)... Crade le steve...


----------



## Gwen (10 Janvier 2006)

En tout cas, pas de nouveautés iTunes a prévoir, la mise a jour est déjà présente et les single gratuit de la semaine aussi.


----------



## pooky31 (10 Janvier 2006)

Je vais dire une betise mais il n'y aura aucun moyen de suivre la vidéo du keynote en direct. Je ne sais pas quelqu'un qui aurait une webcam dans la salle et qui diffuserait le flux ou quelque chose comme ça...


----------



## pooky31 (10 Janvier 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, pas de nouveautés iTunes a prévoir, la mise a jour est déjà présente et les single gratuit de la semaine aussi.



Quelle mise à jour ?


----------



## Gwen (10 Janvier 2006)

pooky31 a dit:
			
		

> Quelle mise à jour ?


Celle du store qui intervient tous les mardi sauf lors d'annonces.


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2006)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> ca a déja dû etre dit des centaines de fois mais qq peut t'il me dire quand débutera le keynote?



Oui celà a été dit des centaines de fois, plus haut


----------



## Yip (10 Janvier 2006)

pooky31 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais dire une betise....



Oui !   



			
				pooky31 a dit:
			
		

> mais il n'y aura aucun moyen de suivre la vidéo du keynote en direct. Je ne sais pas quelqu'un qui aurait une webcam dans la salle et qui diffuserait le flux ou quelque chose comme ça...




:mouais:


----------



## appleman (10 Janvier 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Oui celà a été dit des centaines de fois, plus haut



ca te coute vraiment plus cher de le remarquer?:rateau:
ok à 18H je suis allé chercher...


----------



## Piewhy (10 Janvier 2006)

pooky31 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais dire une betise mais il n'y aura aucun moyen de suivre la vidéo du keynote en direct. Je ne sais pas quelqu'un qui aurait une webcam dans la salle et qui diffuserait le flux ou quelque chose comme ça...



Tu imagine la connexion de malade qu'il aurait besoin... pour un pot ça va mais pour les mac addicts... 

la derniere fois qu'il ya eu un webcast live c'était une dizaine de Gb/s pour satisfaire la demande :d


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

pooky31 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais dire une betise mais il n'y aura aucun moyen de suivre la vidéo du keynote en direct. Je ne sais pas quelqu'un qui aurait une webcam dans la salle et qui diffuserait le flux ou quelque chose comme ça...




Tu veux suivre le keynote en vidéo ? Tout simplement rend toi aux Ulis , il y a une retransmission


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Tu imagine la connexion de malade qu'il aurait besoin... pour un pot ça va mais pour les mac addicts...
> 
> la derniere fois qu'il ya eu un webcast live c'était une dizaine de Gb/s pour satisfaire la demande :d




Apple est devenue trop radin


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Tu imagine la connexion de malade qu'il aurait besoin... pour un pot ça va mais pour les mac addicts...
> 
> la derniere fois qu'il ya eu un webcast live c'était une dizaine de Gb/s pour satisfaire la demande :d




Oh pas de problème attendez je met en marche ma ligne téléphonique privé de 1 Go/sec et je vous la passe ^^


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est bien la premiere fois que je vois autant de monde sur une discussion


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien la premiere fois que je vois autant de monde sur une discussion



Ouh que de monde je suis très géné   . Bah alors Messieurs les invités venez donc vous inscrire et participez à cette merveilleuse conversation , on ne mord pas   du moins jamais avant une Keynote


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Ouh que de monde je suis très géné   . Bah alors Messieurs les invités venez donc vous inscrire et participez à cette merveilleuse conversation , on ne mord pas   du moins jamais avant une Keynote


 sauf qu'apres ca y va !!!!!


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

mais peu de personne participe en effet :modo:


----------



## appleman (10 Janvier 2006)

pour dire quoi...  (au moins je participe)


----------



## pooky31 (10 Janvier 2006)

Je dis pas spécialement du 24 images seconde en 640 * 480... mais des photos au fur et à mesure ce serait un bon début... Vous savez ou peu trouver ça...

Jérôme


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

Tiens en regardant ma Mighty Mouse D  ), j'ai pensé que Steve Jobs pourrait peut être nous montre une version sans fil de cette dernière qu'en pensez-vous ??


Tiens aussi en attendant la Keunote et les nouvelles croustillante, j'ai une petite question MacOsXiens ^^ ( bah oui tant qu'on y est  , pourquoi on ne peut jamais Couper Coller ?? , je fais du ménage sur mon bureau et je ne peux que faire Copier coller et c'est un peu embêtant ) voilà ^^


----------



## Piewhy (10 Janvier 2006)

Il semble tout de même qu'intel soit de la partie! 

et puis le keynote dur 30 minutes en plus que d'habitude... ça promet d'etre riche en news arrrgh 

----> [Maman :] Tu fais quoi la, tu joue ou tu travail?? 

----> je réalise une étude comportementale sur l'addiction maman


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Tiens en regardant ma Mighty Mouse D  ), j'ai pensé que Steve Jobs pourrait peut être nous montre une version sans fil de cette dernière qu'en pensez-vous ??


Relies le fil depuis le debut et c'est ce que j'ai toujours dit!!!!!  Je serais pas pianiste j'y mettrais ma main a couper!!!


----------



## appleman (10 Janvier 2006)

tu peux déja suivre tout ça sur les différents sites avec les annonces pratiquement en temps réel...pour le reste il suffit d'attendre un peu... voir le keynote ce n'est quand meme pas vital non?
en plus en général peu aprés le keynote il y a toujours quelques photos qui sont mises en ligne donc patience!


----------



## pooky31 (10 Janvier 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Il semble tout de même qu'intel soit de la partie!
> 
> et puis le keynote dur 30 minutes en plus que d'habitude... ça promet d'etre riche en news arrrgh
> 
> ...



C'est un travail journalistique...


----------



## pooky31 (10 Janvier 2006)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> tu peux déja suivre tout ça sur les différents sites avec les annonces pratiquement en temps réel...pour le reste il suffit d'attendre un peu... voir le keynote ce n'est quand meme pas vital non?
> en plus en général peu aprés le keynote il y a toujours quelques photos qui sont mises en ligne donc patience!



Vital non il n'y a que de manger boir et dormir de vital... même les macs c'est pas vital. Il y a macadsl qui dit proposer une retransmission j'imagine sour forme texte du keynote...


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> tu peux déja suivre tout ça sur les différents sites avec les annonces pratiquement en temps réel...pour le reste il suffit d'attendre un peu... voir le keynote ce n'est quand meme pas vital non?




Pour moi si :love: depuis que j'ai mon mini je mate toutes les keynotes et j'ai maté les anciennes :love:
:love:


----------



## appleman (10 Janvier 2006)

pooky31 a dit:
			
		

> Vital non il n'y a que de manger boir et dormir de vital...



tu me rassures!


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2006)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> ca te coute vraiment plus cher de le remarquer?:rateau:
> ok à 18H je suis allé chercher...



non mais dans ces cas la on en fini plus, un des principes de base des forums c'est d'abord de cher cher si l'info existe avant de poser sa question


----------



## Gwen (10 Janvier 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi si :love: depuis que j'ai mon mini je mate toutes les keynotes et j'ai maté les anciennes :love:
> :love:


Faut pas faire que les mater. Les les archiver, les classer et les reregarder de temps en temps.


----------



## guizmo47 (10 Janvier 2006)

pooky31 a dit:
			
		

> Vital non il n'y a que de manger boir et dormir de vital... même les macs c'est pas vital. Il y a macadsl qui dit proposer une retransmission j'imagine sour forme texte du keynote...


 
Et heu respirer aussi... peut être... 
Ok je sors ...


----------



## appleman (10 Janvier 2006)

vous me faites peur....


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

Euh une console de jeux ??


----------



## guizmo47 (10 Janvier 2006)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> vous me faites peur....


 
Bah faut pas, on est gentils finalement


----------



## appleman (10 Janvier 2006)

bon en attendant de pouvoir passer votre vie devant le keynote, vous l'imaginerez et en reverez : http://keynote.macg.co/


----------



## guizmo47 (10 Janvier 2006)

Tiens ce matin je me suis fait chambrer par ma copine quand je lui ai dit que j'avais revé de nouveaux mac    !!! Ca vous l'a fait aussi où il faut que j'aille me faire soigner ???:modo: :rateau: ...


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ce matin je me suis fait chambrer par ma copine quand je lui ai dit que j'avais revé de nouveaux mac    !!! Ca vous l'a fait aussi où il faut que j'aille me faire soigner ???:modo: :rateau: ...


J'hésites ... Je me prononcerais a20h30 ce soir!!!


----------



## Piewhy (10 Janvier 2006)

le cultissime Joy of tech propose une image exclusive du dispositif mis en place pour ce Keynote


----------



## pooky31 (10 Janvier 2006)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ce matin je me suis fait chambrer par ma copine quand je lui ai dit que j'avais revé de nouveaux mac    !!! Ca vous l'a fait aussi où il faut que j'aille me faire soigner ???:modo: :rateau: ...



Moi elle a voulu m'offrir un ipod vidéo tout à l'heure... j'ai du lui expliquer que peut être dans 3 heures il y aurait de nouvelles choses... j'espère ne pas avoir raté le coche. Ca ne lui a pas fait top plaisir le refus de cadeau... merde je suis con là


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> le cultissime Joy of tech propose une image exclusive du dispositif mis en place pour ce Keynote



trop fort j'adore


----------



## Gwen (10 Janvier 2006)

pooky31 a dit:
			
		

> Moi elle a voulu m'offrir un ipod vidéo tout à l'heure... j'ai du lui expliquer que peut être dans 3 heures il y aurait de nouvelles choses... j'espère ne pas avoir raté le coche. Ca ne lui a pas fait top plaisir le refus de cadeau... merde je suis con là


A mon avis, tu l'as vexé pour rien. Il n'y a aucune chance que l'iPod 5G soit mis a jour, trop récent, aucune évolution de l'iTms pour justifier une quelconque amélioration etc.

Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire que tu es "con là" pour reprendre tes propos, mais c'est un peu ballot c'est certain. 

Du coup, elle ne voudra sûrement pas t'offrir un iPod vidéo de si tôt


----------



## Roro62 (10 Janvier 2006)

ca y est l maintenance .mac est en place.... c'était donc vrai

http://www.mac.com/maintenance/

on vient peut etre d'assister au dernières heures d'un .mac vieillot et très cher... qui vivra verra!


----------



## hugues (10 Janvier 2006)

Dans les tous les cas de gros changements pour une maintenance d'une telle durée.
Nouveau webmail, nouvelle de publication de site, croisons les doigts


----------



## Roro62 (10 Janvier 2006)

en tous cas pour moi... meme ma connexion à iChat avec mon compte .mac n'est plus possible...c'est soi un pb perso.. soit y sont vraiment en train de faire le ménage chez .mac

réponse dans 1h30


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2006)

Notez que la keynote ne dure qu'une heure trente contre 2 heures d'habitude... or c'est dans la dernière demi-heure le OMT, désolé


----------



## Piewhy (10 Janvier 2006)

il faut avoir du courage pour avoir une place au Keynote... on est pas bien chez nous devant nos mac au chaud en attendant les updates


----------



## Roro62 (10 Janvier 2006)

tu les as vu ou les keynotes de 2h00???


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

La keynote n'a pas commancé et y'a16 pages de rumeurs... Faut m'avertir, quand y'a des fils à fllod qui ouvrent. A mon avis Steve ne va pas toutes les exaucer...


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

One More Thing

Fusion de Apple et Microsoft     AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH , quelle heure il est ?? 7h30 ,mauvais rêve


----------



## Piewhy (10 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Notez que la keynote ne dure qu'une heure trente contre 2 heures d'habitude... or c'est dans la dernière demi-heure le OMT, désolé



Supermoquette c'est un peu notre prozac, il fait ça pour notre bien...

Si il n'était pas la pour faire retomber la pression, une horde d'avocat porterait plainte contre Macgé pour non assistance à Mac addict en danger... 

D'apres une étude americaine, sans l'intervention de Supermoquette, un visiteur du forum sur 10 serait tomber dans le coma...

Merci à lui!


----------



## pooky31 (10 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> La keynote n'a pas commancé et y'a16 pages de rumeurs... Faut m'avertir, quand y'a des fils à fllod qui ouvrent. A mon avis Steve ne va pas toutes les exaucer...



dont 8 aujourd'hui et la keynote n'a même pas commencé !


----------



## pooky31 (10 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> La keynote n'a pas commancé et y'a16 pages de rumeurs... Faut m'avertir, quand y'a des fils à fllod qui ouvrent. A mon avis Steve ne va pas toutes les exaucer...



dont 8 aujourd'hui et la keynote n'a même pas commencé !


----------



## Yip (10 Janvier 2006)

Deux fois pooky31 a dit:
			
		

> dont 8 aujourd'hui et la keynote n'a même pas commencé !





Effectivement, ça commence à flooder ici :hein:


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2006)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, ça commence à flooder ici :hein:



C'est chaque fois pareil, c'est la nervosité, un peu comme quand on était petit et qu'on dormait mal et qu'on était plus difficile la veille de St Nicolas.


----------



## Roro62 (10 Janvier 2006)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, ça commence à flooder ici :hein:


c'est quoi flooder?
merci

c'est dire nimportenawak sur un forum?


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2006)

Roro62 a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi flooder?
> merci
> 
> c'est dire nimportenawak sur un forum?




DocEvil en avait donné une très bonne explication ici.


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est dire par exemple 

Salut ^^  

Grillé , et pourtant j'étais sur d'être le premier O_O


----------



## Gimli510 (10 Janvier 2006)

Exact 

H-1, 180 pulsations/minunte :love:  pas de doute, c'est bien une grosse keynote qu'on attend!


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2006)

Roro62 a dit:
			
		

> en tous cas pour moi... meme ma connexion à iChat avec mon compte .mac n'est plus possible...c'est soi un pb perso.. soit y sont vraiment en train de faire le ménage chez .mac
> 
> réponse dans 1h30



Pareil, iChat indisponible également. 
Je me réjouis de voir ce que ça cache.


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, iChat indisponible également.
> Je me réjouis de voir ce que ça cache.



Mon Ichat à moi marche toujours  mais c'ets une adresse AIM


----------



## Gwen (10 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, iChat indisponible également.


ça va pas être cool pour le salon "ipapy" de Mac4ever ça 

Si même apple coupe ses technologie de discussion au moment le plus important, ou va t'on


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Mon Ichat à moi marche toujours  mais c'ets une adresse AIM



mon ichat a moi marche  je suis sur .mac  :love:


----------



## foxy38 (10 Janvier 2006)

J'atend avec impatiente ce keynote car je veut abandonner sans regret mon pc et passer sur un mac et j'espere qu'on aura le droit a un ibook revu


----------



## mog (10 Janvier 2006)

[TROLL]


> C'est dans une petite heure..y en a qui doivent faire chauffer la carte bleue  ..rigolo quand même, y'a que Steve qui arrive à faire ça..


Mhh c'est clair que la sortie de Vista, depuis le temps qu'il l'annonce, l'effet de surprise a disparu depuis belle lurette...
[/TROLL]


----------



## pim (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde ! 

Encore 1 heure à attendre, et déjà plus de 100 personnes et 5 pages dans ce fil en moins de cinq heures, c'est impressionnant ! Tout le monde a la carte de crédit prête ou alors c'est par curiosité ?

Cool dans moins d'une heure c'est à nouveau Noël


----------



## foxy38 (10 Janvier 2006)

Le store vient de fermer le suspense monte


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

Store us fermé !


----------



## R3D2 (10 Janvier 2006)

Un 3g ce serait le pied, ipod, téléphone, télécommande iMac ect


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

En attendant, pour continuer sur la lancée des trucs qui servent à rien, y aurait pas un modo pour changer le titre du fil? Maintenant, on peut remplacer "quelques heures" par "quelques minutes"...

Putain faut vraiment avoir que ça à foutre...


----------



## mfy2a (10 Janvier 2006)

a mon avis la sorti d'osx x86 pke ça a sans doute du agacer SJ de vois pas mal de forum qui explique comment l'instalé sur une machine X ou Y, donc avant que des millions de copies qui marchent circulent sur le net, il ont peu etre decider de prématurer leur sortie...


----------



## nlex (10 Janvier 2006)

a qu'elle heure la keynote ???


----------



## R3D2 (10 Janvier 2006)

AAPL à 76,84 la preesion monte de tous les côtés


----------



## FXF (10 Janvier 2006)

Perso je suis encore PCiste (ouhhhhhhhhhh) et je trépigne dérrière mon futur exPC pour savoir quel sera mon futur MAC.

pourquoi pas un nouveau Minitel (bof pour le nom !!) avec un nouveau design genre norne airport extrem avec juste une petite fente sur le devant et un petit dock dériière pour mon futur iPod .....

Wait and See


----------



## kisco (10 Janvier 2006)

nlex a dit:
			
		

> a qu'elle heure la keynote ???


ouais mais bon, tous les sites web donnent la réponse à ta question !!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais bon, tous les sites web donnent la réponse à ta question !!



Eh Schtroumpf grognon tu devrais pas être en train de défendre ton travail de diplôme ?


----------



## ebensatis (10 Janvier 2006)

R3D2 a dit:
			
		

> AAPL à 76,84 la preesion monte de tous les côtés


y a 1/2 heure elle était au dessu de 77


----------



## appleman (10 Janvier 2006)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais bon, tous les sites web donnent la réponse à ta question !!



ca doit vraiment te couter trés cher de marquer l'heure...


c'est à 18h maintenant que je le sais!


----------



## mavdlind (10 Janvier 2006)

je ne sais pas si quelqu'un l'a déjà remarqué, mais l'Applestore est fermé.
Il devrait donc y avoir de nouveaux produits
Surprenant n'est-il pas?


----------



## nlex (10 Janvier 2006)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais bon, tous les sites web donnent la réponse à ta question !!



dit dont t'es de super humeur, et serviable en plus&#8230;

Je vois pas l'heure sur aucun site, en tout cas pas l'heure française

MER-CI beaucoup 

(heureusement qu'appleman est la)


----------



## Roro62 (10 Janvier 2006)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais bon, tous les sites web donnent la réponse à ta question !!


 c'est pas compliqué de répondre: elle est à 18 h cad dans 39 min ... ca dure 1h30 (c'est dire les news), présenté par steve Jobs en basket blanche et jean bleu tout crade!!! c'est passionant


----------



## mog (10 Janvier 2006)

mavdlind a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas si quelqu'un l'a déjà remarqué, mais l'Applestore est fermé.
> Il devrait donc y avoir de nouveaux produits
> Surprenant n'est-il pas?



T'as fait la noce hier soir??


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

nlex a dit:
			
		

> dit dont t'es de super humeur, et serviable en plus?
> 
> *Je vois pas l'heure sur aucun site, en tout cas pas l'heure française*


Si il est de mauvaise humeur, toi tu es de mauvaise fois 

@+
iota


----------



## baiona (10 Janvier 2006)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> ca doit vraiment te couter trés cher de marquer l'heure...
> 
> 
> c'est à 18h maintenant que je le sais!




c'est pour ca que le store marche pas ???


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

nlex a dit:
			
		

> dit dont t'es de super humeur, et serviable en plus&#8230;
> 
> Je vois pas l'heure sur aucun site, en tout cas pas l'heure française
> 
> ...


Allons allons les enfants, pas d'animosité... C'est jour de fête! Allez on s'embrasse tous et on chante tout nus en rond autour du feu...
Et pour la défense de Grognon, c'est vrai qu'on a déjà donné l'heure de la Keynote une bonne vingtaine de fois dans la dernière demi heure sur ce même fil...


----------



## nlex (10 Janvier 2006)

manolo81 a dit:
			
		

> Allons allons les enfants, pas d'animosité... C'est jour de fête! Allez on s'embrasse tous et on chante tout nus en rond autour du feu...
> Et pour la défense de Grognon, c'est vrai qu'on a déjà donné l'heure de la Keynote une bonne vingtaine de fois dans la dernière demi heure sur ce même fil...



&#8230; ah oui tient j'avais meme pas vu que y avait plusieurs pages de réactions&#8230; sur un événement qui n'en pas encore eu lieu :rateau:


----------



## Roro62 (10 Janvier 2006)

Mac4ever à crashé grave ... page blanche pour moi... et la keynote n'a meme pas démarré..

J'ai bien fait de m'inscrire au sms macG:mouais:


----------



## pooky31 (10 Janvier 2006)

manolo81 a dit:
			
		

> Allons allons les enfants, pas d'animosité... C'est jour de fête! Allez on s'embrasse tous et on chante tout nus en rond autour du feu...
> Et pour la défense de Grognon, c'est vrai qu'on a déjà donné l'heure de la Keynote une bonne vingtaine de fois dans la dernière demi heure sur ce même fil...



Bon apparement tous les sites macs proposent un suivi du keynote, macgeneration bien sur (les meilleurs), macbidouille, macadsl,...
Si avec tout ça il n'y en a pas un qui marche je craque.
Vous vous imaginez si on doit attendre la réouverture des stores !


----------



## appleman (10 Janvier 2006)

manolo81 a dit:
			
		

> Allons allons les enfants, pas d'animosité... C'est jour de fête! Allez on s'embrasse tous et on chante tout nus en rond autour du feu...
> Et pour la défense de Grognon, c'est vrai qu'on a déjà donné l'heure de la Keynote une bonne vingtaine de fois dans la dernière demi heure sur ce même fil...



que vous ayez donné l'heure, soit... c'est vrai!
 mais si ca vous embetes de reprendre un peu de votre temps pour le redire encore une fois à ceux qui viennent d'arriver et qui n'ont pas envie de se lire les 18 pages de ce fil pour trouver l'heure du keynote, alors economisez-le et ne l'utilisez pas pour écrire que c'est déja marqué.
tant qu'a poster, autant répondre à la question et ne pas etre désagréable, d'autant que comme tu le signales c'est jour de fete alors HAVE FUN!
:love:


----------



## tyler_d (10 Janvier 2006)

tant qu'on est dans le flood, je peux poser une question con ? 

où est passé mini me ? le roi de la rumeur sur macgé ?????

merci


----------



## Gwen (10 Janvier 2006)

Roro62 a dit:
			
		

> Mac4ever à crashé grave ... page blanche pour moi... :


En effet, pour moi aussi.

peut être est ce du a l'augmentation de bande passant qu'ils comptaient mettre en place?


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

ouuu quel suspens, c'est la premièr e fois que je peux suivre la keynote derière mon G5 ..... Demain ce sera koi ? 

Enfin je ne crois vraiment pas au newton ... Mais ne vous en priver aps je serais heureux de m'etre trompé .... Un accord avec Samsung pour le Blue Ray ?


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

Pas de problème avec Mac4Ever de mon coté...

@+
iota


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

Cher moi marche pas Mac4ever... Pas grave il y a mac g


----------



## mog (10 Janvier 2006)

Mac4ever idisponible, idem pour MacPlus. C'est la folie, alors que la Keynote n'a pas commencé !!


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

pour info, voici différents serveurs ou vous pourrez suivre la keynote en direct...

mac4ever

macadsl

macgeneration

macbidouille

comme il est marqué en haut de certaines de ces pages, inutile de rafrachir toute les 15 secondes!! 
les annonces ne vont pas s'envolées, et cela peut éviter d'exploser les serveurs!! 

pour finir, la keynote débute normalement à 18h00, heure française (et belge aussi   )

le service .mac est toujours en "maintenance" et les apples stores sont fermés!

bon keynote à tous


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> que vous ayez donné l'heure, soit... c'est vrai!
> mais si ca vous embetes de reprendre un peu de votre temps pour le redire encore une fois à ceux qui viennent d'arriver et qui n'ont pas envie de se lire les 18 pages de ce fil pour trouver l'heure du keynote, alors economisez-le et ne l'utilisez pas pour écrire que c'est déja marqué.
> tant qu'a poster, autant répondre à la question et ne pas etre désagréable, d'autant que comme tu le signales c'est jour de fete alors HAVE FUN!
> :love:



Ca y est, maintenant c'est moi qui vais passer pour le grincheux... Bien fait pour ma gueule, tiens, j'ferais mieux de me la fermer...


----------



## Piewhy (10 Janvier 2006)

Apple insider annonce des Mac book et de nouveau iMac sauce intel


----------



## appleman (10 Janvier 2006)

Roro62 a dit:
			
		

> Mac4ever à crashé grave ... page blanche pour moi... et la keynote n'a meme pas démarré..
> 
> J'ai bien fait de m'inscrire au sms macG:mouais:



je sais qu'en général MacG et Macbidouille tiennent le coup


----------



## serj (10 Janvier 2006)

les stores on line us et francais sont fermés ...


----------



## appleman (10 Janvier 2006)

manolo81 a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, maintenant c'est moi qui vais passer pour le grincheux... Bien fait pour ma gueule, tiens, j'ferais mieux de me la fermer...



mais non mais non, te vesssque pas! c'est kisco qui était un peu ... grincheux dans ses réponses...on a bien compris que tu te faisais l'avocat du diable!


----------



## Roro62 (10 Janvier 2006)

manolo81 et appleman sont love en fait !lol


----------



## Paski.pne (10 Janvier 2006)

bBulletin a dit:
			
		

> *tilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 141 (52 membre(s) et 89 invité(s))*
> Paski.pne, agalujie, appleman, baiona, baotista, bonnetm, BooBoo, denousse, Eladamrhi, ffabrice, foxy38, FXF, Gimli510, gwen, HImac in touch, ivanlefou, Jacou, jean-loup, jeanba3000, jojoleretour, kaviar, Kid_Paddle, lolo64, manolo81, matibookG4, Nebuchad34, neomotus, nikoxx, nlex, Nouvoul, nova, olympus, papel, philia, PieWhy, PinkTurtle, pooky31, Pradignac, R3D2, Roro62, silverkingz design, stephb, Tokee, tornade13, Totolo, touna, tyler_d, valoriel, xtfr, Yakamya, Yanne, Zongo


Vous avez tous prévu du lexomyl© pour supporter la déception ?


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

lol apple devrai en livrer gratos 

non ce ne sera pas necesaire


----------



## Roro62 (10 Janvier 2006)

la déception ce sera un nombre de nouveautés moindres... mai le vrai bohneur c'est ki vont nous trouer le c..... avec les news


----------



## FXF (10 Janvier 2006)

J'ai le clic de souris qui me démange, la carte bleue qui chauffe, la connexion qui surchauffe , l'achat compulsif me guête et mon horloge m'obsède de son Tic-Mac   Tic-Mac   Tic-Mac !!!!!



Dites docteur c'est grave ?????





(Et pourtant je suis encore PCiste !!!)


----------



## Roro62 (10 Janvier 2006)

FXF a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le clic de souris qui me démange, la carte bleue qui chauffe, la connexion qui surchauffe , l'achat compulsif me guête et mon horloge m'obsède de son Tic-Mac   Tic-Mac   Tic-Mac !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ca fait plezir des message kom ca!


----------



## appleman (10 Janvier 2006)

Roro62 a dit:
			
		

> manolo81 et appleman sont love en fait !lol



tu comprends vite mais il faut t'expliquer longtemps!


----------



## Roro62 (10 Janvier 2006)

mac4ever est de retour... tt va bien


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

FXF a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le clic de souris qui me démange, la carte bleue qui chauffe, la connexion qui surchauffe , l'achat compulsif me guête et mon horloge m'obsède de son Tic-Mac   Tic-Mac   Tic-Mac !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


j'ai recharger ma souri histoire de ne pas tomber en panne pendant la keynote 

VIVE LES SWITCHERS !!!


----------



## Roro62 (10 Janvier 2006)

lol je suis aller chercher des piles aussi cet apres midi! truc de ouf... on est vraiment des taches... lol


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

Bon... les journalistes commencent à rentrer dans la salle...
Ca va bientot commencer


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

j'ai le palpitant a 140


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Rien. Je m'étais promis de nme désintoxiquer des keynotes, encore raté ce soir...


----------



## nagonags (10 Janvier 2006)

vite vite vite !!! j'en peux plus d'attendre....


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

quel venar Steve Jobs il sait déjà tous ce qui va sortir


----------



## kertruc (10 Janvier 2006)

On a vraiment l'air con....

C'est grave docteur ? /D


----------



## nagonags (10 Janvier 2006)

on est des tâches à s'éxiter comme ça... tout ça pour 3 annonces, si ça se trouve nulles...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Yakamya a dit:
			
		

> quel venar Steve Jobs il sait déjà tous ce qui va sortir



Bah, en 85 il avait pas prévu que c'était lui qui allait sortir...


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

La vache 219 membres sur une meme fil c'est rare!!!!!!!! Steve ne nous deçoit pas


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

c'est le mac, il n'y a pas de virus sur mac puisque c'est un virus ! 

Au fait le RSS s'actualise aussi automatiquement ?


----------



## Roro62 (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est officiellement parti... bonne keynote à tous... on croie les doigtsi


----------



## Flexo (10 Janvier 2006)

Bon je vais rester un peu plus tard au boulot, moi...
J'ai... comment dire... des trucs à finir. C'est de la veille techno, même!
hum... OK! OK!  Je suis un apple addict!


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Bah, en 85 il avait pas prévu que c'était lui qui allait sortir...



tu suit depuis 85 ????

COment c'etais a l'epoque ?


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

On peut suivre aussi la Keynote ici : http://macworld.vnunet.fr/keynote.html
Ça va commencer !!


----------



## Paski.pne (10 Janvier 2006)

*ALLEZ STEVE JOBS !!!*






*ALLEZ STEVE JOBS !!!*






*ALLEZZZZZ !!!*


----------



## foxy38 (10 Janvier 2006)

A part ici il n'y a aucun site officiel ou l'on peut suivre le key ?


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

pour info, voici les différents serveurs ou vous pourrez suivre la keynote en direct...

mac4ever

macadsl

macgeneration

macbidouille

comme il est marqué en haut de certaines de ces pages, inutile de rafrachir toute les 15 secondes!! 
les annonces ne vont pas s'envolées, et cela peut éviter d'exploser les serveurs!! 

pour finir, la keynote débute normalement à 18h00, heure française (et belge aussi   )

le service .mac est toujours en "maintenance" et les apples stores sont fermés!

bon keynote à tous


----------



## appleman (10 Janvier 2006)

macbidouille craque!


----------



## nagonags (10 Janvier 2006)

foxy38 a dit:
			
		

> A part ici il n'y a aucun site officiel ou l'on peut suivre le key ?



après il y aura le steaming sur le site d'apple.... vite vite vite !!!


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

Cette keynote ils ont mis des dispositif comme le brouilleurs de  GSM, pas de wifi?


----------



## illicoo (10 Janvier 2006)

je viens d'arriver...
y a-t-il une possibilité de le suivre en image ?

Merci


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

FXF a dit:
			
		

> Perso je suis encore PCiste (ouhhhhhhhhhh) et je trépigne dérrière mon futur exPC pour savoir quel sera mon futur MAC.
> 
> pourquoi pas un nouveau Minitel (bof pour le nom !!) avec un nouveau design genre norne airport extrem avec juste une petite fente sur le devant et un petit dock dériière pour mon futur iPod .....
> 
> Wait and See




Jadore ce nom le minitel , je crois que cet objet va faire fureur plus tard


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

Pascal Cagni, le plus haut responsable d'Apple Europe, est sur scène. Il indique que ce dernier trimestre a été très bon pour Apple en Europe.

Selon Monsieur Cagni, 100 millions de chansons ont été vendues sur l'iTunes Music Store européen. Un nouvel AppleStore physique sera ouvert à Brent Cross, dans Londres ainsi qu'à... Rome !


----------



## Flexo (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est dingue, la tension est presque palpable sur ce thread.
Surtout après des messages comme celui de Paski!


----------



## sylko (10 Janvier 2006)

Groupe Gorillaz en live


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

macG rame un peu  la , euh  ils ont mis des protections pour cette keynote?


----------



## pooky31 (10 Janvier 2006)

La salle se remplit avec en fond la musique de Gorillaz.


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

Apple demande aux personnes présentent d'éteindre leur téléphone portable...
Pas certain qu'on puisse sivre la keynote...


----------



## pooky31 (10 Janvier 2006)

Il est demandé d'éteindre son téléphone aux spectateurs. 9a s'annonce mal


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

non pas cette deceptions ???????
Un tel satelite ?
MacG tient bon !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

ça serait dommage.... mon avis sur la société en prendrait un coup (s'ils empèchent de suivre le keynote  )


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

Et comment fait macG pour savoir si il y'a des annonces de Steve( c'est sur qu'il y'an as mais de quoi elles parlent on ne sais pas), puis apres nous les envoies pour les sms?


----------



## pooky31 (10 Janvier 2006)

D'parès appleinsider ce sont les imacs intel qui vont être présenté


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Et ceux qui ont pris l'opérations SMS ils sont verts


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

t'as l'air de le soutenir toi le SMS


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

La salle s'est remplie en quelques instants, les malchanceux sont refoulés à l'entrée !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Et ceux qui ont pris l'opérations SMS ils sont verts



Mac gé va devoir multiplier les ipods cadeau pour se faire pardonner...


----------



## FXF (10 Janvier 2006)

si je peux pas voir le keynote demain on verra dans le journal : "vague de suicide partout dans le monde, on a en efet retrouver des centaines de personnes mortes avec une grosse pomme croquée dessinée sur le front"


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Et ceux qui ont pris l'opérations SMS ils sont verts



Non il y'a toujours le concours :love:


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Et ceux qui ont pris l'opérations SMS ils sont verts


on en reparlera quand j'aurais gagné le nano


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

Steve est sur scene... c'est parti !


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

il n'y a pas des canages ?


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

Youhouh


----------



## gabyu (10 Janvier 2006)

"9:08 am	Retail Update."


steve jobs est entré.
en gros, mise à jour des magasins ? ...


----------



## LeProf (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir je rentre du boulot 

Que pasa Macge rameeee !! Vous avez vu le nombre de connecté   

Va-t-on battre le record ??


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

sauvés wifi inside


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

1 - Il y a bien du WiFi dans la salle, mais il est pris d'assaut. (Forcément...). Espérons qu'Apple en met pas de brouilleurs pour portables ! (A priorio non, mais bon...)

2 - 135 boutique Apple dans le monde, 26 millions de visiteurs durabnt le dernier trimestre.


----------



## gabyu (10 Janvier 2006)

"best music players in the world"


----------



## FXF (10 Janvier 2006)

Le dollard remonte !!
Coïncidence ou pas ?????...........



Steve Jobs, sauveur de l'Amérique !!!


----------



## foxy38 (10 Janvier 2006)

On se croirai au denoumant d'un roman policier le suspens est a don comble.


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

Yakamya a dit:
			
		

> sauvés wifi inside



Nos sms sont sauvés


----------



## benout (10 Janvier 2006)

gabyu a dit:
			
		

> "9:08 am	Retail Update."
> 
> 
> steve jobs est entré.
> en gros, mise à jour des magasins ? ...



Update veut plutôt dire "faire le point" dans ce cas la

Ben


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

"Steve Jobs monte sur scène en renversant son café."
hihi


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

trop fort ce mec


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

Je vois que il y'en a qui font du copier coller depuis mac4.... lol


----------



## Paski.pne (10 Janvier 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> "Steve Jobs monte sur scène en renversant son café."
> hihi


Il est obligé de changer de pull !!!  

C'est la CATA !!!!! PLUS RIEN NE VA CHEZ APPLE !!! :affraid:


----------



## FXF (10 Janvier 2006)

83% de part de marché sur les baladeurs numériques !!!

Et ils iront critiqués les méthodes de crosoft après !!!!

lol


----------



## mog (10 Janvier 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que il y'en a qui font du copier coller depuis mac4.... lol


  
C'est pas ce que TU faisais pendant la dernière Keynote ??? :rateau:


----------



## pooky31 (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est combien le record d'utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle ?


----------



## Paski.pne (10 Janvier 2006)

Bon, pour le moment rien de transcendant, comme prévu  

"On est les meilleurs", "on gagne plein de sous-sous", "blablabla"


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

FXF a dit:
			
		

> 83% de part de marché sur les baladeurs numériques !!!
> 
> Et ils iront critiqués les méthodes de crosoft après !!!!
> 
> lol




Contrairement a m$ rien ne t'oblige a acheter un ipod


----------



## bebert (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est la valse des millions et des milliards...


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que il y'en a qui font du copier coller depuis mac4.... lol


Comme ma source n'est pas mac4, tu viens de prouver qu'ils c/c depuis ma source


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

"Un nouveau produit est annoncé par Apple : il s'agit d'une télécommande avec récepteur FM à brancher sur le Dock Connector. 49 $ disponible aujourdhui."

Plus une nouvelle pub pour l'iPod


----------



## pooky31 (10 Janvier 2006)

Nouvel accessoire : une télécommande avec un tuner FM. Ce n'est pas intégré à l'iPod. 49$. On voit les réglages directement sur l'écran. Compatibles avec tous les iPod.

Ou ça va me plaire ce truc !


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

+1,50 les actions apple vive dashbord


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

Nouvel accessoire : une télécommande avec un tuner FM. Ce n'est pas intégré à l'iPod. 49$. On voit les réglages directement sur l'écran. Compatibles avec tous les iPod.

grilled et toasted


----------



## Caddie Rider (10 Janvier 2006)

En tout cas, ca tient tjs autant de monde en haleine ce truc  MOUAHAHAHAAH 

allez Steve un chtit écran plasma apple tout blanc ca serait classe


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

mac 4ever n'on t pas quelques minutes d'avance ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Nouvel accessoire : une télécommande avec un tuner FM. Ce n'est pas intégré à l'iPod. 49$. On voit les réglages directement sur l'écran. Compatibles avec tous les iPod.
> 
> grilled et toasted



Ha bon ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir tout le monde. 

Bon alors, à votre avis, les Mactel, ce sera "one more thing" ou "another day, sorry".


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

A partir de maintenant, toutes les annonces concernent le Mac 
Pas de nouveau shuffle donc...


----------



## pooky31 (10 Janvier 2006)

Putain c'est fini pour l'ipod maintenant tout concerne le mac !!!! Vive les macintel !


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> grilled et toasted




L"iPod au placard ! On parle du Mac maintenant !!

Là on enchaine sur Aperture -> Adobe, concurrent ^^


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

encore aucun sms reçu!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est Macwordl ou iPodworld ?


----------



## foxy38 (10 Janvier 2006)

J'espere un nouveau ibook pour faire mon entre dans le monde des mac.


----------



## FXF (10 Janvier 2006)

Ca y est on passeau MAC !! 
DU sérieux maintenant !!!


----------



## Paski.pne (10 Janvier 2006)

Elle est à base de processeur Intel, la télécommande ?  


:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

voila enfin les trucs interessants


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> C'est Macwordl ou iPodworld ?


plutôt macworld 

même pas 15 minutes consacrées à l'iPod 

et encore, SJ a aussi parlé d'iTunes...


----------



## mog (10 Janvier 2006)

Grrrr.... Parle d'Aperture. Il pourrait pas le faire pendant une expo Pro???
Au prix du logiciel !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2006)

Minute. Pour l'instant il cause logiciel.


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)




----------



## krigepouh (10 Janvier 2006)

"But its Macworld. Going to spend the rest of the day talking about the Mac."

Le Mac à l'honneur !!!!


----------



## krigepouh (10 Janvier 2006)

"But its Macworld. Going to spend the rest of the day talking about the Mac."

Le Mac à l'honneur !!!!


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Minute. Pour l'instant il cause logiciel.


On veut iLife !!!

Et on l'a !!!!!!
"Maintenant, iLife '06 
sous-titrée : 
"Music Photos Movies Blogs.""


----------



## Caddie Rider (10 Janvier 2006)

Pas de new Shuffle alors... dommage


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

Ca parle de Tiger...
Nouveaux Widgets Apple...

10.4.4 apparement...


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

ils sont tellemnt content sur mac4ever qu'ils parlent du mac qu'ils ont poster deux fois la nouvelle


----------



## nagonags (10 Janvier 2006)

MAC OS X 10,4,4 !!!! hihi


----------



## BooBoo (10 Janvier 2006)

mise à jour X 10.4.4...


----------



## LeProf (10 Janvier 2006)

Bien joué ce prétexte de fil consacré à la kaynote  ... tout ça pour pouvoir flooder à donf  
Chapeau les gars.


<---- Ok je sors  


PS: 'tain me tarde de voir la vidéo


----------



## krigepouh (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est un peu con-con cette télecommande, comme s'il n'avaient pas pu intégrer la radio dans l'iPod avant !! :hein:


----------



## gigile (10 Janvier 2006)

pourquoi pas:
un moteur de recherche apple a la google
..et une encyclopédie sur internet
et...
je sais plus lol


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

iLife '06, c'est parti.
En vente aujourd'hui


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

comment tu suis ca iota ?


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

LeProf a dit:
			
		

> Bien joué ce prétexte de fil consacré à la kaynote  ... tout ça pour pouvoir flooder à donf
> Chapeau les gars.
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as raison


----------



## Caddie Rider (10 Janvier 2006)

Je comprends pas vs les choppez ou les infos avant le peuple 

Hey 600ème message !!! WAOUW !!!


----------



## mog (10 Janvier 2006)

Ahhh! Si 10.4.4 est sorti, il y aura bien un noveau MacIntel !! MAJ pour supporter la nouvelle plateforme. iWeb annoncé !!!
http://macworld.vnunet.fr/keynote.html


----------



## FXF (10 Janvier 2006)

iLife06 !!!!!!


----------



## gigile (10 Janvier 2006)

un mactel a 4ghz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pooky31 (10 Janvier 2006)

Ilife 06


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

MAJ 10,4,4     ca me trou le cul alors ,je l 'avais pas vous venir celle là


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

J'ai rien dans MAJ de logiciels. Quellle lenteur, apple !


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

http://www.macscoop.com/

iLife '06 supporte les blogs...


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

binen praitique exposer pr suivre plusieurs fils


----------



## mog (10 Janvier 2006)

gigile a dit:
			
		

> un mactel a 4ghz!!!!!!!!!!


 :mouais: :sleep:


----------



## krigepouh (10 Janvier 2006)

iLife 06 250 000 photos, 1000 photos pap mois pendant 20 ans !!!


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

En anglais "Now, I'd like to talk about iLife." He's recapping what iLife is. "Today, we're introducing the next revision, iLife '06, and it's a giant release."

"D'abord iPhoto : La nouvelle limite de clichés est de 250 000 photos. 
L'interface est plus fine à la manière d'iTunes 6. 
Édition plein écran héritée d'Aperture. Avec mode de comparaison. 
One-click effects : une palette pour appliquer des effets (noir et blanc, sepia, etc.) 
Possibilité de commander cartes, calendriers, et livres directement depuis iPhoto. Les livres sont annoncés avec une plus grande qualité d'impression. 
Nouvelle caractéristiques : le photocasting. Le podcasting pour les photos."


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien dans MAJ de logiciels. Quellle lenteur, apple !




Moii je telecharge deja les mises a jours


----------



## nagonags (10 Janvier 2006)

ptain j'ai le palpitant à 2000 !!!!


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

vite vite ptite question avant le flux d infos  

iLife06 sera en téléchargement pour ceux qui ont la version 05 où faudra l 'acheter ??


----------



## LeProf (10 Janvier 2006)

Juste une ch'tite question car c'est ma première keynote in LIVE ( quel dépucelage  ) :


Ca dure combien de temps normalement ?


----------



## tedy (10 Janvier 2006)

ça sent la pure macworld ça !!!!!!
j'adore!!!


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> vite vite ptite question avant le flux d infos
> 
> iLife06 sera en téléchargement pour ceux qui ont la version 05 où faudra l 'acheter ??


Payant en principe, comme dh'ab.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (10 Janvier 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Moii je telecharge deja les mises a jours


Lesquelles ? Moi j'ai rien c'est pô juste


----------



## nagonags (10 Janvier 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> vite vite ptite question avant le flux d infos
> 
> iLife06 sera en téléchargement pour ceux qui ont la version 05 où faudra l 'acheter ??




je pense bien qu'il va falloir passer à la caisse !!!!!


----------



## gigile (10 Janvier 2006)

rrraaaaa  c est bon les gars


----------



## mog (10 Janvier 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> vite vite ptite question avant le flux d infos
> 
> iLife06 sera en téléchargement pour ceux qui ont la version 05 où faudra l 'acheter ??



Non, non, il faut passer à la caisse !
Pas philantrope le Steve ! :rateau:


----------



## krigepouh (10 Janvier 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> vite vite ptite question avant le flux d infos
> 
> iLife06 sera en téléchargement pour ceux qui ont la version 05 où faudra l 'acheter ??



Stop le dream  Il faudra l'acheter ! Et moi j'y cours !!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2006)

'tain, il est à fond iPapy ! Il en a des trucs à annoncer !


----------



## IP (10 Janvier 2006)

Comme d'hab...
Les grosses mises à jour doivent être achetées....


----------



## tedy (10 Janvier 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> vite vite ptite question avant le flux d infos
> 
> iLife06 sera en téléchargement pour ceux qui ont la version 05 où faudra l 'acheter ??



Rien n'est gratuit ds ce bas bon il faudra payer


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

au passage, .mac s'enrichit d'un nouveau service grâce au photocasting


----------



## krigepouh (10 Janvier 2006)

Le photocasting met à jour les album mis sur le net automatiquement, à chaque modif ! Possibilité d'avoir un mot de passe ! RSS dispo etc. Bref que du bon !!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

Je veux mon mac intel :/ .


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

ça revient cher ilife


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

Grillés de partout 

Sans rancune


----------



## tedy (10 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, il est à fond iPapy ! Il en a des trucs à annoncer !



iPapy il est en forme grave...
Y va y avoir des surprises vu que l'ipod à pour le moins été expedié en 2 temps 3 mouvements


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

> iPapy s'amuse à éditer ses photos de vacance. C'est un grand déconneur, vous savez!



merci, apple va bien 



> Il réalise une carte d'anniversaire. Maintenant un calendrier. Là il boit une gorgée. Le gars dans le fond se tape une bière. Et vous... Bah... C'est peut-être le moment d'aller faire la petite commission, hein ?


----------



## takamaka (10 Janvier 2006)

pooky31 a dit:
			
		

> Et si on ouvrait les pronostics pour le keynote. Qu'est ce que Steve Jobs va présenter ?
> 
> This includes a "15" Intel Macbook" which ships in February !


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

Ah, les messages vont trop vite


----------



## nagonags (10 Janvier 2006)

le photocasting est vraiment une bonne chose.... suivre les photosbolgs de la famille va être nettement plus facile !!! chouette chouette chouette !


----------



## Georges Abitbol (10 Janvier 2006)

Purée, iLife 06 est pas encore dispo sur eMule...


----------



## tedy (10 Janvier 2006)

c'est du gadget ça....
Moi je veux du concret!!!!!!


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

J'ai reçu un sms de macG :love:


----------



## gigile (10 Janvier 2006)

a propos
est ce que l un de vous a acces a la video ou vous etes tous rives sur les news?
je voudrait bien un lien!


----------



## krigepouh (10 Janvier 2006)

Déjà que iLife O5 rame grave sur mon iMac G4 700/512 Mo, je pense que cette version 06 va le "kill" définitivement  . Je l'installerais sur le PowerBook alors  ou sur le new Mac Mini de tout à l'heure


----------



## foxy38 (10 Janvier 2006)

Pourquoi on a plus rien de nouveau ?


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

On passe à iMovie


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

... on passe à iMovie 



> L'an dernier, iMovie est devenu HD. Les nouveautés de cette année sont :
> Les thèmes animés (à la façon des menus d'iDVD)
> Les effets et transitions en temps réel
> Projets multiples ouverts en même temps
> ...


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

Georges Abitbol a dit:
			
		

> Purée, iLife 06 est pas encore dispo sur eMule...


Roh ... :hein:

Yeah :
"Maintenant iMovie. 
L'an dernier, iMovie est devenu HD. Les nouveautés de cette année sont : 
Les thèmes animés (à la façon des menus d'iDVD) 
Les effets et transitions en temps réel 
Projets multiples ouverts en même temps 
Export iPod 
Fonction de video podcast intégrée 
L'interface a été remaniée pour se rapprocher de celle d'iTunes 6."


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

premier SMS macG reçu... :love:

sont trop mignons :rose:


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

m'en fou d'imovie !!!! pourqoui tan de masacre, je veux le intel !!!!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

Moi je veux du concret !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2006)

nagonags a dit:
			
		

> le photocasting est vraiment une bonne chose.... suivre les photosbolgs de la famille va être nettement plus facile !!! chouette chouette chouette !



J'adore :



> Suit une démonstration (tout paraît fluide sur un Power Mac G5 Quad et sa carte graphique de 256 Mo)



Ben heureusement. Si c'est pas fluide sur le Mac le plus puissant, ça craint pour les autres Mac.


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour toutes cette engouement opur ma question, bien que je sois triste de la réponse


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

Yakamya a dit:
			
		

> m'en fou d'imovie !!!! pourqoui tan de masacre, je veux le intel !!!!!!


Qui te dit que tu l'aura ? =D


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux du concret !!!!!!!!!!!


oui du concret !!!!!!


----------



## krigepouh (10 Janvier 2006)

iMovie 06 = nouveaux thèmes animés, nouveaux outils pour le son et de nouveaux effets sonores, juste une bonne MAJ quoi ; après ce sera iDVD je suppose, puis les Macs !!


----------



## foxy38 (10 Janvier 2006)

Sa sent mauvais pour de noueveau macintel


----------



## damien_t (10 Janvier 2006)

MacRumors: iMovie Demo over.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour toutes cette engouement opur ma question, bien que je sois triste de la réponse



Le plus rentable et économique est d'acheteru un nouveau mac mini qui en sera doté. Pour 400 euros de plus, tu as une machine d'appoint.


----------



## Frodo_The_Hobbit (10 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> J'adore :
> 
> 
> 
> Ben heureusement. Si c'est pas fluide sur le Mac le plus puissant, ça craint pour les autres Mac.



Qui vous dis que c'est un Quad mac et pas un Quad Intel


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

non c'est just fait pour faire monter les actions

+3,43$


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

Frodo_The_Hobbit a dit:
			
		

> Qui vous dis que c'est un Quad mac et pas un Quad Intel


clair !


----------



## Georges Abitbol (10 Janvier 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux du concret !!!!!!!!!!!




A mon avis super éclairé y aura rien d'autre, c'est moi qui vous le dis...


----------



## tedy (10 Janvier 2006)

esperons qu'il nous garde le meilleur pour la fin comme d'hab...


----------



## damien_t (10 Janvier 2006)

MacRumors: 3rd party DVD burners supported. (iDVD)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2006)

Maintenant iDVD.


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

"iDVD 
Les nouveautés : 
Menus en écran large 
Magic iDVD pour créer un DVD à partir de vidéos, de photos en un clic 
Nouveaux thèmes 
Nouveaux diaporamas 
Compatibilité avec les graveurs d'autres fabricants

GarageBand 
Podcast studio intégré : 
Nouveaux effets sonores, 
Effet ducking (pour baisser la voix) 
Utilisation d'iChat pour faire des interviews à distance."


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

Georges Abitbol a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis super éclairé y aura rien d'autre, c'est moi qui vous le dis...


ça va ne te fous pas de nous 
je nveuuuu pas une crise cardiaque


----------



## tyler_d (10 Janvier 2006)

on en est à la moitié de la keynote, il va bien présenter autre chose qu'ilife 06 ! (d'autant qu'il a déja parlé d'aperture...)


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

Garageband... 
Support du podcasting amélioré...


----------



## Luc G (10 Janvier 2006)

À vrai dire, ce qui m'intéressera(it), c'est de savoir s'il se passe des choses autour de iwork


----------



## Frodo_The_Hobbit (10 Janvier 2006)

Je le vous bien a la fin ... tout le monde decu ...
une petite derniere chose je vous presente la machine de test ...
Gros logo intel


----------



## nagonags (10 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant iDVD.



z'en voulez des messages pour flooder !!!!

bon je dis rien je fais pareil....

OK ! je sors !!


----------



## foxy38 (10 Janvier 2006)

Il reste encore  30 minutes ?
On peut encore esperer qu'il va les consacrer au nouveau macintel meme si les chances diminue.


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

Nouveau GarageBand :

- spécialisé dans les PodCasts
- PodCast Studio


Après iDvD : Magic iDVD. (Sans doute avec des thèmes Harry Potter)

- encore plus simple qu'avant (glisser-déposer de séquences ou de photos)
- plus rapide
- de meilleurs diaporamas pour les photos
- les graveurs externes seront supportés (MacBidouille aura du travail en moins, ils vont sans doute devoir fermer )


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

LOL
"Steve enregistre son propre podcast : "Super secret Apple rumors""


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

lol 
" les graveurs externes seront supportés (MacBidouille aura du travail en moins, ils vont sans doute devoir fermer )"


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2006)

iphoto, imovie, idvd, garage band et?  et? et?


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

oui sort lol


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2006)

Le blog de SVM Mac est complètement à la ramasse. Là, ils en sont à la mise à jour 10.4.4.


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> iphoto, imovie, idvd, garage band et?  et? et?


iWorks


----------



## canardo (10 Janvier 2006)

Steve enregistre son propre podcast : "Super secret Apple rumors"


----------



## saturnin (10 Janvier 2006)

Au fait les amis ça dure jusqu'à quelle heure??
Parce que pour l'instant bif bof!


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

foxy38 a dit:
			
		

> Il reste encore  30 minutes ?
> On peut encore esperer qu'il va les consacrer au nouveau macintel meme si les chances diminue.




 la keynote va durer 1h30 


Ah enfin idvd suporte d'autres graveur que le superdrive (du travail en moins pourr mavbidouille):rateau:


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le blog de SVM Mac est complètement à la ramasse. Là, ils en sont à la mise à jour 10.4.4.


C'est toi qu'est à la ramasse, c'est eux qui sont le plus en avance


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

faut faire coment pour l'ajouter ? le podcast ???


----------



## bebert (10 Janvier 2006)

Des outils pour faire des podcasts comme les pros ! C'est DocEvil qui va être content !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Mmm... On a beau accumuler les petites nouveautés, au final cet ilife me paraît assez sympa.


----------



## nagonags (10 Janvier 2006)

mais bon pour l'instant y'a que du software... a quand le plus important le HARDWARE ????


----------



## Georges Abitbol (10 Janvier 2006)

L'action Apple a pris 4,7 % en 3 heures !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> iWorks



iZboub. un genre de Photobooth pour les complexés par la taille de leur pénis.


----------



## damien_t (10 Janvier 2006)

MacRumors: New App to share photos, movies, music, blogs, content... iWeb


----------



## CheepnisAroma (10 Janvier 2006)

Georges Abitbol a dit:
			
		

> L'action Apple a pris 4,7 % en 3 heures !!!


Didjou


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Janvier 2006)

iWeb existe !!!


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

on parle d'iWeb... 



> iWeb! Pour partager tout le contenu créé avec iLife. Photos, films, musique, blogs...



par ailleur, un nouveau Jam pack est disponible!!


----------



## krigepouh (10 Janvier 2006)

Great 5 apps in iLife... but something new...


----------



## Markus68 (10 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le blog de SVM Mac est complètement à la ramasse. Là, ils en sont à la mise à jour 10.4.4.



Ptdr ya de l'avance sur MacGe!


----------



## FXF (10 Janvier 2006)

iWeb !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

Sympa !
"Nouveau Jam Pack baptisé World Music

Nouvelle application intégrée à iLife : iWeb"

Cette fois je suis grillé pour iWeb ... j'ai eu un moment d'innatention


----------



## nicogala (10 Janvier 2006)

iWeb! t's all about "making it super easy to use" in iLife, and this continues today. Apple designed templates will offer elegant designs that you can fill out simply and easily. The iLife media browser is present in this application, as predicted. RSS (XML) feeds are automatically generated, depending on the content being published.


----------



## ocouvreur (10 Janvier 2006)

iWeb !


----------



## krigepouh (10 Janvier 2006)

iWeb sympa j'ai acheté RapidWeaver il y a peu...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Janvier 2006)

Une nouvelle appli pour partager ses photos, videos, music, blog etc..


----------



## Markus68 (10 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> on parle d'iWeb...



:love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2006)

... et iWeb !!!!!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (10 Janvier 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> iWeb existe !!!


!!!!!
Vite, ma carte bleue !


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

et je termine iweb!


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

Pour iWeb :
"Modèles Apple 
Navigateur de media iLife 
Publication en un clic sur .mac 
L'interface rappelle fortement celle de Rapidweaver"


----------



## Luc G (10 Janvier 2006)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> iWeb sympa j'ai acheté RapidWeaver il y a peu...



Reste à savoir si les deux font la même chose, ce n'est pas sûr


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2006)

archi grillé :rateau:


----------



## ocouvreur (10 Janvier 2006)

odèles Apple 
Navigateur de media iLife 
Publication en un clic sur .mac 
L'interface rappelle fortement celle de Rapidweaver


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

non ce sera moi Iweb !!!!!


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

iWeb, c'est en fait une application qui vous permet de toute administrer avec une jolie interface. On peut mettre à jour son site où l'on veut, créer des RSS en un clic, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Une nouvelle appli pour partager ses photos, videos, music, blog etc..



Something appenned again in the way to heaven...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Janvier 2006)

Tout bon jusqu'à présent je suis loin d'être déçu! :love:


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

Les contenus sont choisis grâce à un iLife Media Browser. Tous les navigateurs web peuvent consulter la page créée avec iWeb. Steve se lance dans une petit démo........





> AJAX est de la partie, c'est une combinaison de technologies web qui permet de rafraîchir certaines parties d'une page web, comme dans Google Mail ou Google Maps. Ici, AJAX sert dans les diaporamas.


----------



## ocouvreur (10 Janvier 2006)

Gestion du RSS, du podcasting.


----------



## damien_t (10 Janvier 2006)

iweb: slideshow en AJAX aussi


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

je veux mon iweb:bebe:


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2006)

bon ça fait une heure que ipapy cause et toujours pas de hard, ça sent le roussi ...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (10 Janvier 2006)

damien_t a dit:
			
		

> iweb: slideshow en AJAX aussi


AJAX


----------



## foxy38 (10 Janvier 2006)

Il manque quand meme un gros truc de presneter et puis aucun changement sur la gamme des machines c'est bizarre


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Janvier 2006)

Ilife 49$


----------



## Luc G (10 Janvier 2006)

foxy38 a dit:
			
		

> Il manque quand meme un gros truc de presneter et puis aucun changement sur la gamme des machines c'est bizarre




Un peu de patience !


----------



## joubichou (10 Janvier 2006)

boudiou de miladiou quel bordel


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

pas de mac intel :'(


----------



## Markus68 (10 Janvier 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Tout bon jusqu'à présent je suis loin d'être déçu! :love:



Idem )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est quoi AJAX (réponse sérieuse attendue) ?


----------



## damien_t (10 Janvier 2006)

nouveau nom a la mdoe de DHTML + chargement asynchrone (on recharge qu'une partie de la page). Certainement les photos et les legendes dans ce cas la. Certainement avec des petits effets graphiques a la sauce apple.


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

On veut du HARD (ware)


----------



## Caddie Rider (10 Janvier 2006)

Super moi aussi j'ai achete Rapidweaver il y a peu de temps... :S


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Il serait temps qu'ils annoncent la maj du mini G4 en 1,5 et 1,33 ghz


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

iLife '06 pour 49$


----------



## pooky31 (10 Janvier 2006)

Putain toutes les rumeurs de ce site sont vérifiés !

http://krose.typepad.com/kevinrose/2006/01/macworld_2006.html


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

t'as bien fait de mettre la parenthèse ......

non ils vont le sortir le mac intel c'est sur. Steve aime se fire desirer


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi AJAX (réponse sérieuse attendue) ?


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/AJAX


----------



## LeProf (10 Janvier 2006)

Je pense que le hardware va venir pour le bouquet final comme une cerise sur le gateau : 

MACINTEL POWAAAAA !


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2006)

Et bein voilà un début de keynote ma fois assez sympa.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (10 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi AJAX (réponse sérieuse attendue) ?


ben oui


----------



## tedy (10 Janvier 2006)

oui iLife 06 s'annonce fort sympatique


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Je pense que le "gros trus" est sur le point d'arriver... Je le sens...


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Ilife 49$




JE prend


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

Rah, quelle attente, quelle tension !!


----------



## william (10 Janvier 2006)

putain ca part dans tous les sens !!! Macgénération dit kil telecharge déjà 10.4.4 mais je ne le vois nul part ni par la MAJ auto !!! et puis j'ai pas trouver un endroit ou suivre la keynote en direct et en video... y'en a pas ????


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

pas de panique... il reste encore 30 minutes et SJ peut sûrement déborder sans que les organisateurs ne lui en tienne rigueur!! 

par ailleurs, il est normal qu'il s'attarde sur iLife, la suite est mise à jour tout les ans pendant ce salon! et il reste le:

"one more thing" :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

Je veux un 12" intel !


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

It's TRUe ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

pooky31 a dit:
			
		

> Putain toutes les rumeurs de ce site sont vérifiés !
> 
> http://krose.typepad.com/kevinrose/2006/01/macworld_2006.html



oui, c'est vrai, il a l'air bien informe le garcon...


----------



## pooky31 (10 Janvier 2006)

15" intel Macbook - order tomorrow, ships Feb (thinner, dual core)
iPod FM receiver
iWork/Life '06
New remote of some type
Photocasting (iPhoto)
OS X.4.4 w/new widgets

Pour l'instant ce mec à tout juste. http://krose.typepad.com/kevinrose/2006/01/macworld_2006.html


----------



## krigepouh (10 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et bein voilà un début de keynote ma fois assez sympa.


Tu l'as dit !!!


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

un gas de Apple ?


----------



## damien_t (10 Janvier 2006)

au tour de iWork '06 maintenant


----------



## LeProf (10 Janvier 2006)

fabrice252 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que le "gros trus" est sur le point d'arriver... Je le sens...



Attention, serre les fesses ....ça va faire mal !!   MOUARFFFFFF



<---- Ok je ressors !


----------



## foxy38 (10 Janvier 2006)

La pasage en intel pourrai faire baisser un peu le prix ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

On s'en fout de iWork !


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

De la chance 

-> Je parlais du mec et de ses rumeurs, mais le temps d'écrire le message, il n'a plus aucun sens


----------



## FXF (10 Janvier 2006)

iWork06 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

lol...
iLife c'est 79$

iWork '06 maintenant


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2006)

moi j'ai iLife à 79$ comme info


----------



## ocouvreur (10 Janvier 2006)

Précision : Le prix d'iLife va rester de 79 $, la disponibilité est immédiate. et non 49$ comme annoncé plus haut... on aurait bien aimé !


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

> 19:08. Steve passe à iWork'06.
> 
> 19:07. .mac sera mis à jour. Il a 1 million d'abonnés.


  



> Nouveaux thèmes et templates. Pleins de nouveautés mais... pas de démos !! Incroyable. Steve renvoie vers Apple.com !
> 
> Le logiciel contient toujours Keynote et Pages. C'est juste une mise à jour


:hein:


----------



## tyler_d (10 Janvier 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> On s'en fout de iWork !



c'est clair ! surtout à cette heure ci !!!!


----------



## krigepouh (10 Janvier 2006)

Steve en a marre des démos : "no demo, go check it out on the website. $79, also available today."


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

fabrice252 a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est vrai, il a l'air bien informe le garcon...



Il a pas prevu iwork06 cela dit...


----------



## PinkTurtle (10 Janvier 2006)

Euh... c'est pas 49 $ c'est 79 $ ^^ pour Ilife


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

navigateur de media ilife c'est front row?


----------



## damien_t (10 Janvier 2006)

quelques updates et seulement keynote et pages, Pas de demo.

Le matos maintenant...


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

Hardwareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeuh


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2006)

damien_t a dit:
			
		

> au tour de iWork '06 maintenant



Alors : tableur ou pas tableur ?


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

ocouvreur a dit:
			
		

> Précision : Le prix d'iLife va rester de 79 $, la disponibilité est immédiate. et non 49$ comme annoncé plus haut... on aurait bien aimé !




Sauf si tu es etudiant c'est moins cher


----------



## FXF (10 Janvier 2006)

Hardware !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

On passe au hardware !!!
Un monsieur de chez Intel et sur scene...


----------



## pooky31 (10 Janvier 2006)

Je mets ma main à couper que ce mec à tout juste. Les premiers mactel seront les macbook 15" dualcore... manque plus que le prix. Je parie pour 1999 $...


----------



## ocouvreur (10 Janvier 2006)

iWorks 06 :

Nouveaux thèmes et templates. Pleins de nouveautés mais... pas de démos !! Incroyable. Steve renvoie vers Apple.com !

Le logiciel contient toujours Keynote et Pages. C'est juste une mise à jour.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

ca veut peut-etre dire qu'iwork 06 n'apporte pas grand chose par rapport a iwork05, non???:mouais:


----------



## krigepouh (10 Janvier 2006)

Le lourd arrive...


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2006)

C'était pas 59 dollars l'année passée ?
Bon, vu qu'il y a des trucs en plus, ça va encore.


----------



## takamaka (10 Janvier 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> JE prend



C'est 79 $ US !


----------



## FXF (10 Janvier 2006)

New logooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## pooky31 (10 Janvier 2006)

Mactel !!!!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

Intel Macs : TODAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

Hardware !!!

"Maintenant, les ordinateurs !

Un bunny man d'Intel arrive sur scène.

Il apporte une galette de silicone. "Intel is ready" 
C'est Paul Otellini, le PDG d'Intel.

Steve Jobs : "Apple is ready too"

Apple et Intel sont prêts à lancer les premiers MacIntel"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2006)

Les Mactel débarquent !


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

Passons à Mac OS X :

- grande année pour le Mac
- année du passage à Intel
- explications de la transition [...]
- les cosmonautes en flamme sont partis d'Intel (Ils sont sur la station spatiale, sans doute)

Paul Otellini est sur scène


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

Officiel,
Mac-Intel aujourd'hui !!!!


----------



## LeProf (10 Janvier 2006)

pooky31 a dit:
			
		

> Je mets ma main à couper que ce mec à tout juste. Les premiers mactel seront les macbook 15" dualcore... manque plus que le prix. Je parie pour 1999 $...



Oui c'est bien beau de penser au mactel, moi ce qui m'inquiète c'est le prix.


----------



## ocouvreur (10 Janvier 2006)

Un bunny man d'Intel arrive sur scène.

Il apporte une galette de silicone. "Intel is ready" 
C'est Paul Otellini, le PDG d'Intel.

Steve Jobs : "Apple is ready too"


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

« Intel est prêt, Apple aussi ! »

Apparemment, les ingés de chez Intel ont travaillé dur (certainement sur les cartes mère pour Apple) « Merci les gars ! »


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Apple est pret... Apple est pret...


----------



## tedy (10 Janvier 2006)

oh oui c'est bon tout ça !!!!!!!
du Hardware ....


----------



## krigepouh (10 Janvier 2006)

First Mac with Intel processor today. !!!!
ALLELUIA !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

Year Du Serieu !!!!!


----------



## ocouvreur (10 Janvier 2006)

Apple et Intel sont prêts à lancer les premiers MacIntel
Un peu en avance. 
Aujourd'hui sortent les premiers Macs avec processeurs Intel.

C'est l'iMac qui sera le premier


----------



## LeProf (10 Janvier 2006)

ocouvreur a dit:
			
		

> Un bunny man d'Intel arrive sur scène.
> 
> Il apporte une galette de silicone. "Intel is ready"
> C'est Paul Otellini, le PDG d'Intel.
> ...




Arghllllllllll .... Man au bord de la crise de nerf !! :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

merde un imac :'(


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

iMac intel aujourd'hui !!!!!!


----------



## krigepouh (10 Janvier 2006)

Imac intel !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Le premier mac avec proc intel sera disponible aujourd'hui


----------



## tyler_d (10 Janvier 2006)

putain c'est l'imac !

c'est une blague ?????


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

l'Imac...........


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

"Un peu en avance. 
Aujourd'hui sortent les premiers Macs avec processeurs Intel.

C'est l'iMac qui sera le premier"
CHAMPAGNE !

"C'est l'iMac qui sera le premier à passer au processeur Intel. 
Même taille 
Même design 
Mêmes capacités (iSight, Front Row...) 
Même prix

Quelles différences ? 
Le nouvel iMac est 2 à 3 fois plus rapide que l'ancien. 
La puce est le Core Duo."

Décision bizarre après la dernière màj ...
Quesiotn sérieuse : ça veut dire que des iMacs PowerPC ne seront jamais vendus avec iLife 06 ??


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

Même design :'(


----------



## pooky31 (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est l'imac !


----------



## damien_t (10 Janvier 2006)

imac intel ? (meme specs ?)
suaf: MacRumors: Intel Processor. 2-3x faster than the iMac G5.


----------



## LeProf (10 Janvier 2006)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> oh oui c'est bon tout ça !!!!!!!
> du Hardware ....



Tedy je te verrai bien doubleur de films .....hmmmm ... enfin j'me comprends  


<---- Le gars qui n'en finit plus de sortir ! LOL


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Intel Macs : TODAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY



Noooin, j'voulais pas me suicider ce soir...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2006)

Surprise : l'iMac !


----------



## tedy (10 Janvier 2006)

YES c'est l'iMac le premier !!!!!!
Il m'en fallait un pour mes parents qui ont besoin de faire tourner windaube dessus aussi


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

et l'ibook ????


----------



## Markus68 (10 Janvier 2006)

ocouvreur a dit:
			
		

> Apple et Intel sont prêts à lancer les premiers MacIntel
> Un peu en avance.
> Aujourd'hui sortent les premiers Macs avec processeurs Intel.
> 
> C'est l'iMac qui sera le premier



Rofl et coté portable?


----------



## ocouvreur (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est l'iMac qui sera le premier à passer au processeur Intel. 
Même taille 
Même design 
Mêmes capacités (iSight, Front Row...) 
Même prix

Quelles différences ? 
Le nouvel iMac est 2 à 3 fois plus rapide que l'ancien. 
La puce est le Core Duo.


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

même prix :'(


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

Même caractéristiques, même design et même prix...
Intel Duo Core (Yonah) dedans


----------



## krigepouh (10 Janvier 2006)

Intel Core Duo 2 a 3 fois plus rapide que l'iMac G5 actuel c'est un gag Steve ????????????


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

imac untel - Même taille qu'avant
- Même design
- FrontRaw
- 17" et 20"
- Même prix
2 à 3 fois plus rapide que le modèle précédent


----------



## damien_t (10 Janvier 2006)

Core Duo
chaque coeur est plus rapide qu'un G5


----------



## LeProf (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est l'iMac qui sera le premier à passer au processeur Intel. 
Même taille 
Même design 
Mêmes capacités (iSight, Front Row...) 
Même prix    <------------------------- ORGASMEEEEEEEEEEE !!!


----------



## Nephou (10 Janvier 2006)

ben non


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Janvier 2006)

deux cores, chacun plus rapide que le G5


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Surprise : l'iMac !



Lol de chez lol ! les imac users sont désormais privés de l'excellent G5 ! Aaaarf !


----------



## foxy38 (10 Janvier 2006)

Trop bon un imac je l'atendais depuis longtemps

Au fait vous avez vu le nombre de personne ?


----------



## Flexo (10 Janvier 2006)

"Intel Processor. 2-3x faster than the iMac G5."
J'entends d'ici les possesseurs des (avant-)derniers iMac G5 se jeter par la fenêtre!


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

C nul , moi qui voulait un portable :'(


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

Et ceyux qui ont acheter l'imacG5 sont verts lol


----------



## krigepouh (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est le grand n'importe quoi ou je rêve chaque processeur est plus rapide qu'un G5 !!!!!!!!??????


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2006)

putain les boules j'ai reçu mon imac au boulot hier :mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2006)

Le design ne change pas ouf.
2, 3 x plus rapide que le G5. 
Ca aurait été trop rapide pour moi.


----------



## tedy (10 Janvier 2006)

LeProf a dit:
			
		

> Tedy je te verrai bien doubleur de films .....hmmmm ... enfin j'me comprends



Ba sécoute pourquoi pas j'ai besoin d'argent en ce moment dc pourquoi pas faire du doublage


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2006)

Vous croyez qu'en France ils baisseront le prix du modèle 20" pour le ramener au niveau du prix US ?


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

il n'y a pas si longtemsp on pouvait lire que le mac G5 etait 2 ou 4 fois plus puissant qu'un intel 

La revelation !???


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Janvier 2006)

les appli pros seront en Universal Binaries en mars
Sinon tout ce qui est fourni avec l'iMac Duo Core est en universal binary (donc iLife 06)


----------



## Frodo_The_Hobbit (10 Janvier 2006)

MDR j'avais raisons !!! les demos ont été réalisé sur processeur INTEL !!


----------



## ikenavo (10 Janvier 2006)

PAS TRES COOL , Mis a niveau en Octobre , LIKE a suicide !!!!:mouais:


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

- iPapy nous montre des benchs. Il serait 2 à 3 fois plus rapide que l'ancien. Il faut dire, c'est un peu comme un bi-processeur maintenant ;-)
- 10.4.4 natif Intel
- Tous les logiciels inclus sont Intel natifs (ou bi-CPU)
- iLife 06 et iWork 06 sont tous en Universal Binaries


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

pu***** les intel sont plus puissantes que le G5 alors on nous aurait menti?



- iPapy nous montre des benchs. Il serait 2 à 3 fois plus rapide que l'ancien. Il faut dire, c'est un peu comme un bi-processeur maintenant ;-)
- 10.4.4 natif Intel
- Tous les logiciels inclus sont Intel natifs (ou bi-CPU)
- iLife 06 et iWork 06 sont tous en Universal Binaries


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

je suis franchement decu mais franchement decu


----------



## IP (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est bientôt l'heure du One more thing 
un petit Macbook ? :rateau:


----------



## krigepouh (10 Janvier 2006)

Flexo a dit:
			
		

> "Intel Processor. 2-3x faster than the iMac G5."
> J'entends d'ici les possesseurs des (avant-)derniers iMac G5 se jeter par la fenêtre!



  
Les Macs users qui ont achetés des PM G5 ils font aussi pipi dans leur culotte  !
 
C'est de la folie  
Quel coup de bambou mazette !!


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

Et ma quesiton vous avez répondu ?
J'ai pas vu.
Ça veut dire qu'aujourd'hui, on ne peut plus acheter d'iMac G5 PowerPC neuf et avec iLife 06 ?


----------



## yannof (10 Janvier 2006)

benzut, moi qui devait en acheter une dizaine (d'iMac G5). j'ai interet a me depecher, j'ai pas envie d'essuyer les platres au boulots.


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

- Quark a une beta en UB.
- Démo de Office sous émulation Rosetta : *bilan, rapide!*
- Tous les softs "Pros" seront en UniversalBinaries (IB) en Mars.
- Si on a la dernière version, on pourra mettre à jour pour 49$ si on le veut sur CD.


----------



## Luc G (10 Janvier 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Et ceyux qui ont acheter l'imacG5 sont verts lol



Avec la nouvelle version d'ilife/iphoto, ils pourront changer de couleur : tout est prévu chez apple.


----------



## foxy38 (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est quand les prochainnes presentations pour avoir un portable intel ?


----------



## tedy (10 Janvier 2006)

En même temps c'est un peu les boules pour tout le monde...
Pas de portables....


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Et ma quesiton vous avez répondu ?
> J'ai pas vu.
> Ça veut dire qu'aujourd'hui, on ne peut plus acheter d'iMac G5 PowerPC neuf et avec iLife 06 ?


ba il y a 2h tu pouvais en acheter un mais avec ilife 5


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Janvier 2006)

Vous avez vu la nouvelle page d'accueil .Mac ??? 
Je la trouve super sympa   .


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

on dirait que m$ a peutr pour son avenir puisqu'il s'est empresser de faire office et msn


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le design ne change pas ouf.
> 2, 3 x plus rapide que le G5.
> Ca aurait été trop rapide pour moi.




il faudrait peut etre comparé ce qui est comparable :l'imac  intel plus rapide que l'imac G5 .
il faudrait le comparer au G5 dual core 2GHz du power mac...


----------



## FXF (10 Janvier 2006)

C'st décidé, je switch et mon mac sera un iMac G5 oups Yonah 20" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

zeng !!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (10 Janvier 2006)

Action Apple + 7,15 %


----------



## ikenavo (10 Janvier 2006)

A voir  si on peux faire booter Zindoze pour jouer !!! les pcistes irons ce coucher avec leurs machines !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le design ne change pas ouf.
> 2, 3 x plus rapide que le G5.
> Ca aurait été trop rapide pour moi.



En tout cas ca devrait permettre de faire marcher aperture    

ok, je sors...


----------



## gigile (10 Janvier 2006)

SveDec, pas de souci, si tu veux je te fait un prix sur l imac 20" tout neuf que j ai a la maison!
0671995916
;-)


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Avec la nouvelle version d'ilife/iphoto, ils pourront changer de couleur : tout est prévu chez apple.



Heureusement.
2-3 x plus rapide, ça doit bien être équivalent à un quad ?


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

et microsoft en legère baisse


----------



## Markus68 (10 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> il faudrait peut etre comparé ce qui est comparable :l'imac  intel plus rapide que l'imac G5 .
> il faudrait le comparer au G5 dual core 2GHz du power mac...



C'est kler


----------



## krigepouh (10 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vu la nouvelle page d'accueil .Mac ???
> Je la trouve super sympa   .


Sympa en effet, j'aurais bien apprécié, une montée en puissance des serveurs .Mac justement


----------



## nagonags (10 Janvier 2006)

FXF a dit:
			
		

> C'st décidé, je switch et mon mac sera un iMac G5 oups Yonah 20" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> zeng !!



moi aussi moi aussi.... mais avec quels sous.... arrggrrgrrggrgrrggrrr


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> il faudrait peut etre comparé ce qui est comparable :l'imac  intel plus rapide que l'imac G5 .
> il faudrait le comparer au G5 dual core 2GHz du power mac...



on compare un iMac G5 avec le nouveau ... résultat mon iMac G5 reçu hier est 2 à trois fois plus lent que le nouveau ... les méga boules :mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

gigile a dit:
			
		

> SveDec, pas de souci, si tu veux je te fait un prix sur l imac 20" tout neuf que j ai a la maison!
> 0671995916
> ;-)


Avec iLife 06 ? ^^
Puis en fait, ça sert à rien, les Intel peuvent faire tourner les applis PowerPC avec Rosetta, non ?
Ou alors je me plante totalement ^^


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2006)

One more thing : l'iPhone ?


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

Tout les macs passent sous Intel cette année !!!!


----------



## saturnin (10 Janvier 2006)

Apple laisse tomber le mac mini on dirait!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

On me la fait pas à moi. Ce sera un bipro G5 acheté juste avant l'extinction définitive.


----------



## Luc G (10 Janvier 2006)

ikenavo a dit:
			
		

> A voir  si on peux faire booter Zindoze pour jouer !!! les pcistes irons ce coucher avec leurs machines !




Moi ce qui m'embête, c'est que je ne pourrai plus faire tourner Hypercard, ah, toute ma jeunesse  

À moins que quelqu'un fasse tourner classic, mais j'ai du mal à y croire.

Et je connais des gamins qui vont chouiner : pelin de trucs ludoéducatifs et de petits jeux ne sont pas sous OSX.

Bof, c'est la vie, faut pas s'affoler non plus.


----------



## damien_t (10 Janvier 2006)

ouhou, on y est :"One. More. Thing"


----------



## ocouvreur (10 Janvier 2006)

powerbook !


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

OMT : new powerbook


----------



## LeProf (10 Janvier 2006)

One more thing... 
Le PowerBook


----------



## krigepouh (10 Janvier 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> on compare un iMac G5 avec le nouveau ... résultat mon iMac G5 reçu hier est 2 à trois fois plus lent que le nouveau ... les méga boules :mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:


Condoléances... c'est la dure loi de l'informatique. Il te reste Tribumac


----------



## Markus68 (10 Janvier 2006)

Mé euhhh et les iBOOOOkkkkk


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

Et ben voilà 

Edit : quoi ? toute application faite pour un OS < X ne tourne plus avec Intel ????


----------



## chupastar (10 Janvier 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> on compare un iMac G5 avec le nouveau ... résultat mon iMac G5 reçu hier est 2 à trois fois plus lent que le nouveau ... les méga boules :mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:





 Tu as une semaine pour le renvoyer non? Si j'étais toi je le ferais dès demain!


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

- Nouvelle publicité pour le Mac. Dingue ! On n'avais jamais vu ça depuis le début des iPod ;-p
Le thème : « Les CPU Intel se sont embêtés des années dans des PC... Maintenant ils vont s'amuser dans du Mac ! Il est libre ! »
- Tous les produits (les Mac) vont migrer sur Intel d'ici fin 2006.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2006)

Vous en vouliez du portable, en voilà : Powerbook !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

> Démonstration de Photoshop sous Rosetta. Steve Jobs reconnaît que l'application n'est pas assez rapide pour un pro mais suffira à l'amateur.



Bein voilà :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (10 Janvier 2006)

nouveaux powerbook ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

G5 dans les powerbooks


----------



## damien_t (10 Janvier 2006)

plus de power book mais le 

macbook pro


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Janvier 2006)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Sympa en effet, j'aurais bien apprécié, une montée en puissance des serveurs .Mac justement



L'accès à l'iDisk est plus facile conviviale ... mais ça rame toujours autant dommage.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Janvier 2006)

MacBook Pro
Toujours en Intel Duo Core !


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

Ah non...
En fait c'est bien les MacBook Pro...
Plus fins...
Duo Core
4 à 5 fois plus rapides que les powerbook actuels.
iSight Built-in


----------



## IP (10 Janvier 2006)

Bingo  
J'ai gagné !
Un powerbook :rateau: 

20 ans de Keynote


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

year !!!!


----------



## tedy (10 Janvier 2006)

Putain il nous la fait façon ascenceur émotionnel !!!!!
Super déçu puis super content....
Je le crois pas !!!!!


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (10 Janvier 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> on compare un iMac G5 avec le nouveau ... résultat mon iMac G5 reçu hier est 2 à trois fois plus lent que le nouveau ... les méga boules :mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:



Paniques pas, tous nos PB vont maintenant prendre la claque de leur vie  

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## pim (10 Janvier 2006)

New PB !!???


----------



## Nephou (10 Janvier 2006)

« We've been trying to shoehorn a G5 into a powerbook.  We've tried everyting.  We've consulted every [slide of the pope, huge laughs] ..." Steve's going to explain the enigmatic Performance per Watt metric. »


----------



## ocouvreur (10 Janvier 2006)

Le PowerBook disparait au profit du MacBook Pro


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Janvier 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> on compare un iMac G5 avec le nouveau ... résultat mon iMac G5 reçu hier est 2 à trois fois plus lent que le nouveau ... les méga boules :mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:




apple se fout de la gueule du monde sur ce coup là:
ils auraient pu commencer par les portables ,qui en avaient plus besoin ...


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

Je vend un iMac G5 qui en veux un , pas cher ^^


----------



## damien_t (10 Janvier 2006)

intel duo core
2 procs dans chque MacBook Pro
4-5 fois plus rapide
un poil plus fin que le 17'


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

Ils ont essayé de mettre un G5 : « On a fait tout notre possible, on vous le jure... »


----------



## TyMor (10 Janvier 2006)

Héhé, bingo pour les portables


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Janvier 2006)

iSight intégré,  LCD 15,4"


----------



## Markus68 (10 Janvier 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> G5 dans les powerbooks


Jusqu'ici rien d'anormal...


----------



## ocouvreur (10 Janvier 2006)

One more thing... 
Le PowerBook disparait au profit du MacBook Pro

Tous les MacBook Pro ont un Core Duo. 
Il seront 4 à 5 fois plus puissants que le Power Book G4.


----------



## krigepouh (10 Janvier 2006)

Apple m'a tué...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Janvier 2006)

Démonstration de Photoshop sous Rosetta. Steve Jobs reconnaît que l'application n'est pas assez rapide pour un pro mais suffira à l'amateur.
Démonstration de Safari, plus véloce.

mdr ...
sacré steve...


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

Tjs le même design ?


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (10 Janvier 2006)

4 à 5 fois plus rapide que les anciens PB    

Bon, où je peux acheter un cerveau neuf et dix doigts avec

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

non ils changent le nom ?????
ouinnnnn c'etait le powerbook qui n'avait pas changer depuis le mac portable !


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

:mouais: :hein:

macbook pro...

en tout cas, c'est moche comme nom  :mouais:


----------



## sylko (10 Janvier 2006)

Une pensée pour ceux qui viennent d'acheter leur Mac.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Macbook s'en va en guerre, mironton mironton mirontaine, macbook s'en va en guerre, ne sait quand reviendra, ne sait quand reviendra ...


----------



## Markus68 (10 Janvier 2006)

damien_t a dit:
			
		

> intel duo core
> 2 procs dans chque MacBook Pro
> 4-5 fois plus rapide
> un poil plus fin que le 17'



Question prix je sens que ca va faire mal...


----------



## Paski.pne (10 Janvier 2006)

Grande nouvelle, y'aura pas d'autocollant Intel sur les Mac !


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

"One more thing... 
Le PowerBook disparait au profit du MacBook Pro

Tous les MacBook Pro ont un Core Duo. 
Il seront 4 à 5 fois plus puissants que le Power Book G4.

Design identique au Power Book en plus fin. 
Écran 15,4 pouces, ultra brillant 
iSight intégrée

Steve Jobs fait une démo de vidéoconférence avec Phil Schiller qui se promène dans la salle avec un MacBook Pro."
Quel nom horrible ^^


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

- Infra-Rouge
- Télécommande
-  C'est le portable le plus rapide...
- 15,4"
- iSight intégré
- MacBookPro: la rumeur était juste! C'est la fin des "PowerBook"
- Intel Core Duo
- "Deux processeurs" dans chaque MacBook!
- 4 à 5 fois plus rapide!

Le bloc d'alimentation est quant à lui contenu dans le MacBook. Si on le tire brusquement, il sort du MacBook.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (10 Janvier 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Une pensée pour ceux qui viennent d'acheter leur Mac.


Oui 1 minute de silence


----------



## krigepouh (10 Janvier 2006)

Cà fait quelque chose quand même ce soir, c'est la mort des PowerBook après des années de bon et loyaux services... Adieu et RIP.
Heureusement il n'y a pas de 17" encore, sinon je collapse définitivement.


----------



## damien_t (10 Janvier 2006)

et le prix : 

$1999 1.67 Core Duo; 667 DDR bus, x1600;
 $2499 1.83GHz.

Livraison en Frevier.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Janvier 2006)

ocouvreur a dit:
			
		

> One more thing...
> Le PowerBook disparait au profit du MacBook Pro
> 
> Tous les MacBook Pro ont un Core Duo.
> Il seront 4 à 5 fois plus puissants que le Power Book G4.



et bien çà pour une nouvelle ,C historique:les portables apple se sont appelés power book depuis toujours non?

çà C logique  ,il était temps ...

et dire qu'IBM a un G5 adapté aux portables maintenant...


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

- shipping in February, order today
- 1.67 Duo for $1999, 1.83Ghz Duo $2499


----------



## mog (10 Janvier 2006)

Il fallait s'y attendre pour le changement de nom !
PowerBook, ça ressemble un chouia trop à PowerPC 
Bon dommage, pas de changement de designe... Juste plus fin!


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

je dirai le macbroute


----------



## CheepnisAroma (10 Janvier 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Grande nouvelle, y'aura pas d'autocollant Intel sur les Mac !


Ouf !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Bon, jusque là on nous a encore menti, on disait que l'entrée de gamme serai la première sous mactel...


----------



## Nephou (10 Janvier 2006)

ben&#8230; ça m&#8217;est un peu égal&#8230; mais je comprends mieux pourqoui le bug de la batterie du pb 15" a été résolu aujourd&#8217;hui


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Janvier 2006)

ocouvreur a dit:
			
		

> One more thing...
> Le PowerBook disparait au profit du MacBook Pro
> 
> Tous les MacBook Pro ont un Core Duo.
> Il seront 4 à 5 fois plus puissants que le Power Book G4.



et bien çà pour une nouvelle ,C historique:les portables apple se sont appelés power book depuis toujours non?

çà C logique  ,il était temps ...

et dire qu'IBM a un G5 adapté aux portables maintenant...

ce qui en fait le portable "le plus rapide jamais conçu".

mais les PC auront la meme chose !!!!!
C plus un argument çà !!!!

sympa tout de meme ,on a l'exclu intel non, sur ce core duo?


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

au risque de me répéter, c'est vraiment moche comme nom :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

"Récepteur Apple Remote intégrée pour utiliser Front Row avec le portable fermé.

Nouvelle technologie : Magsafe 
Connecteur magnétique aisément détachable pour l'alimentation.

Entrées/Sorties analogiques et numériques

2 Modèle 1,67 GHz et 1,83 GHz à 1999 $ et 2499 $

disponibles en Février."


----------



## krigepouh (10 Janvier 2006)

Vous aussi vous trouvez que c'est un peu "horrible" MacBook Pro comme nom ?  
Boooaarf on va s'y faire..


----------



## Yakamya (10 Janvier 2006)

non pas depuis tkrs le premier un mac portable


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

Apple porte bien son nom de elistitiste


----------



## damien_t (10 Janvier 2006)

c'est fini.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est fini !
Et les iBook's ???
Et les Macmini's ???
Pas de mise à jour pour eux ???


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

"C'est la fin de la keynote, Steve Jobs félicite son équipe et les gens d'Intel.

C'est l'année des 30 ans d'Apple. Steve Jobs montre une photo de lui et Woz le 1er Avril 1976."


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2006)

c'est du délire cette keynote !!!!


----------



## saturnin (10 Janvier 2006)

La nouvelle version de l'ibook va s'appeler le macbook junior


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Au fait, quel prix les nouveaux imac?

C'est quoi le coup du bloc d'alimentation a l'interieur du mac??


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

alors ceux qui veulent chete le mini ou l'ibbo k un conseil attendez


----------



## saturnin (10 Janvier 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> C'est fini !
> Et les iBook's ???
> Et les Macmini's ???
> Pas de mise à jour pour eux ???



Ca commence à faire long l'attente d'une mise à jour du mac mini.
Sont ils en train d'abandonner ce produit? :hein:


----------



## Markus68 (10 Janvier 2006)

Mais la gamme iBook est finie??? Ok alors on pourra plus avoir un mac portable (MacBook) en dessous de $2000??!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2006)

Je confirme : macbook pro, c'est moche.  

Mais putain, quel Keynote ! Je ne regrette pas d'être venu.


----------



## damien_t (10 Janvier 2006)

c'est clair que MacBook Pro, ils ont un peu abuser sur ce coup la. Genre, on fait un scrabble avec les anciens nom et on les remets dans un autre ordre


----------



## pim (10 Janvier 2006)

Oh maintenant, on pourra continuer de les appeler "PowerBook", tant que c'est pas marqué dessus (comme sur les PowerBooks actuels, et contrairement à l'iBook) !

Peu importe le nom, vu le c½ur !


----------



## Paski.pne (10 Janvier 2006)

QUI VEUT DES BONBONS, CHOCOLAT, GLACES, LEXOMYL©, ANTIDÉPRESSEURS !!!!


----------



## krigepouh (10 Janvier 2006)

Cà ma tellement stressé tout çà que j'ai bouffé tout mon sachet de Chamallows et maintenant je suis malade :rose: :casse:


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

Punaise je leur avais dit de mettre des choses biens , j'essaye d'économiser moi :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein:


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

Punaise je leur avais dit de pas mettre des choses biens , j'essaye d'économiser moi :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein:


----------



## Nephou (10 Janvier 2006)

pour l'alimentation secteur, c'est juste l'embout qui est magnétique : c'est spécial dédicace to François Cunéo ça : on pourra se prendre les pieds dans le cordon d'alim sans faire voler le macbook ni bousiller l'embout


----------



## Markus68 (10 Janvier 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> La nouvelle version de l'ibook va s'appeler le macbook junior



Lol on dirait le nom d'un jouet pour gosse!


----------



## BioSS (10 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> apple se fout de la gueule du monde sur ce coup là:
> ils auraient pu commencer par les portables ,qui en avaient plus besoin ...



Ils font une mise à jour et t'es pas contente ?
Mieux vaut oui que non...

SINON LES MACBOOK SONT ÉQUIPÉ D'UNE X1600 AVEC 256 MO DE MÉMOIRE!


----------



## cyp (10 Janvier 2006)

apple store ouvert !


----------



## FXF (10 Janvier 2006)

Les stores sont réouverts !!!!
A vos cartes, près ......

Partez !!!!!


----------



## Markus68 (10 Janvier 2006)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Ils font une mise à jour et t'es pas contente ?
> Mieux vaut oui que non...
> 
> SINON LES MACBOOK SONT ÉQUIPÉ D'UNE X1600 AVEC 256 MO DE MÉMOIRE!


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

http://a248.e.akamai.net/7/248/8352/614/store.apple.com/Catalog/fr/Images/cp_top_mb_060110_cons.jpg a


----------



## len73 (10 Janvier 2006)

Au risque de le répéter : je suis un peu flagada et déçu...

Reçu mon PowerMac le 28 décembre dernier...

Pensait qu'effectivement la transition se terminerait en 2007. Ben c'est râté...

Je trouve très sincèrement que la politique d'Apple est limite. En fait, les dernières MAJ n'étaient que du pur marketing. Et à ce petit jeu, ils sont très très fort chez Apple.

Je vais peut-être bien me consoler avec un portable cette année tiens...

Allez...je vais me torcher pour oublier ma gigantesque dépense sur une machine déjà obsolète...

Merci Steve...:casse:


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

Que d'émotions.
Bon, demain passage à la Fnac pour un petit iMacintel ^^
Ça dépend de la réponse à la question : les Macintel peuvent-ils faire tourner Classic et toutes les applications développées pour des OS antérieurs au X ?

Sinon ... [URL="http://www.apple.com/fr/]HS [/URL]
-> Ah, en fait ils viennent de se mettre à jour ^^


----------



## foxy38 (10 Janvier 2006)

2149 euros a votre avis il vau mieu prendre un macbook ou un power book ?


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

http://a248.e.akamai.net/7/248/8352/614/store.apple.com/Catalog/fr/Images/cp_top_mb_060110_cons.jpg a 2600 euros


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Janvier 2006)

une chose est sur :les G5 dual core sont plus rapide ,sinon ,la gamme power mac G5 n'a plus de raison d'etre...

donc l'imac intel est moins rapide que le power mac G5 dual 2 GHz...

non?


----------



## pepe2626 (10 Janvier 2006)

j'ai qu'un mot pour qualifier mon humeur  :hein: DEGOUTE:hein: !!!
je m'attendais a voir débarquer un ibook macintel et voila qu'il nous sort un powerbook intel notre soit disant messie, je suis vraiment déçu car j'attendais avec impatience ce modèle pour changer mon ibook 14" en 12" et ainsi en profiter pour enfin avoir de l'intel pour esperer installer dessus un jour du windows du mac et du linux sans aucun encombre !!!.
pour moi c'est l'ideal car jer dois bosser au travail sur du windows et linux et pour mon utilisation personnel du mac .

j'ai les nerfs  , il va falloir attendre encore pendant un long moment!!!!!


----------



## chupastar (10 Janvier 2006)

En tout cas sur le store les powerbook existent toujours, les MacBook Pro (beurk comme nom) son une gamme à part.


----------



## damien_t (10 Janvier 2006)

la page d'apple a ete mise a jour.le design du powerbook, zut, macprobook est globalement inchangé. le vieux powerbook est toujours en vente (pour combien de temps encore ?)


----------



## FredericB (10 Janvier 2006)

len73 a dit:
			
		

> Au risque de le répéter : je suis un peu flagada et déçu...
> 
> Reçu mon PowerMac le 28 décembre dernier...
> 
> ...



C'était à prévoir ... mais bon, ton PM n'est pas ENCORE remplacé 

C'est chaque fois la même chose aprés un keynote.


----------



## damien_t (10 Janvier 2006)

la page du macprobook (nope, moi non plus ca passe pas) est la 

http://www.apple.com/fr/macbookpro/


----------



## pim (10 Janvier 2006)

AppleStore complètement inaccessible.

Sinon leur slogan est pas mal : 

"Que viens faire une puce Intel dans un Mac ?
Beaucoup plus que sous PC"


----------



## CheepnisAroma (10 Janvier 2006)

len73 a dit:
			
		

> Allez...je vais me torcher pour oublier ma gigantesque dépense sur une machine déjà obsolète...
> 
> Merci Steve...:casse:


Je viens de me servir un whisky :casse: Bienvenue au club


----------



## mac-aïoli (10 Janvier 2006)

Y'a le choix dans la carte graphique de l'iMac (X1600 128 ou 256) et le prix de la ram à baissé.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

je souhaiterais faire l'acquistion q'un portable mac et jai attendu ce soir pour prendre un decision..
vu les nouveautés que me conseillez de faire??
les nouveaux mac portables sont plus avanthageux?


----------



## FXF (10 Janvier 2006)

C'était en fait presque logique que ce soit les powerbook ou équivalents qui arrivent les premiers en dual core !! Et oui, parce que les iBook étaient devenus presque aussi rapide, donc, pour des portables pro, ils n'avaient que plus d'équipement mais pas beaucoup plus de puissance


----------



## jphg (10 Janvier 2006)

djayhh a dit:
			
		

> je souhaiterais faire l'acquistion q'un portable mac et jai attendu ce soir pour prendre un decision.Vu les nouveautés que me conseillez de faire??
> les nouveaux mac portables sont plus avanthageux?



t tout fou toi ?!
on prends ! lol

(quoique, p-ê la 2e géné ?)


----------



## florentdesvosges (10 Janvier 2006)

http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

on peut se demander si windows marche sur les macintel... Et comment on fait cohabiter les deux...


----------



## Gwen (10 Janvier 2006)

En tout cas le design des nouvelles boites iLife DotMac et iWork fait un peu cheap je trouve


----------



## tyler_d (10 Janvier 2006)

meme question, du coup j'hésite vraiment entre powermac et powerbook, mais ya quand meme 200 euros de diff... !!!

et puis je ne TROUVE AUCUNE INFO SUR LA DUREE DE LA BATTERIE DU MACBOOK !!!


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

Coté déception , le prix du MacBook Pro ( passerais mieu je pense sans le Pro) 2199 ¤ alors qu aux US c'est 1999 $ je veux bien et encore la parité 1$=1¤ mais la c ets pire que tout c 'est abusé .

J'aime pas la boîte de iLfe06 je préfère celle du 05 avec l'arbre vert , qui a un certain coté Pikminiens    . Vive la pub pour l'Ixus 40 sur la boite  


Sinon coté content 

Je veux un iMac G5 euh..... un iMacintel     le mien est déjà obsolète alors que y a quelques heures il était si robuste :'(

Le MacBook Pro il est trop cher pour moi bien qu'il soit excellent


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> t tout fou toi ?!
> on prends ! lol
> 
> (quoiue, p-ê la 2e géné ?)



quoi?


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

Hihi :
"La langue universelle
La présence du symbole "Universal" sur une application Mac signifie que celle-ci a été conçue pour fonctionner à la fois sur Mac Intel et sur Mac PowerPC. Il suffit de l'installer normalement et elle fonctionnera automatiquement avec des performances optimales pour votre architecture Mac. Et, au risque de nous répéter, si votre Mac est alimenté par la puce Intel Core Duo, ces performances seront littéralement époustouflantes (jusqu'à 4 fois celles d'un Mac PowerPC)."


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Janvier 2006)

Le port Fiwire 800 a disparu sur les Mac BOok Pro !!!


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)




----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

C bien les cartes vidéo du nouvel imac ? J'y connais rien en carte vidéo


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Pour l'instan dans MAJ logiciels j'ai quicktime...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (10 Janvier 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> C'est fini !
> Et les iBook's ???
> Et les Macmini's ???
> Pas de mise à jour pour eux ???



Vlà ce qui arrive quand on écoute trop les rumeurs


----------



## mog (10 Janvier 2006)

Et les futurs PowerMac, ils vont les appeler comment. Si on suit leur logique (remplacer "power" par mac) on aura donc des "MacMac" :sick:


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

XT1600 c bien ca ?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Janvier 2006)

Heu je sais pas ailleurs, mais les iMac sont vachements plus cher qu'avant en Belgique!


----------



## gao (10 Janvier 2006)

à partir de 2699 euros la macbook ro sur le site, 2149 euros sur le store  !!!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (10 Janvier 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> XT1600 c bien ca ?



C'est honnête... Pas le top du top du marché, mais en puissance ça vaut une Radeon 9800 Pro, le support des effets "récents" en plus. 

Bref pour un portable ça passe tout à fait, et pour un portable Apple plus encore, sachant qu'Apple a toujours eu la détestable habitude de mettre des cartes vidéo de chie dans ses laptops 

Par contre, les 256 Mo de VRAM, CA, ça poutre. et pas qu'un peu.


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> C'est honnête... Pas le top du top du marché, mais en puissance ça vaut une Radeon 9800 Pro, le support des effets "récents" en plus.
> 
> Bref pour un portable ça passe tout à fait, et pour un portable Apple plus encore, sachant qu'Apple a toujours eu la détestable habitude de mettre des cartes vidéo de chie dans ses laptops
> 
> Par contre, les 256 Mo de VRAM, CA, ça poutre. et pas qu'un peu.




Merci  . Genre on pourra jouer a Doom 3 sur l'imac ?


----------



## bNg (10 Janvier 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Coté déception , le prix du MacBook Pro ( passerais mieu je pense sans le Pro) 2199 ¤ alors qu aux US c'est 1999 $ je veux bien et encore la parité 1$=1¤ mais la c ets pire que tout c 'est abusé .
> 
> J'aime pas la boîte de iLfe06 je préfère celle du 05 avec l'arbre vert , qui a un certain coté Pikminiens    . Vive la pub pour l'Ixus 40 sur la boite
> 
> ...



et non pas 2199 mais a partir de 2699 euros, steve se gave donc en passant l'atlantique en augmentant le prix de plus de 35 %; possesseur heureux d'un pbook G4 je ne regrette en rien d'avoir acheté un mac, un vrai...


----------



## baiona (10 Janvier 2006)

et beh ho !!!
c'est la premiere fois fois que j'assiste a une kaynote....
et vous m'avez beaucoup stresse pour pas grand chose....
ouais des nouveaux macbook a ....2100 euro trop cool en economisant dans 15 ans je pourrait peut-etre m'en payer un ... d'occas


----------



## flotow (10 Janvier 2006)

Comme sydney, qui de plus rapide en G5 et Intel (prevision sur les PM Intel, ca vaut le coup un PM G5? hein?)
Autrement, MacBookPro, c'est tres moche, ca c'est bien vrai,
j'espere que Apple va garder encore un moment sa gamme PPC, et quid du contrat avec Freescale? (je croyais qu'il avait ete prolongé)
@+
PAm
P.S: je reste convaincu que le G5 est (bien) mieu


----------



## jojoleretour (10 Janvier 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:
			
		

> Comme sydney, qui de plus rapide en G5 et Intel (prevision sur les PM Intel, ca vaut le coup un PM G5? hein?)
> Autrement, MacBookPro, c'est tres moche, ca c'est bien vrai,
> j'espere que Apple va garder encore un moment sa gamme PPC, et quid du contrat avec Freescale? (je croyais qu'il avait ete prolongé)
> @+
> ...



Le G4 est toujours en vente


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Janvier 2006)

Apple va de nouveau se taper une réputation d'ordinateur de Bourgeois, vu les prix :hein:


----------



## TK3 (10 Janvier 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Coté déception , le prix du MacBook Pro ( passerais mieu je pense sans le Pro) 2199 ¤ alors qu aux US c'est 1999 $ je veux bien et encore la parité 1$=1¤ mais la c ets pire que tout c 'est abusé .
> 
> Le MacBook Pro il est trop cher pour moi bien qu'il soit excellent



faut voir que chez nous y'a :
- une jolie taxe sur les produits importés 
- une jolie TVA
- le $ est remonté ces derniers temps 

bref c'est normal vu que les prix sur le store US sont Hors Taxe ( comment ca fait 3677884120 fois que ca a été dit , ah booooon     )

mais c'est vrai qu'ils sont excellents : je vais donc casser la tirelire et surement pour le plus gros  

mon seul regret : Y'A PLUS DE FW800    


sinon :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:    :love: :love: :love: 

allez encore un petit :love:


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2006)

c'est qui le trouduc qui s'est acheté un iMac G5 en se disant qu'il faudrait un bon bout de temps pour que ça évolue? 

c'est yvossssssss  :love:  


rien à fout de cette keynote, encore des stats de marketing pour faire vendre les truks...2-3 fois plus rapide qu'il dit..ça veut dire grosso modo équivalent


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Janvier 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:
			
		

> P.S: je reste convaincu que le G5 est (bien) mieu


Je pense aussi, du moins dans que Rosetta sera utilisé avec certaines applications pour les mactel's.
Sinon, il est là ou pas ce petit autocollant "Intel Inside" ???


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

y a 2 jours je souhaitais faire l'acquisition d'un powerbook 12 pouces.. 
au vu de la sortie du mac machin a l'instant que me conseillez vous de faire au vu prix?? cela vaut il vmt le coup de se saigner le porte monnaie? ou le powerbook a encore quelques jours devant lui?


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2006)

cela dit, un 20" Imac intel à côté d'un G5, ça le ferait pas mal...


----------



## manustyle (10 Janvier 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Apple va de nouveau se taper une réputation d'ordinateur de Bourgeois, vu les prix :hein:



Ca a toujours été le cas


----------



## foxy38 (10 Janvier 2006)

sur le store francais il est afficher a 2199 euros le macbook


----------



## TK3 (10 Janvier 2006)

bon quelqu'un a réussi a avoir les prix des powerb... , Macbook pro ( ca va être dur :rateau: ) parce que le store france c'est pas ca :hein:


----------



## pepe2626 (10 Janvier 2006)

voici *le lien de la rediff de la keynote* vers 23h de notre chere amie steeve qui a sapper toutes les rumers sur l'ibook intel et le mac mini intel!!!

*Citation:*
*Pomcast ce Mardi (vers 23h) - this tuesday (around 2pm) *



_Juste après les annonces, enfin, quelques heures après, en français d'abord et ensuite en anglais. Version française online vers 23h ou minuit si tout va bien._

_In English, a few hours after the announcements, around 3 or 4 pm PT (6 or 7 ET), with connection with our Sponsor __Elgato__, which could be impacted, and possibly others over there in SF._

_Stay tuned..._


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Impossible d'accéder au store Suisse.

J'attendrais un peu...  

Les MacBook Pro sont superbes  

Par contre la màj Quicktime Pro qu'il faut repayer....un scandale....


----------



## Frodo_The_Hobbit (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est 2149 le prix ... Mais bon ca fait quand meme bien mal au cul ... meme si il y a du bon materiel derierre


----------



## foxy38 (10 Janvier 2006)

j'ai reussi acceder a la fiche des prix et je confirme que le macbook commence a 2149


----------



## bNg (10 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> y a plus qu'à surveiller le refurb



carrement d'accord le 12 pouces va surement faire l'objet de rabais et la c le braquage...


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2006)

la mise à jour en 10.4.4 c'est pas dispo?

vivement qu'on puisse mettre XP sur nos macintels  
quel plaisir de retrouver le démineur :love:

Merci Steeeeeeeeeeve


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> y a plus qu'à surveiller le refurb




yep, d'ailleurs, je pensais y mettre ma propre machine...1 mois d'utilisation..je peux tirer 3-4 euros du G5, à ton avis? 

iWeb a l'air pas mal


----------



## CheepnisAroma (10 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> vivement qu'on puisse mettre XP sur nos macintels
> quel plaisir de retrouver le démineur :love:
> 
> Merci Steeeeeeeeeeve


On pourra attendre Windows Vista tranquillou


----------



## SveDec (10 Janvier 2006)

Et évidemment, ces cons à la Fnac vont pas proposer la version de l'iMac avec 256Mo de mémoire vidéo


----------



## Paski.pne (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Par contre la màj Quicktime Pro qu'il faut repayer....un scandale....


T'es sûr de ton coup ??? Tu parles du passage de la 7.0.3 à la 7.0.4 ? :mouais:


----------



## Freelancer (10 Janvier 2006)

Les annonces sont superbes. Le macBook a l'air :love:
Un peu déçu par la mise à jour d'iWork. je resterais sur la '05. Pour iLife, j'attend la diffusion du Keynote pour voir ce que ça donne. j'achète iLife uniquement pour Garageband, mais iWeb peut m'inciter à la mise à jour (et à renouveler .mac). Sinon, la radio sur l'iPod, depuis que Radio France publie des podcasts, plus trop l'interêt.


----------



## gutiero (10 Janvier 2006)

Merci à toute l'équipe de MacG pour avoir couvert ce keynote et nous permettre de découvrir en temps réel chaques nouvelles infos!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Janvier 2006)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Et les futurs PowerMac, ils vont les appeler comment. Si on suit leur logique (remplacer "power" par mac) on aura donc des "MacMac" :sick:




keskeCke ce mic MAC 

il est prudent d'attendre,de voir ce que vont donner ces machines ...
mais une chose est claire, ce core duo est un proc de portable...
pas de machine de bureau...
les futur power mac devront integrer une puce plus puissante ,pour se démarquer...
je réitère ma question :le power mac G5 dual 2 est il plus rapide ...
ca doit etre pareil a mon avis...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> bon voilà quoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du foutage de gueule...


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

Salut.

Jolie machine les nouveaux Mac à base de processeur Intel.
L'iMac est vraiment devenu une machine de rêve (enfin pour moi ).
Radeon X1600, le retour des deux ports mémoires (format SO-Dimm cependant)...

Pour le prix du MacBook Pro, c'est pas possible, y'a une erreur... 

@+
iota


----------



## TK3 (10 Janvier 2006)

foxy38 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai reussi acceder a la fiche des prix et je confirme que le macbook commence a 2149



tu te souviens du prix du modele 1,83GHz ???


----------



## Piewhy (10 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> bon voilà quoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est une erreur : 2179¤


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> bon voilà quoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oui, mais tu n'as pas bien cherché, car ils ont aussi mis à jour les conditions de financement 

taux à 2% sur 19 ans, pour le prix d'une clope par jour...


----------



## Patamach (10 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> bon voilà quoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




PARDON ???
:afraid:


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Janvier 2006)

Les recepteur FM sont-ils compatible avec les iPod 4G ???

iLife 06 sera-t-il dispo à la fnac demain déjà ?

Si on a acheter un iMac il y a 3 semaines, on peut le changer ? D)


Sinon, les prochain iBook, c'est des MacBook, puisque les PowerBook sont les MacBook Pro !


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> PARDON ???
> :afraid:



ne t'excuse pas enfin, tu n'y es pour rien


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

quelles tailles d'ecran disponibles pour les les mac book?


----------



## foxy38 (10 Janvier 2006)

TK3 a dit:
			
		

> tu te souviens du prix du modele 1,83GHz ???



il me semble que c'est celui ci qui es a 2699 la difference de prix de totue facon es enorme.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Janvier 2006)

AppleStore Belge de nouveau fermé!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Mmmh&#8230; On peut brancher un 2e écran sur l'iMac sans «miroir» :love:


----------



## bebert (10 Janvier 2006)

J'adore les benchs ! 
L'année dernière, les PowerPC étaient deux fois plus rapide. Cet année, ce sont les Intels... Trop fort le Steve ! :rateau:


----------



## foxy38 (10 Janvier 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> *Les recepteur FM sont-ils compatible avec les iPod 4G *???
> 
> iLife 06 sera-t-il dispo à la fnac demain déjà ?
> 
> ...


Compatible avec tous les modeles a dock


----------



## Piewhy (10 Janvier 2006)

y a un truc qui me tracasse : quelqu'un sait me dire l'autonomie du mac book pro?? je vois rien sur ça...

si ils n'en font pas la pub... c'est inquietant


----------



## TK3 (10 Janvier 2006)

gutiero a dit:
			
		

> Merci à toute l'équipe de MacG pour avoir couvert ce keynote et nous permettre de découvrir en temps réel chaques nouvelles infos!



ouaip un grand merci , mieux qu'à noël quand j'étais môme ( après on m'a dit que le gros barbu en rouge était moins gros avec des jeans et des cols roulés noirs ,mais j'ai mis 25 ans à le trouver     )


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Janvier 2006)

trop nul le recepteur FM marche qu'avec l'iPod Vidéo, et avec le nano !!!


----------



## foxy38 (10 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas ils insistent http://www.apple.com/fr/macbookpro/
> si c'est une erreur, faut virer le zozo qui a fait la mise à jour



En tous cas sur la page de commande c'est bien 2179 ou 2149 qui etaient indiquer.


----------



## damien_t (10 Janvier 2006)

moi qui voulait acheter un powermac, je vais peut etre attendre finalement.
Intel 2 fois plus rapide qu'un G5, et le MacBook 4 à 5 fois plus rapide que le G4, j'ai quand meme  un peu du mal a y croire. Surtout, sur quelles opérations et dans quelles conditions les tests ont été  faits. De ce que j'en comprends, les tests ne sont pas à fréquence égale, et pour le cas du G4, les test sont faits entre un bi-core et un single core. Ensuite, les tests ont  été compilés avec un compilateur spécial d'IBM (pour le G5, je suppose) et avec une version beta du compilateur Intel pour Mac OS, dans le cas du MacBook. Pas de précision sur les compilateurs utilisés pour la comparaison des deux iMacs. Les résultats fournis ne sont pas les mêmes pour l'iMac et le MacBook.

Tout ca pour dire que les deux fois plus rapide, 4 ou cinq fois plus rapide, j'ai bien peur que cela soit un bel effet du champs de distorsion.

Et Steve Jobs qui dit que Photoshop tourne "assez bien pour un usage amateur" sous Rosetta, je trouve ca pas bon signe du tout. Surtout sur un systeme qui dechire tant. A la louche, en admettant que Photoshop tourne 50% moins vite, sur un ordi deux fois plus puissant, ca fait une sacré pénalité dans les performances.

J'attends de voir les premieres impressions, parce que tout ca me semble un poil trop beau pour etre vrai.


----------



## foxy38 (10 Janvier 2006)

Le store vient de refermer ??????????


----------



## Frodo_The_Hobbit (10 Janvier 2006)

Allez quelques photos !


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Janvier 2006)

Ben peut-être qu'ils se sont plantés dans les prix parce que tous les AppleStore sont fermés..


----------



## bNg (10 Janvier 2006)

djayhh a dit:
			
		

> quelles tailles d'ecran disponibles pour les les mac book?



15'4 uniquement et la .....c l'erreur fatale


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Janvier 2006)

Alors , quelqu'un sait si iLife 06 sera dispo demain à la fnac ???


----------



## Patamach (10 Janvier 2006)

N'attendez plus. MacBook Pro est disponible à partir de 2 699 ¤ *seulement.*

Ca c'est du marketing!

pour les pigeons.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Janvier 2006)

Imac Intel à partir de 1399¤ en Belgique, ça va mieux!! :rateau:


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Mmmh? On peut brancher un 2e écran sur l'iMac sans «miroir» :love:


Effectivement... et sortie DVI en plus


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui le trouduc qui s'est acheté un iMac G5 en se disant qu'il faudrait un bon bout de temps pour que ça évolue?
> 
> c'est yvossssssss  :love:
> 
> ...



Bienvenue au club ouiiiiiiinnnnn  

bon moi c'est moins grave c'est mon iMac au boulot que j'ai reçu hier ...


----------



## foxy38 (10 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> en G4 !!!



Non pour les macbookpro enfin de la page sur laquelle j'ai reussi a aceder.


----------



## baiona (10 Janvier 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> AppleStore Belge de nouveau fermé!






c'est l'heure des frites !!
:love: :rateau: :rose:


----------



## xmarco (10 Janvier 2006)

Peut-on installer des applis PC sur les macintel ?


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Janvier 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Imac Intel à partir de 1399¤ en Belgique, ça va mieux!! :rateau:


Puatin on a acheter un iMac G5 il y a 3 semaines, chez un revndeur (ELP info, à marseille), ça saoul  c'est les MacMini qui devait être mis à jour je croyais !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sinon, quelqu'un sait pour iLife dispo demain à la fnac ???


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2006)

Restez sereins, je vous tendus là...n'oubliez pas que cette échauffement de la CB n'est du qu'à l'envoutement du grand gourou...

les ipod socks sont même pas mises à jour alors que tout le monde a lancé sa collection automne hiver 2006 :afraid:

(perso, le commentaire sur la rapidité du mac intel me laisse quand même un peu perplexe..les benchs, j'y crois vraiment pas...)


----------



## len73 (10 Janvier 2006)

Question à 2¤...

Pensez-vous qu'Apple fasse un geste pour l'upgrade d'iLife 05 à 06 sachant que ma machine n'a que 13 jours ?

Si oui, comment procéder ??

Merci pour vos réponses...

A+

Len

Suis pas encore, sic, sou...​


----------



## nonos (10 Janvier 2006)

moi qui regretté ce passage chez intel me voilà agrèablement surpris! en plus je ne vois pas de logo intel sur le nouveau powerbook


----------



## lausoda (10 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Jolie machine les nouveaux Mac à base de processeur Intel.
> L'iMac est vraiment devenu une machine de rêve (enfin pour moi ).
> ...



Sur les specs, il n'y a ni mention des deux ports, ni du So-Dimm. Par contre, il y a maintenant (enfin), une sortie DVI.


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2006)

len73 a dit:
			
		

> Question à 2¤...
> 
> Pensez-vous qu'Apple fasse un geste pour l'upgrade d'iLife 05 à 06 sachant que ma machine n'a que 13 jours ?
> 
> ...



possible, c'est s'est fait il y a deux ans (19 euros pour la mise à jour), mais l'année dernière, nan (juste pour les commandes passées ou machines achetées après les annonces, ce mémoire)


----------



## foxy38 (10 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ils avaient juste oublié la TVA



C'est pour ca qu'ils on fermer les stores.

Enfin passer de 1999 dollar a 2699 euros ca fait beaucoup .


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2006)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> moi qui regretté ce passage chez intel me voilà agrèablement surpris! en plus je ne vois pas de logo intel sur le nouveau powerbook



peux tu nous dire ce qui te fais changer d'avis? une simple annonce?


----------



## lepayou (10 Janvier 2006)

assez degouté de pas avoir de ibook intel
moi ki attendais ca!
en plus meme pas de baisse des prix des autres portables sur l'apple store


----------



## IVPPITER OPTIMVS MAXIMVS (10 Janvier 2006)

vous savez pourquoi les stores sont closed???
C'est normal ça http://www.apple.com/chfr/iwork/ ???


----------



## Piewhy (10 Janvier 2006)

toujours rien sur la duree de vie de la batterie?


----------



## Paski.pne (10 Janvier 2006)

len73 a dit:
			
		

> Question à 2¤...
> 
> Pensez-vous qu'Apple fasse un geste pour l'upgrade d'iLife 05 à 06 sachant que ma machine n'a que 13 jours ?
> 
> Si oui, comment procéder ??​


Garde tes preuves d'achat fournies dans la boîte et fais un tour plus tard sur le site d'Apple pour voir les modalités.


----------



## benjamin (10 Janvier 2006)

Ils sont peut-être déborded.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Janvier 2006)

Peut-être une mini upgrade des ibook et mac mini ???


----------



## nonos (10 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> peux tu nous dire ce qui te fais changer d'avis? une simple annonce?




l'isight


----------



## Patamach (10 Janvier 2006)

Sinon a part ça.
Ca vous dit une crapette?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Janvier 2006)

l'ibook  devrait logiquement connaitre une mise a jour en 1,5 et 1,67 GHz...


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Janvier 2006)

puatin ça m'enerve !!! je veut pas que mon iMac tout neuf soit obsolète!!!

mais il est pas obsolète, il ont juste changer le processeur !!

Oui mais heuuuuuu iPapy l'a dit que c'était plusse rapide sur le nouveau heuuuu

ben tu ferme ta gueule ou tu payes !!!


mais heuuuu

ta gueule !


et pour la télécommande FM de l'iPod, pourquoi elle est pas compatible avec mon iPod 4G heuuu

parce que iPapy veut que tu achete un iPod Vidéo !!

mais alors j'ai déjà à peine les sous pour iLife 2006 heu !!!

ben ta gueule

bon ok...


----------



## saturnin (10 Janvier 2006)

Petite question : iweb permet il de se faire un bon ptit site ou est ce simplement pour des sortes de blog?


----------



## bebert (10 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> possible, c'est s'est fait il y a deux ans (19 euros pour la mise à jour), mais l'année dernière, nan (juste pour les commandes passées ou machines achetées après les annonces, ce mémoire)



Vrai et Faux. C'était indiqué nulle part mais j'ai eu ma màj iLife 05 à partir de la preuve d'achat d'iLife 04. Ça a marché au culot.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> puatin ça m'enerve !!! je veut pas que mon iMac tout neuf soit obsolète!!!
> 
> mais il est pas obsolète, il ont juste changer le processeur !!
> 
> ...



héhé, si il avait changé le design, j'aurais râlé là, ça me va. 
3-4 x plus rapide, j'ai des doutes. 
Mon photoshop, iView et autres softs sont prévu pour powerpc, bref, c'est parfait. 

Le nouveau portable est joli mais ne change pas trop.
Il est plus fin ?


----------



## foxy38 (10 Janvier 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> puatin ça m'enerve !!! je veut pas que mon iMac tout neuf soit obsolète!!!
> 
> mais il est pas obsolète, il ont juste changer le processeur !!
> 
> ...



z'etes sur que c'est pas compatible avec tous les ipod a dock ?


----------



## Paradise (10 Janvier 2006)

mais en gros os X tournera sous pc dans quelques temps et le contraire aussi?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Pour être sérieux, je vois pas comment on peut annoncer des trucs pareils...  ... soit avant il nous refourgait de la merde :mouais: soit il nous pipotte  ce qui me semble assez vraissemblable.
> 4x plus rapide : j'imagine pas ce que cela peut donner
> 
> gros pipo marketing...


Heu, pour l'iMac c'est 2 à 3 mais bon faut pas oublier que c'est un *Dual-Core* qui a remplacé un G5 mono.

Quant au MacBook c'est normal on vient d'un G4... 

Enfin, on verra en utilisation réelle...


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2006)

Il va falloir qu'on fasse une "action class" pour ceux qui se sont fait rouler dans la farine en achetant le tout nouveau tou beau tout puissant et tout obsolète iMac il y a 3 semaines, pour Noël ... C'est très limite comme politique, faire acheter un iMac révisé à peine 2 mois avant et annoncer 2 semaines plus tard qu'il est tout pourri ... je suis dégouté 


Edit : j'essaie de me consoler en me disant qu'ils ont foutu un proc de portable dans un mac de bureau ... qu'est-ce que ça va donner quand ils vont mettre des vrais procs ;-)


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

lausoda a dit:
			
		

> Sur les specs, il n'y a ni mention des deux ports, ni du So-Dimm


Si tu configure ta machine en BTO, c'est indiqué que l'iMac est équipé de ports So-Dimm et que tu en à deux 

Par contre, quand on regarde bien... j'ai l'impression que l'iMac et le Mac Book pro sont fabriqués autour de la même carte mère (tout du moins, en terme de composants) car les points communs sont nombreux...
Meme type de RAM (So-Dimm) à la même fréquence 667MHz, même chip graphique...

@+
iota


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Petite question : iweb permet il de se faire un bon ptit site ou est ce simplement pour des sortes de blog?




Le site d'Apple rame pour le moment, c'est difficile à dire.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Janvier 2006)

en tout cas çà va etre le gros bordel pour les applis ...
encore une transition apres OS9 --> OSX...
çà commence a etre lourd...
et Rosetta,je crois pas un instant que le ralentissement ne soit pas perceptible...


----------



## bebert (10 Janvier 2006)

Pour info, les PowerBooks G4 et les iMacs G5 sont toujours en vente...


----------



## mog (10 Janvier 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Il va falloir qu'on fasse une "action class" pour ceux qui se sont fait rouler dans la farine en achetant le tout nouveau tou beau tout puissant et tout obsolète iMac il y a 3 semaines, pour Noël ... C'est très limite comme politique, faire acheter un iMac révisé à peine 2 mois avant et annoncer 2 semaines plus tard qu'il est tout pourri ... je suis dégouté



:mouais:
Qui t'as dis qu'il était pourri ton  mac??


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

Au fait... quelqu'un a trouver une valeur pour l'autonomie des Mac Book Pro ?

@+
iota


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, si il avait changé le design, j'aurais râlé là, ça me va.
> 3-4 x plus rapide, j'ai des doutes.
> Mon photoshop, iView et autres softs sont prévu pour powerpc, bref, c'est parfait.
> 
> ...



pas trop deçu ?ne le soit pas ,ton rev C est une bonne machine...
moi je reste sceptique ,j'attends de voir tourner ces machines et de lire ce qu'en diront ceux qui la possède...
je dis pas que C pas bien :j'attends...


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Janvier 2006)

Nan, sur le l'apple store ricain il disent que c'est que pour iPod with video and iPod nano with software 1.1



Vous avez quoi, j'ai 3 truc Apple chez moi : Un PowerBook G4 (signature) un iMac G5 (signature) et un iPod pas comaptibvle avec la seul chose qui lui manque... (signature)


----------



## tyler_d (10 Janvier 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> toujours rien sur la duree de vie de la batterie?




non toujours rien !!!! j'ai beau chercher, rien nulle part. quoi ? il tiens 2h ou quoi ce nouveau machin book ? en tout cas, pas 5heures comme l'actuel, sinon, ça serait précisé !!!

sinon, à peu pret pareil que tout le monde... j'y crois pas au bench made by ipapy, faut pas oublier que c'est le meme qui ventais le powerpc il y a un an (bon ok, là c'est la nouvelle génération des intel, MAIS QUAND MEME !!!)

comme qq'un l'a dit, l'aveu de Jobs sur photoshop fait un peu flipper... Perso j'ai pas une application pro à 100% de photoshop, mais bon, clairement ça veut dire qu'il fonctionne MOINS BIEN QUE SUR UN PPC !!!! (ou bien j'ai absolument rien compris)

donc ça ressemble à du marketing, histoire que la courbe des ventes de portables se redresse un peu.


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2006)

mog a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Qui t'as dis qu'il était pourri ton  mac??



Ben Steve


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Il va falloir qu'on fasse une "action class" pour ceux qui se sont fait rouler dans la farine en achetant le tout nouveau tou beau tout puissant et tout obsolète iMac il y a 3 semaines, pour Noël ... C'est très limite comme politique, faire acheter un iMac révisé à peine 2 mois avant et annoncer 2 semaines plus tard qu'il est tout pourri ... je suis dégouté



J'ai acheté un iMac il y a deux mois.
Apple ne m'a pas menti.
Ils m'ont promis une machine très performante, elle l'est.
Ils m'ont promis un design superbe, il l'est.
Ils m'ont annoncé les composants et l'arrivée des macIntel  aussi bref, je ne me sent absolument pas floué, je suis même toujours ravi de mon choix, cet iMac est une merveille, il répond parfaitement à mes besoins.

Si ils avaient changé profondément le design pour un truc beaucoup mieux, ça m'aurais fait "chier" mais là.
(même si il l'avait fait, je n'aurais pas à crier.)

Tu n'es pas content de ton iMac ?
Il ne répond plus à tes besoins ?

Si c'est le cas, revend le...


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2006)

Oui bcp de marketing pour l'instant, on attend les faits, bien que le Yonah soit très prometteur, pour les 4 fois plus rapide je demande à voir, si c'est avec l'application X86 qui va bien dans un contexte qui va bien sur une tâche qui va bien, ça permet de relativiser les choses.


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Janvier 2006)

Sinon, personne sait si iLife '06 sera dispo demain à la fnac ??


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> comme qq'un l'a dit, l'aveu de Jobs sur photoshop fait un peu flipper... Perso j'ai pas une application pro à 100% de photoshop, mais bon, clairement ça veut dire qu'il fonctionne MOINS BIEN QUE SUR UN PPC !!!! (ou bien j'ai absolument rien compris)
> 
> donc ça ressemble à du marketing, histoire que la courbe des ventes de portables se redresse un peu.



Ca confirme mon choix, pour le moment du G5. 
En 2007, il sera toujours temps pour un portable conrow.


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

Trop bien !!!
Les nouveaux Mac Intel n'ont pas de vulgaire BIOS mais utilisent l'EFI.

@+
iota


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté un iMac il y a deux mois.
> Apple ne m'a pas menti.
> Ils m'ont promis une machine très performante, elle l'est.
> Ils m'ont promis un design superbe, il l'est.
> ...



L'action class c'est du 5eme degré  j'essaie juste d'évacuer, à 48h près c'est bien compréhensible


----------



## foxy38 (10 Janvier 2006)

En meme temps ce n'etaient un secret pour personne qu'il y allait avoir des nouveautes alors c'est un peu dommage d'acheter un produit mac deux jours aavant un keynote car meme si le produit n'est pas concerner il vaut mieu attendre et eviter les surpirse comme ce soir


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Janvier 2006)

l'iMac G5 est vraiment très très bien, au moins il a déjà eu sa "maladie" de jeunesse, donc on sait qu'on aura pas vraiment de problèmes.
Par contre avec le Duo Core, on n'en sait rien. Peut-être qu'il aura des problèmes, comme la plupart des nouvelles machines Apple (iMac G5 revA, iBook G3, ....)


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Trop bien !!!
> Les nouveaux Mac Intel n'ont pas de vulgaire BIOS mais utilisent l'EFI.
> 
> @+
> iota




Et cad ?


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Trop bien !!!
> Les nouveaux Mac Intel n'ont pas de vulgaire BIOS mais utilisent l'EFI.
> 
> @+
> iota


ça apporte quoi, que cela permet-il (c'est français ça ?? )


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2006)

iTunes 6.0.2 dispo en téléchargement


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Janvier 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> iTunes 6.0.2 dispo en téléchargement


ça fait 1/4 d'heure chez moi !

parc ontre toujours pas 10.4.4...


----------



## foxy38 (10 Janvier 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> iTunes 6.0.2 dispo en téléchargement



C'est quoi les nouveauté ?


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Janvier 2006)

au fait, iWeb pourra-t-il être utiliser avec autre-chose que .Mac ? (genre un espace free, ou le spymac club) en FTP ? en WebDav ?

à priori oui, puisqu'il utilise des technologies (ce qu'on appelle AJAX) qui sont utilisable avec n'importe quelle serveur, et un navigateur récent !


mais quelqu'un a-t-il une réponse ?


----------



## rubren (10 Janvier 2006)

Pas de firewire 800, sur les MacBook, c'est cool pour ceux qui ont acheté du matos FW800  Ok y a toujours la possibilité de passer en 400 mais bon sur des bécanes haut de gamme à ce prix là ça fait un peux chier quand même, et puis t'as l'impression de faire un saut en arrière...

A part ça je doute carrément moi aussi du bench 4x plus vite, même s'y l'on passe d'un G4 à un Intel Core Duo, surout s'y l'on doit passer par Rosetta qui malgrès ce qu'il laissait présager ne me semble pas vraiment super performant. Faut voir... 

Je pense que mon PB Alu d'un an a encore largement du temps devant, on va laisser les choses se mettre en place doucement, voir les problèmes et après on verra...

Perso je suis pas encore convaincu, mais ça viendra...


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2006)

foxy38 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi les nouveauté ?



2x plus rapide que l'ancien iTunes  nan je plaisante, à première vue pas grand chose, je sais pas si c'est nouveau mais la fen^tre de la biblio est divisée en 2 avec l'ITMS en bas ...


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> ça apporte quoi, que cela permet-il (c'est français ça ?? )


Grosso modo... c'est plus proche dans son concept et ses fonctionnalités de l'open firmware que d'un BIOS classique (EFI devrait remplacer le BIOS à long terme).
A prioris, on devrait conserver les fonctionnalités tel que la possibilité de démarer un Mac en mode disque cible.

De plus, je pense que ca va permettre de protéger Mac OS X un petit moment avant de le voir tourner sur PC... car actuellement, aucun PC n'utilise l'EFI, donc si c'est un élément indispensable pour faire fonction OS X... 

@+
iota


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca confirme mon choix, pour le moment du G5.
> En 2007, il sera toujours temps pour un portable conrow.




mais bien sur que C du marketing ,et commercial ...
ils auraient tort de s'en priver d'ailleurs...
plus personne n'en parle ,mais IBM a dans ses "cartons" le PPC 980 et 990...du moins ils avaient ,mais comme plus personne l'en parle ,aveuglé par intel par ci ,intel par la ...
attention ,je dis pas que C pas bien ,mais ce n'est pas un choix technique ,on le sait depuis le 6 juin...
une chose positive ,on a plus aucun soucis à se faire pour l'avenir d'apple...


----------



## jojofk (10 Janvier 2006)

> C'est quoi les nouveauté ?



*de la PUB ! ! ! *:hein:  

Argh; tout ça me dépasse/

Et pourtant: un portable, mon prochain mac, mais pas cuilà.. peut-être un 13" si un jour il y a. Ne pas s'énerver: Mon Imac revB, bien que malade (c'est une autre histoire) a pris un coup de vieux bénéfique je trouve (J'M tant mon imac DV). 
Un effort pour Ilife 6 et qui vivra..

a+


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

Ca y est je m'absente 15 minutes et hop 10 pages à lire   .  Ouais bah en vous lisant je remarque que finalement mon iMac G5 n'est pas si obsolète que ça , je suis tombé dans le panneau sous le coup de l'émotion quoi   . merci les amis de m'avoir remis dans le droit chemin ( mes sous aussi vous disent merci ^^)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Janvier 2006)

allez tout le monde est remis ?
au dodo ,l'imac a "perdu" 100 MHz" mais a gagné un coeur! :sleep:


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> allez tout le monde est remis ?
> au dodo ,l'imac a "perdu" 100 MHz" mais a gagné un coeur! :sleep:


----------



## tyler_d (10 Janvier 2006)

le store est toujours fermé... bizarre, non ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Janvier 2006)

demain matin apple a 10 % de PDM ,action a 150 $


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> le store est toujours fermé... bizarre, non ?



non juste des mises à jour le Store US est réouvert depuis un bail ...


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Janvier 2006)

pas le store US, c'est donc juste la traduction je pense


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Janvier 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> le store est toujours fermé... bizarre, non ?



on a peut etre tous rêvé?


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2006)

Bon, là je regarde la keynote.


----------



## tyler_d (10 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là je regarde la keynote.



moi j'essaye....


----------



## bNg (10 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là je regarde la keynote.



tu l'as ou le keynote? sur le site apple.?:rateau:


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2006)

Mon brave PB Titanium me regarde d'un air attendri...
Je crois qu'il verse une larme.
Moi aussi !
Snif Snif Snif

 

Heureusement on rigole un bon coup en répétant le nom du nouveau Mac-hin :

Mac Book   Mac Book   Mac Book Pro
Bac Mook   Bac Mook   Bac Mook Pro
Book Mac   Book Mac   Book Mac Proot
Boc Maak   Boc Maak   Boc Maak Prout
Mook Mook   Mook Mook Mook Mook Prok
...

 
:sleep:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Janvier 2006)

et çà ,on en fait quoi maintenant?   

on met un G5 dessus?

 "when the transition will be over !"


----------



## bejouille (10 Janvier 2006)

comment faire pour revoir la keynote ???


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> on a peut etre tous rêvé?


 Si tu étais réellement Jennifer Garner, sache qu'il m'ai arriver de rêver de toi plusieurs fois :love: 




			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là je regarde la keynote.


Comment tu fait moi ça lag à mort, j'ai des images toutes flou et pas de son !!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Janvier 2006)

bejouille a dit:
			
		

> comment faire pour revoir la keynote ???



achete un iMac core duo ,les PPC sont plus compatibles pour voir les keynote...


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là je regarde la keynote.



Bon ben ça rame trop, c'est minable en 2005 de ne pas pouvoir voir un truc sur internet.


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Janvier 2006)

bejouille a dit:
			
		

> comment faire pour revoir la keynote ???


http://apple.com/quicktime/qtv/mwsf06/


----------



## bejouille (10 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> achete un iMac core duo ,les PPC sont plus compatibles pour voir les keynote...



mais nonnnnnn... mon ibook rigole pendat que mon iMac pleure !!!


----------



## bejouille (10 Janvier 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> http://apple.com/quicktime/qtv/mwsf06/



MerKi bien mais ca saquade pas mal... Tu me diras je dois pas être le seul sur le lien !!!


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben ça rame trop, c'est minable en 2005 de ne pas pouvoir voir un truc sur internet.


Je suis chez wanadoo, donc j'ai et ils ont, chez apple une excuse, puis en plus, même avec ses 1,5Go de ram, mon AluBook avant dernière génération 1,5Ghz etc... (voire signature) ben il est obsolète maintenant alors forcément je suis plus compatible ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben ça rame trop, c'est minable en 2005 de ne pas pouvoir voir un truc sur internet.





On est en 2006 Paul


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Janvier 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> On est en 2006 Paul


mort de rire, j'y avais même pas pensé !!!


P.S. : c'est quoi ce truc : on a pas le droit de poster toute les 55 secondes !


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

[Mode Flood= ON]

J'adore la pub du club Med 

Mais que fait la MAJ 10,4,4 ??

Meetic.fr à la Télé O_O , j'ai été endormi pendant combien de temps ?? 
[MODE flood=OFF]


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Janvier 2006)

toujours pas là, la mise à jour 10.4.4...


#EDIT : ah ! grillé par HImac in touch


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> On est en 2006 Paul


héhéhéhéhéé, oups, j'ai encore du mal à mi faire. 


*c'est encore plus grave, en 2006, de ne pas prévoir assez de X serve.*


----------



## saturnin (10 Janvier 2006)

Oh les gars moi sur mon ibook G4+adsl wanadoo ça marche tip top!
C'est ptetre votre connexion (ou moi qui prenait toute la bande passante   ).


----------



## Paradise (10 Janvier 2006)

ces nouveau mac son vraiment super mais voila niveau prix ...! serieusement la je me pose des question je suis étudiant et j ai besoin d un portable puissant (je suis en école de graphisme video et webdesign) maintenant c est vrai que quant on achete un mac on regarde pas le prix mais bon là!!
petite question  os X sera comptatible sur pc un jour!! je suis pro mac mais la je pense a acheter un pc car mon budget est trop chaud!! mais windobe jamais os X forever


----------



## tyler_d (10 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> achete un iMac core duo ,les PPC sont plus compatibles pour voir les keynote...



   

En tout cas, on ne sait pas si on poura trouver dès demain ILIFE 06 à la fnac, perso je vais meme pas chercher, dès demain 9h > apple store des champs direct.





ha oui merde, on a toujours pas de magasin apple dans notre pays sous développé et en guerre civile...



Bon ok ça va, on peut rigoler un peu après une keynote non ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> ces nouveau mac son vraiment super mais voila niveau prix ...! serieusement la je me pose des question je suis étudiant et j ai besoin d un portable puissant (je suis en école de graphisme video et webdesign) maintenant c est vrai que quant on achete un mac on regarde pas le prix mais bon là!!
> petite question  os X sera comptatible sur pc un jour!! je suis pro mac mais la je pense a acheter un pc car mon budget est trop chaud!! mais windobe jamais os X forever




Les macbook aka Ibook arrive en Avril


----------



## Paradise (10 Janvier 2006)

macbook aka?


----------



## saturnin (10 Janvier 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> macbook aka?



aka = alias quand on est fashion.


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Janvier 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, on ne sait pas si on poura trouver dès demain ILIFE 06 à la fnac, perso je vais meme pas chercher, dès demain 9h > apple store des champs direct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, tu m'a fait sourir avec ton truc...


Putain ! je viens de lire la présentation d' iLife '06 sur MacBid' c'est impréssionnant, surtout la mise à jour de garageBand pour le podcasting studio, le suport de plein de nouveaux truc, plus la transformation en midi des notes joué sur instrument réelle !!!

sans parler d'iWeb, iPhoto qui apparement serait enfin devenue rapide (?) iTunes, rien à dire, c'est parfait comme d'habitude, iDVD : support de tout les graveurs DVD !!

iMovie : utilisation du CodeVideo !!



Cette mouture d'iLife vaut ses 79¤ !




EDIT : :love: 800 ème message :love:


----------



## Abstraact (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est de l'oncle sam "also known as" => "aussi connu sous le nom de"... (edit : grillé par Saturnin lol)

Que d'émotions en tout cas avec cette MacWorld Expo ^^

P.S. : Bonsoir tout le monde, j'en oubliais presque les règles de base


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Janvier 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> aka = alias quand on est fashion.


[la minute "culture geek"]
aka = also know as (aussi connu en tant que)
[/la minute "culture geek"]


----------



## peyret (10 Janvier 2006)

http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/intelcoreduo.html

performance, sans refroidir à l'eau !

lp  :mouais:


----------



## Paradise (10 Janvier 2006)

je veu bien etre oky avec toi mais voila je ne pense pas que niveau tarif apple va descendre ca gamme j aimerai un 15,4 pouces mais mettre 1300 euro grand max!!! apple portable pour moi c est byby


----------



## Paski.pne (10 Janvier 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> macbook aka?





			
				saturnin a dit:
			
		

> aka = alias quand on est fashion.


Non, faut lire : macbook aka


----------



## damien_t (10 Janvier 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> non toujours rien !!!! j'ai beau chercher, rien nulle part. quoi ? il tiens 2h ou quoi ce nouveau machin book ? en tout cas, pas 5heures comme l'actuel, sinon, ça serait précisé !!!



Je viens de tomber sur un test de clubic sur une configuration PC très proche. (pour les curieux, c'est là : http://www.clubic.com/article-30608-5-centrino-passe-la-troisieme-intel-centrino-duo.html)

Les performances de ce PC sont bonnes, y'a pas de probleme. 

MAIS L'autonomie, avec une luminosite moyenne de l'ecran et sans wifi, équipé d'une batterie 8 cellules de 4800mAh (aucune idée de la capacité d'une batterie de PowerBook) est de ... 

2h21 !


Si Apple a bien fait son travail, le MacBook aura peut être trois heures, trois heures trente d'autonomie.
J'ai un peu peur que cela soit moins parce que je vois pas pourquoi Apple ne communiquerait ce chiffre pourtant vital. J'ai pas spécialement l'intention d'acheter un MacBook, mais si c'était le cas, j'attendrais d'être sur de l'autonomie de l'engin.


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> je veu bien etre oky avec toi mais voila je ne pense pas que niveau tarif apple va descendre ca gamme j aimerai un 15,4 pouces mais mettre 1300 euro grand max!!! apple portable pour moi c est byby




1300 ¤ un 15.4 , tu as reve ?


----------



## Paradise (10 Janvier 2006)

c est ce que je dis j ai besoin du portable performant mais pour 1300 euro je trouve que quelque pc a ce prix la et les mac sniff!!! heureusement j ai mon powermac mais bon j aimerai savoir si sur un pc portable os X sera bootable d origine


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

Pourquoi tu prends pas un ibook ? Et attendre un peu le MacBook aka Ibook ?


----------



## Paradise (10 Janvier 2006)

toujours pas de 10.4.4....! itunes et quicktime c est tout


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Janvier 2006)

bon, là c'est sur, iPapy reviendra pas en disant "ah au fait, j'ai oublier de vous parler de..."


donc je vais me coucher :sleep:


----------



## Paradise (10 Janvier 2006)

je dois faire la video de la 3d du graphisme bref la carte graphique des ibook est pourrit ..


----------



## rubren (10 Janvier 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> toujours pas de 10.4.4....! itunes et quicktime c est tout



On attend.....   

BON ELLE ARRIVE OU QUOI CETTE 4X4...


----------



## saturnin (10 Janvier 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> je dois faire la video de la 3d du graphisme bref la carte graphique des ibook est pourrit ..



Et tu ne pourrais pas attendre la mise à jour de ces ibooks justement?


----------



## tyler_d (10 Janvier 2006)

vous avez remarqué que les pages (des nouveaux produits) du site d'apple ont changés : elle sont plus grandes en largueur...


----------



## jojofk (10 Janvier 2006)

oui, ce que je disais.. un 13".. pour quand j'aurais des sous..  

Ca devrait venir -tout comme les 17", non?-, ils  vont pas limiter la gammes à ceux là!

Patience..


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> je dois faire la video de la 3d du graphisme bref la carte graphique des ibook est pourrit ..




Attendre le macbook aka Ibook Intel , je te dis tu es pas a 3 mois près


----------



## Paradise (10 Janvier 2006)

le prix va monter!!! en meme temps que la puissance des ibook 

apple= ¤¤¤¤¤¤¤


----------



## toon74 (10 Janvier 2006)

Ouep plus qu'à attendre la sortie imminente des macbook tout court avec single core à 1,6 Ghz et le même proc pour le successeur du Mac Mini qui sera baptisé pour l'occasion MiniTel


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

Alors là je comprend plus queudalle   , je vais sur le site de Apple France , je clique ensuite sur le Store et ça me met ça 


Your browser sent a message this server could not understand.        

Petite anecdote je suis sous Safari ^^.


----------



## jojofk (10 Janvier 2006)

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore/

notez qu'il demeure le choix entre l'Imac G5 et l'Imacintel!


----------



## cachalo (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir, 
la mise a jour des ibook se fera quand?? Est ce que ilife 06 est livre avec le i book des maintenat  ou faut il attendre cette mise a jour?? 
Merci


----------



## Thane (10 Janvier 2006)

store france ouvert


----------



## cachalo (10 Janvier 2006)

autre chose: 
Si il a un nouveau i book il sortira quand maintenant? J'hesite entre l'acheter et attendre quelques mois ??


----------



## Paradise (10 Janvier 2006)

je trouve vraiment qu apple abuse ave les prix!!! pas vous?


----------



## pèrejc (10 Janvier 2006)

bonsoir tout l'monde

J'viens de lire la config mini pour ilife 06, 

ça y est les G3 sont à la rue!!  

 Je patienterai avant l'achat d'un mac...tel??


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Janvier 2006)

Un truc que je comprends pas.
Avec le processeur Intel Duo Core dans les iMac, l'imac serait grâce à lui, soit disant 2 à 3 fois plus rapide que l'imac G5.
Mais pourquoi ils sont au même prix alors sur l'AppleStore?


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> le prix va monter!!! en meme temps que la puissance des ibook
> 
> apple= ¤¤¤¤¤¤¤




Pourquoi le MacBook Pro est a 2199 ¤ tout simplement car c un DUAL CORE , c un bi processeur ! C tout a fait normal ! . La concurrence c le même tarif pour configuration égale  

Ils vont pas te foutre un ibook intel a 1500 ¤ sont pas fous , tu regardes la concurrence tu verras les prix !


----------



## Paradise (10 Janvier 2006)

c est vrai!! car l ecart entre les power book et les intel bordel enfin les portable quoi est énorme


----------



## lamidenis (10 Janvier 2006)

store france ouvert mais dès que je clique sur un produit : écran d'attente ("revenez dans 1heure") 
Pffffff...


----------



## Paradise (10 Janvier 2006)

je te parle des ibook!!! ils sont vraiment a la rue depuis quelques temps tu regarde les prix tu flipp pour ce que c est non?!!!!


----------



## PaC (10 Janvier 2006)

bah chez moi c'est tout fermé...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Janvier 2006)

la pub pour le mac intel est pas mal ,soit dit en passant.... 
en gros ,ils disent qu'après des années dans les PC ,la puce intel est enfin libre...


----------



## Paradise (10 Janvier 2006)

on a du faire exploser leur serveurs!!


----------



## cypress (10 Janvier 2006)

Pas de mise à jour d'ibook, parfaaaaait, le mien est en réparation depuis 2 mois, acheté ç l'apple expo, comme ça je pourrai envore profiter un moment d'un mac à jour et neuf... 
Tout du moins je pourrais le découvrir sans complètement terminer de maudire mon achat...


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> je te parle des ibook!!! ils sont vraiment a la rue depuis quelques temps tu regarde les prix tu flipp pour ce que c est non?!!!!




Bien , tu sais ce que tu fais ? Tu prends un pc a 600 ¤ et tu reviendras pleurer ici


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> je trouve vraiment qu'apple abuse ave les prix!!! pas vous?


non! le prix de ces portables est certe élévé, mais comparée à la concurence, Apple est dans la moyenne. par ailleurs, les configurations proposées (re)deviennent de vrais machines professionnelles!
les tarifs ne sont pas exorbitant compte tenu de la prestation.

par ailleurs, n'oublions pas que ce sont les premiers "mac-intel" et qu'une nouvelle technologie coûte forcément chèr au début...


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

Valoriel , une personne qui comprend enfin moi je dis : MERCI ! .

De plus , il faut pas oublier que c un DUAL CORE !


----------



## mak2 (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir à tous!
Pour iLife06 on doit acheter le pack entier ou on aura des màj pour ceux qui on déja iLife05?


----------



## cypress (10 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> par ailleurs, n'oublions pas que ce sont les premiers "mac-intel" et qu'une nouvelle technologie coûte forcément chèr au début...



Le x86 est effectivement une nouvelle technologie


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

d'ailleurs, pour ceux qui veulent "discuter" du prix, c'est par ici


----------



## Paradise (10 Janvier 2006)

non je souhaite mettre 1300 euro dans un portable mais pour ce prix je souhaite un portable pas mal quant meme et je me vois mal faire du graphisme de la video et tout ca sur un 14 pouce de l ibook!!

je ne veux pas windobe!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> non je souhaite mettre 1300 euro dans un portable mais pour ce prix je souhaite un portable pas mal quant meme et je me vois mal faire du graphisme de la video et tout ca sur un 14 pouce de l ibook!!
> 
> je ne veux pas windobe!!!




C assez simple , tu as un autre ordinateur a ce que j'ai compris ? Tu branches l'ibook sur l'ecran de ton autre ordinateur . 

Où comme je te l'ai dis deux fois tu attends l'annonce du ibook intel


----------



## Sydney Bristow (10 Janvier 2006)

tain C tout pourri sur le store pour choisir les options de l'imac on se croirait chez DELL...avec des points a cocher ,C plus comme avant ... 
du moins sur le store education


----------



## tyler_d (10 Janvier 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Valoriel , une personne qui comprend enfin moi je dis : MERCI ! .
> 
> De plus , il faut pas oublier que c un DUAL CORE !



heu... et cette histoire de deux licences necessaire pour un dual core avec photoshop par exemple... s'en est où ????


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> non je souhaite mettre 1300 euro dans un portable mais pour ce prix je souhaite un portable pas mal quant meme et je me vois mal faire du graphisme de la video et tout ca sur un 14 pouce de l ibook!!
> 
> je ne veux pas windobe!!!


écoute, tu connais les prix...

on ne va pas inventer un portable spécialement pour toi!! la solution n'est pas sur les forums. on peut t'aider à trouver le meilleur modèle pour toi, mais pas la peine de venir répéter 5 fois la même chose par page.

et n'oublie pas, qu'à partir d'aujourd'hui les macs sont vendus avec iLife'06!


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> écoute, tu connais les prix...
> 
> on ne va pas inventer un portable spécialement pour toi!! la solution n'est pas sur les forums. on peut t'aider à trouver le meilleur modèle pour toi, mais pas la peine de venir répéter 5 fois la même chose par page.
> 
> et n'oublie pas, qu'à partir d'aujourd'hui les macs sont vendus avec iLife'06!




Mais tu es fou , valoriel . Le monsieur fait de la 3D et du graphisme pour lui iLife 06 n'est pas assez puissant


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> la pub pour le mac intel est pas mal ,soit dit en passant....
> en gros ,ils disent qu'après des années dans les PC ,la puce intel est enfin libre...


Sauf que lorsque je vois cette pub, ça me fait toujours pensé à la parodie qu'avait fait Apple, avec un gars de chez Intel qui prenait feu à cause des PIII je crois...


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> heu... et cette histoire de deux licences necessaire pour un dual core avec photoshop par exemple... s'en est où ????




C'est quoi ce délire ?


----------



## canardo (10 Janvier 2006)

3 choses sur le MacBook :

- aucune info sur la duree de vie de la batterie (on a peur de communiquer ?)
- plus de Firewire 800... 
- plus de DoubleLayer en ecriture sur le Superdrive !!

z'en pensez quoi vous ?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Janvier 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que lorsque je vois cette pub, ça me fait toujours pensé à la parodie qu'avait fait Apple, avec un gars de chez Intel qui prenait feu à cause des PIII je crois...



J'ai retrouvé le lien de la Pub dont je voulais parler... 
:rateau: Cliquez ici pour voir...


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

Ptit hors sujet , en faisant ma commande "virtuelle" ( comprenez par là que je m'amuse enfin façon de parler ^^) je vois qu'il y a Microsoft Office en version standard à 529¤ , non mais sérieusement , c'est pas un peu se foutre de la gueule du monde ????????  Non mais arrêter là franchement chais pas c'est complètement irréel,ils ont dû surement déplacer une virgule sur la droite sans le faire exprès. Bref c'est abusé.


ET LA VERSION 10,4,4    ????????????????

J'adore la vidéo trop bon ^^


----------



## cachalo (10 Janvier 2006)

desole d'insister mais je trouve pas reponse a mes betes questions de neophytes quelq'un pourrait me renseigner

Bonsoir,
la mise a jour des ibook se fera quand?? Est ce que ilife 06 est livre avec le i book des maintenat ou faut il attendre cette mise a jour?? car sur apple store c'est toujours livre avec i life 05. 
merci de m'aider j'attendais ce soir pour acheter un mac portable
Du coup je pense prende un i book 14 pouces en ajoutant un peu de memoire vive. C'est pour faire de la bureautique, du montage viseo, des diaporamas... tout ca en amateur. Si quelqu'n peut prendre le temps de repondre à mes questions ce serait super cool! je pourrais aller me coucher en revant à mon nouveau mac
mille merci


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> heu... et cette histoire de deux licences necessaire pour un dual core avec photoshop par exemple... s'en est où ????


      

mouhahahahaha...

une licence par processeur, c'est ça?


----------



## saturnin (10 Janvier 2006)

Vous connaitriez un site où je puisse trouver un peu plus d'infos sur iweb?


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

Il faut pas une licence par touches sur le clavier ?????  


Ok je sors -------->[o ]   tiens y a du monde , salut  



			
				saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Vous connaitriez un site où je puisse trouver un peu plus d'infos sur iweb?



Je vais surement paraître méchant où mesquin mais ce n'est pas mon but   , à part sur google et le site d'apple je vois pas d'autres endroits


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

cachalo a dit:
			
		

> desole d'insister mais je trouve pas reponse a mes betes questions de neophytes quelq'un pourrait me renseigner
> 
> Bonsoir,
> la mise a jour des ibook se fera quand?? Est ce que ilife 06 est livre avec le i book des maintenat ou faut il attendre cette mise a jour?? car sur apple store c'est toujours livre avec i life 05.
> ...




Attends j'appele Steve pour l'ibook   . Et l'ibook 14 pouces est bien pour toi et Ilife 06 est dans tous les macs a partir d'aujourd'hui


----------



## saturnin (10 Janvier 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Je vais surement paraître méchant où mesquin mais ce n'est pas mon but   , à part sur google et le site d'apple je vois pas d'autres endroits



Bon on sait pas grand chose alors!!
Et moi si je sais pas grand chose j'achète pas, je suis comme ça!!


----------



## cachalo (10 Janvier 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Attends j'appele Steve pour l'ibook   . Et l'ibook 14 pouces est bien pour toi et Ilife 06 est dans tous les macs a partir d'aujourd'hui


 ok donc on sais pas du tout pour la mise a jour de l'i book
moi j'y connais rien dc je me suis dis les nouveautés c'est tous les ans apres chaque mac world. c'est pour ca que je demande ca. c'est pour savoir si ca peut être ds 2 mois ou forcement pas avant 1 an
. C'est marrant ce que tu me dis car sur l'"apple store pour le ibook y'a ecrit livre avec i life 05...
merci d'avoir prit le temps de repondre a ma uestion meme de facon ironique


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Bon on sait pas grand chose alors!!
> Et moi si je sais pas grand chose j'achète pas, je suis comme ça!!




Oh non achète mes produits s'il te plaît   

Rho encore mesquin :hein:


----------



## BioSS (10 Janvier 2006)

Pourquoi tout le monde râle à cause des prix...
Vous râlez vous quand vous achetez une AUDI A3 et qu'elle coûte
au moins deux Peugeot 306... ??? Nan. Elles font au final plus au moins
la même chose, mais tout se joue sur les performances (les macbooks sont bien
plus puissants que n'importe quel PC portable), les finitions, le design, la calandre,
le souci du détail, la sensation d'avoir des matérieaux de qualité, d'avoir un support
impeccable (d'un point de vue logiciel en tout cas)...
Tout ça, ça a un prix. Oui, Apple c'est des ordis de bourgeois, surtout les machines pro.
Comme une AUDI, c'est pas une caisse de smicard, non, c'est sûr...


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

cachalo a dit:
			
		

> ok donc on sais pas du tout pour la mise a jour de l'i book
> moi j'y connais rien dc je me suis dis les nouveautés c'est tous les ans apres chaque mac world. c'est pour ca que je demande ca. c'est pour savoir si ca peut être ds 2 mois ou forcement pas avant 1 an
> . C'est marrant ce que tu me dis car sur l'"apple store pour le ibook y'a ecrit livre avec i life 05...
> merci d'avoir prit le temps de repondre a ma uestion meme de facon ironique




Si tu achetes aujourd'hui et que tu recois Ilife 05 , tu appeles le 0800 046 046 tu dis que tu n'as pas ton ilife 06 il te le file gratos  . 

Et l'ibook soit en février , mars ou avril


----------



## saturnin (10 Janvier 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Oh non achète mes produits s'il te plaît
> 
> Rho encore mesquin :hein:



Meme pas mal saligo!
Crache le morceaux iweb c'est genial ou c'est du caca pourri!?


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Crache le morceaux iweb c'est genial ou c'est du caca pourri!?


cette application vient de sortir...

laisse le temps aux gens de mettre à jour les pages du site d'Apple!! laisse le temps au gens de la tester...

bref patience!


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de regarder la Keynote...

iLife '06 est impréssionnant, iWeb a l'air génial.
Apple a vraiment poussé loi le concept de podcast et son intégration dans iLife.
Mais bon... c'est vrai que sans compte .mac... la suite perd beaucoup de son interet.

Pour l'iMac, il a l'air de vraiment bien tourner, Word via rosetta est apparement très rapide... pas de problème de ce coté là, pour photoshop c'est un peu long (je pense que ça doit quand même prendre un peu de temps à lancer même en natif).
La suite iLife '06 tourne à merveille dessus (heureusement ).

@+
iota


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Janvier 2006)

Honnetement vous pensez que l'ibook sortira quand ? Normalement en mars ?


----------



## saturnin (10 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> cette application vient de sortir...
> 
> laisse le temps aux gens de mettre à jour les pages du site d'Apple!! laisse le temps au gens de la tester...
> 
> bref patience!



Oui bien dit ça rend fou toutes ces nouveautés j'ai meme pas encore mangé je file a+!


----------



## nagonags (10 Janvier 2006)

quelqu'un sait de combien on bénéficie de licences si on pend le pack familial d'iLife 06 ???


----------



## Freelancer (10 Janvier 2006)

nagonags a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un sait de combien on bénéficie de licences si on pend le pack familial d'iLife 06 ???



tu peux installer iLife sur 5 ordinateurs.


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

si ça intéresse quelqu'un, la béta de google earth est disponible sur le site de google


----------



## nagonags (10 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> tu peux installer iLife sur 5 ordinateurs.



merci pour l'info !!


----------



## Freelancer (10 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de visionner la keynote. J'étais sceptique sur la transformation de mon garageband en Podcast studio. ben je suis conquis. Pareil pour iWeb. j'ai hâte d'avoir ça en main.

On aurait dû se douter de l'imac, Apple a fait presque le même coup avec l'ipod mini. le Macbook pro est très alléchant, même si je ne comprend pas qu'il soit disponible en une seule taille.

L'arrivée du CEO d'Intel est géniale, Roz Ho est toujours aussi peu charismatique, même quand elle annonce une bonne nouvelle, on a l'impression qu'un airbus vient de s'écraser sur ses escarpins.

Bref, encore une belle keynote, n'en déplaise aux fanatiques du powerpc.


----------



## fredintosh (10 Janvier 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Honnetement vous pensez que l'ibook sortira quand ? Normalement en mars ?



Je ne suis pas sûr qu'on attendra très longtemps avant la mise à jour (ou le remplacement par un modèle "différent") des iBooks et des MacMini.

Peut-être dans quelques semaines, à l'occasion d'un Apple Special Event surprise, un peu comme cette automne avec le One More Thing pour présenter l'iPod vidéo, quelques semaines après la présentation de l'iPod Nano ?


----------



## cote obscur de la force (10 Janvier 2006)

je viens de regarder les prix sur lapple store france, le powerbookG5 est au meme prix que le macbook! cest tres etrange, quand meme non...
dailleurs au niveau du look ils ont pas grand chose de different, le mac book a juste phagocyté une isight, c'etait a prevoir...
pour ce qu'il a dans le ventre, niveau perfomances, cest tres egal, il n'y a vraiment que le processeur qui a changé au fond...
il y un powerbook qui m'attend au chaud pas cher je crois que je vais plutot aller le rejoindre.


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Janvier 2006)

Je suis en train de voir la Keynote (comme beaucoup d'entre nous) ^^, et je suis epoustoufflé par les vidéos de iMovie O_O, j'ai une question est ce que on peut avoir ce genre de rendu avec iMovie HD (05) les nouveautés de 06 en moins evidemment , ca rmoi j arrive pas à faire des trucs génial avec et quand je vois ça , je me pose des questions sur si c'est moi qu'est nul ou si iMovie HD est très limité    

voilà ^^j'attend vos remarques


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2006)

Le MacBook pro est quand même terrible.  
Le système de connexion de l'alimentation est super.
Combien de PowerBook sont mort suite à une chute après une prise de pied dans le câble.


----------



## iota (10 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> L'arrivée du CEO d'Intel est géniale, Roz Ho est toujours aussi peu charismatique, même quand elle annonce une bonne nouvelle, on a l'impression qu'un airbus vient de s'écraser sur ses escarpins.


Oui, l'arrivé de Paul Otellini est terrible... 
Pour Roz Ho, c'est clair que niveau charisme va falloir qu'elle bosse pas mal 

Pour la suite iLife, je suis encore sur le cul quand même...



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le MacBook pro est quand même terrible.
> Le système de connexion de l'alimentation est super.
> Combien de PowerBook sont mort suite à une chute après une prise de pied dans le câble.


Le pire... c'est que c'est complétement idiot comme concept... mais terriblement efficace...
Pourquoi personne n'y a pensé avant ???

Sinon, dans la mesure ou on a un Mac Book Pro (qui remplacera à terme le powerbook) on peut raisonnablement penser que le successeur de l'iBook se normera... Mac Book tout court. Non ?

@+
iota


----------



## Foguenne (11 Janvier 2006)

Un très bon cru cette keynote je trouve.


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le MacBook pro est quand même terrible.
> Le système de connexion de l'alimentation est super.
> Combien de PowerBook sont mort suite à une chute après une prise de pied dans le câble.




Arrete , je sens que tu craques


----------



## iota (11 Janvier 2006)

Au fait... la 10.4.4 est dispo


----------



## damien_t (11 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Au fait... la 10.4.4 est dispo



Je confirme. Et les serveurs boostent bien.


----------



## nagonags (11 Janvier 2006)

damien_t a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme. Et les serveurs boostent bien.



ça booste pour la maj de Tiger... par contre avec la Keynote c'est pas top !!! j'ai 5 mbits de bande passante mais j'ai quand même le son complètement découpé grrrr !!!


----------



## HImac in touch (11 Janvier 2006)

YEEEEEEEEEEEES enfin ^^ , rappelez moi ce qu'elle touche il faut appuyer si jamais votre mac plante au démarrage ?? C ?? shift ??  

La keynote marche parfaitement chez moi ^^


----------



## Frodo_The_Hobbit (11 Janvier 2006)

Je craquerais bien pour un MacBook ... apres va falloir trouver le financement ...
La question se pose et trotine dans ma tete ...


----------



## nagonags (11 Janvier 2006)

Frodo_The_Hobbit a dit:
			
		

> Je craquerais bien pour un MacBook ... apres va falloir trouver le financement ...
> La question se pose et trotine dans ma tete ...



oui je comprends TOUT A FAIT !! si tu vois ce que je veux dire !!


----------



## tyler_d (11 Janvier 2006)

attendez de voir l'autonomie...

très bonne keynote, mais plus le temps passe, plus je me dis que la partie hardware a vraiment été faite pour rassurer le marché...

sinon, pourquoi qu'une seule taille pour ce nouveau macbook pro ? et puis pourquoi toujours continuer à vendre des powerbook ???

bon forcément, l'imac et le powerbook sont les machines qui se vendent le mieux, mais le coup des perf X4 j'y crois pas.

sinon ilife a vraiment l'air bien, vous pensez qu'il sera facile de publier des podcast via IWEB sur d'autre serveur que .mac ?


----------



## Frodo_The_Hobbit (11 Janvier 2006)

bon je vais me faire crier dessus mais bon !
Le macbook pro est un super bon pc portable ...
Avec tout ce que je recherche en tant que switcher ... retrouver mes marques aux debut avec windows ... la motivation de passer à osx 
Apres le prix est le gros obstacle ... mais il suffit de regarder les petit details
Ce qui fais la pluspart du temps un portable c'est la finition et je dois dire que je suis bluffé par les mac. Il y a le clavier retro eclairé la cam pleins de petits plus que l'on ne trouve pas facilement ...

Edit :
PS : je ne sais pas si il sera possible d'installer windows dessus


----------



## HImac in touch (11 Janvier 2006)

Bon juste avant de me coucher j'ai installé la 10,4,4 . Alors j'ai regardé vraiment vite fait , y'a plusieurs nouveaux widgets comme anoncés , un widget google pratique et sobre , un annuaire pages blanches ( je ne sais pas si ça marche pour la france ) , les pages jaunes ont changé de nom ca s'appelle maitenant Business , y 'a un widget sur la neige et sa qualité dans des stations de ski il me semble mais j'ai bien regardé autrement le reste , Mac Os X me semble plus réactif cependant j'ai rien d'ouvert et j'ai 1 Go de ram donc ^^.... et sinon le reste j'ai pas vu , spotlight ne semble pas plus réactif que la 10,4,3 . Voilà je regarderais mieux demain. 

Bonne nuit à tous , cette 2 eme Keynote depuis que je m'intéresse aux Macs et 1 ère depuis que j'ai mon iMac était fortes excitantes ^^. 

A demain 

PS : Attention le Mac met pas mal de temps à charger le bureau , donc ne pensez pas qu'il a planté il est jsute très long , du moins c'est comme ça que le mien était


----------



## jojofk (11 Janvier 2006)

> va falloir trouver le financement



Les Macbook version MIPE...?!

Ok je -->


----------



## Foguenne (11 Janvier 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Arrete , je sens que tu craques



Non non, je me réserve pour 2007.


----------



## golf (11 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> rien à fout de cette keynote, encore des stats de marketing pour faire vendre les truks...2-3 fois plus rapide qu'il dit..ça veut dire grosso modo équivalent


J'ai toujours été dubitatif quand à l'efficacité de la méthode coué


----------



## damien_t (11 Janvier 2006)

j'ai pris la liberté de créer un fil spécial pour la mise à jour de Tiger. Ca sera peut-être mieux que de continuer sur ce fil déjà bien chargé (56 pages, tout de même !).


----------



## golf (11 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ...le Macbook pro est très alléchant, même si je ne comprend pas qu'il soit disponible en une seule taille...


Plus facile à industrialiser rapidement en masse qu'un format plus petit.
De plus, attention les appros en proc et dalle écran.


----------



## tyler_d (11 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Non non, je me réserve pour 2007.



pour le sarko-mactel pro ?...


----------



## AuGie (11 Janvier 2006)

La vache, Keynote Coca Cola à mon travail, je rentre chez moi ce soir et pouffff, un nouvelle imac. Première réactions, grave les nerfs, mon imac G5 20" a 3 semaines et Steve me fait ca, misere. Ras le bol, je vais avec ma petite femme voir xmen sur le canapé (Il aurait réussi à detruire les mechants l'autre avec un core-duo ???  )

Bon, elle est au lit, je visionne la keynote, ce ilife 06 est bon, du tout bon, vraiment pas mal.*Au passage, je ne sais pas si Apple à l'habitude de faire un geste au récent acquéreur de Mac neuf, ca serait sympa, vache à lait :sleep: *

Je lis 2/3 post, fais quelques recherche sur ce core-duo. C'est un bon processeur mais mon G5 est loin d'etre une merde comme Steve le repete au moins 30x :hein: (Au passage, j'ai trouvé un peu limite l'acharnement sur ce pauvre petit G5, et les watt il est pas bon, et le machin virgule flottante aussi, et le core-duo is "Amazing"... mais bon :sick: 

Bref, la 10.4.4 installé, une petite maintenance Onyx, reconstruction Spotlight et ben il se debrouille trés bien mon G5, il va vite, son Spotlight est rapide comme l'eclair " Boumm" et son dashboard est plus veloces. Safari, Mail, iTunes, iPhoto, les pref system demarre immediatement avec 1 rébond dans le dock :king: 

Donc il est 00h55, ca va beaucoup mieux, Steve est un salaud mais c'est pas grave  , avec ilife 06, il a me plaire mon iMac, et dans 2 ans je me fais exploser un machin quadruo portable de malade, quand toute la migration Intel sera bien effective et que les premières Rev auront permis de corriger les erreurs de jeunesses. 

Donc excellente Keynote, ca laisse présager que du bon pour la suite 

AuGie qui va mieux :love:


----------



## iota (11 Janvier 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Au passage, je ne sais pas si Apple à l'habitude de faire un geste au récent acquéreur de Mac neuf, ca serait sympa, vache à lait :sleep:


L'année dernière, j'ai eu iLife '05 pour 19¤ car j'avais acheté un iBook peu de temps avant la Keynote de la Macworld 2005.

@+
iota


----------



## iota (11 Janvier 2006)

iota le 08/01/2006 a dit:
			
		

> Si on nous présente les premiers Mac avec processeur Intel, il y'a des chances de voir débarquer une personne de chez eux (Paul Otellini ?) pour nous venter les mérites de leurs nouveaux produits





			
				iota le 08/01/2006 a dit:
			
		

> Oui je vois bien, le OMT comme ça. Présentation du Mac Intel et on nous explique que tout les softs présentés (iLife et iWork '06) sont Universal Binary ainsi que les applications .mac (backup) et que Tiger passe en 10.4.4 avec support du premier MacTel.


J'ai pas été mauvais pour le coup (à quelques approximations...)  

@+
iota


----------



## Freelancer (11 Janvier 2006)

Toute les macs passeront sur intel au cours de l'année, ce qui est une bonne nouvelle. On part donc vers des ibook mono-processeurs, comme il était raisonnable de penser. mais bon, un ibook seulement deux fois plus rapide qu'un g4, avec 128 Mo de vRam, ça peut le faire aussi :love:


----------



## Freelancer (11 Janvier 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> 20 minutes: la présentation des résultats Apple, les ventes d'iPod, les AppleStore
> 20 minutes: présentation du nouvel iLife et demo sur powermacIntel
> 15 minutes: Tiger, avec une petite visioconference (Danika je t'aime :love: )
> 15  minutes: Rose Ho qui vient nous dire combien elle est heureuse de travailler pour la Mac Business Unit de Microsoft
> 10 minutes: one more thing (retour de Danika :love: )



J'ai pas été mauvais pour le coup (à quelques approximations...)    
Enfin l'approximation la plus marquante, c'est pas de Danika aaarrrggghhhh
Iota :love:


----------



## bugman (11 Janvier 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> La vache, Keynote Coca Cola à mon travail, je rentre chez moi ce soir et pouffff, un nouvelle imac. Première réactions, grave les nerfs, mon imac G5 20" a 3 semaines et Steve me fait ca, misere. Ras le bol, je vais avec ma petite femme voir xmen sur le canapé (Il aurait réussi à detruire les mechants l'autre avec un core-duo ???  )
> 
> Bon, elle est au lit, je visionne la keynote, ce ilife 06 est bon, du tout bon, vraiment pas mal.*Au passage, je ne sais pas si Apple à l'habitude de faire un geste au récent acquéreur de Mac neuf, ca serait sympa, vache à lait :sleep: *
> 
> ...



Tiens on est dans le même etat ! :rateau:
Ce qui est bien l'année prochaine quand je vais prendre un nouvel iMac en 20" (cette fois) c'est que je risque d'etre encore une fois sur le cul !


----------



## Macbeth (11 Janvier 2006)

Oaf, moi ça me passe un peu au dessus de la tête ce nouvel iMac. je trouve même ça très bien. On va pas demander à Apple de stagner tout ça parce-qu'on viens de se payer un machine. .
Bon, c'ets vrai que les mini et ibook auraient bien mérités d'avoir leur nouveau processeur aussi.
Mais il faut bien avouer que l'iMac est séduisant et que d'un point de vue marketing, c'ets la bonne carte qui a été jouée.
Maintenant, mon imac tourne très bien et je ne regrète pas du tout. On va pas jouer les pécés users à baver sur les machines plous puissante à peine la notre reçu. c'ets ça l'informatique, ça bouge en permanence.
Bonne Key note en tout cas...et je suis vraiement ravi que les powerbook...heu macbook pro (heu le nom là par contre.. hahum) ai été mis à jour....eux commencais à sérieusement trépigner.


----------



## iota (11 Janvier 2006)

Salut.

Les infos du jour concernant le nouvel iMac (en anglais)...
Le type de mémoire compatible.
Comme je le pensais, deux slots mémoires sont disponibles sur ce nouveau modèle et la mémoire est au format So-DIMM (voir ici).
Le retour des codes d'erreur.
Enfin, quelques infos sur la sortie mini-DVI.

Au passage, comment identifier un iMac Core Duo.

Apple confirme également (certains se posent la question) que les mac à base de processeur Intel sont capable de booter avec un disque externe USB ou Firewire (il faut cependant choisir le bon format de table de partition dans l'utilitaire disque).

@+
iota


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (11 Janvier 2006)

C'est quoi le keynote ?


----------



## NéophyteMac (11 Janvier 2006)

Dites, maintenant qu'ils sont sortis les Mac Intel, quelqu'un sait si on peut pas récupérer Rosetta quelque part pour faire tourner des trucs de PC sur Mac??? :mouais:


----------



## iota (11 Janvier 2006)

NéophyteMac a dit:
			
		

> Dites, maintenant qu'ils sont sortis les Mac Intel, quelqu'un sait si on peut pas récupérer Rosetta quelque part pour faire tourner des trucs de PC sur Mac??? :mouais:


Ce n'est pas le but de Rosetta... ce que tu demandes n'est pas possible.
De plus, Rosetta ne fonctionne que sur Mac Intel.

@+
iota


----------



## NéophyteMac (11 Janvier 2006)

Dommage, je travail sur un logiciel beaucoup trop confidentiel pour etre traduit sur MAC, et qui demande beaucoup trop de ressources pour etre émulé avec la daube de chez microsoft...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui sous-entend quand même que..nous les non intelisés pour avoir des maj système et logiciels..ça risque de ressembler un peu aux chiens qu'on attache aux arbres sur le bord de la route avant de partir en vacances  :mouais: ..



Je vois mal Apple délaisser le parc des machines pro en espèrant que du jour au lendemain les entreprises changent de machines suite à cette annonce  Par conséquent les particuliers qui ne passeront pas sur Macintel tout de suite sont à l'abri pour un petit moment. Surtout que de l'avoeu même de Steve Jobs certains logiciels ont tendance à être aussi dynamiques sous Rosetta qu'une ampoule éclairée avec une dynamo


----------



## Kerri (11 Janvier 2006)

special dédicace aux raleurs


----------



## pim (11 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> I really hope you're right  ..donc disons 1 an de maintenance et plus avec beaucoup d'enthousiasme  ..



Bien plus que ça. Déjà Léopard, ou Mac OS X 10.5, prévu pour juin 2007 (= juste au moment de la sortie de Vista  ), tournera très certainement avec les G4 et G5, en plus des Intels.

Pensez à l'exemple des G3, le dernier vendu (dans les iBooks) remonte à 2 ans, et Tiger tourne sans problème dessus !

Allez, hauts les c½urs, et voyez à quel point les nouveautés sont excitantes, et bien qu'imparfaites, montrent que l'avenir du HardWare sous Apple nous réserve de belles et agréables surprises ! 

_Nota_ : fichtre, j'ai lu les 1130 messages consciencieusement...


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Janvier 2006)

... vous avez trouvé l'accessoire tuner FM pour Ipod sur l'AS ??


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Janvier 2006)

Bien oui !  Dans la boutique Ipod


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Wow!..courageux..tu finis toujours tes assiettes à la maison?  ..



Je ne sais pas, mais comme il a l'habitude de corriger les copies, cela ne doit sans doute pas l'effrayer de relire 20 fois (et je suis gentil ) les mêmes remarques. 

Bon, je vais aller mater cette Keynote, histoire de voir ce qui a été présenté.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (12 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Ben....c'est la conférence de Steve Jobs..voyons..tout le sujet ne parle que de ça..



Oui mais 1130 messages et des brouettes, j'ai préféré lire l'article sur le sujet 
Non, sinon, c'était intéressant ce Keynote


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Janvier 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bien oui !  Dans la boutique Ipod



Je dois être aveugle alors ... toujours pas trouvé :rose:


----------



## Piewhy (12 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... vous avez trouvé l'accessoire tuner FM pour Ipod sur l'AS ??



je vais bientot le trouver dans ma boite au lettre 

"Out for delivery"

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...Ap71rw1vwvHl8t/1.SLID?mco=3A8E4A5E&nplm=MA070


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Janvier 2006)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> je vais bientot le trouver dans ma boite au lettre  "Out for delivery"





			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bien oui !  Dans la boutique Ipod



Merci d'avoir mis le lien 

_Edit : Merci d'avoir mis le lien  et cette fois-ci au premier degré _


----------



## iota (12 Janvier 2006)

Salut.

La nouvelle pub Apple/Intel ne fait pas que des heureux 

@+
iota


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> La nouvelle pub Apple/Intel ne fait pas que des heureux
> 
> ...



moi je la trouve très bien cette pub...
je fais confiance à apple ,les mac tel devraient être de bonnes machines...


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'avoir mis le lien



Bon j'ai trouvé mais 3 déceptions : 

- le prix : il avait pas annoncé 49 $ Steeve ... ce qui fait 55 ¤ !!!
- la compatibilité : j'avais cru comprendre que c'était avec tous les iPods .... mais sur le site il est écrit seulement le Nano et le Vidéo.
- le délais de livraison de 3 semaines alors que :


			
				PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> je vais bientot le trouver dans ma boite au lettre
> 
> "Out for delivery"


----------



## Piewhy (12 Janvier 2006)

Voila j'ai reçu l'iPod Radio Remote

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=125487


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Janvier 2006)

moi je ne crois pas que le core duo soit plus rapide que le G5 :
je voudrais vraiment connaitre la comparaison entre le core duo et le G5 dual core...
les fréquences sont égales ,les bus aussi...
a mon avis c'est kif kif...
s'ils avaient mis un monocore intel dans l'imac, la puissante aurait été exactement la meme...

il ne sera pas difficile pour apple de vanter la puissance de l'intel monocore qui équipera le mac mini et l'ibook ,vu que çà remplacera le G4...
par contre je me demande ce qu'ils vont mettre comme proc dans les power mac...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Janvier 2006)

Boudiou, je suis en train de visionner la keynote...

Il me fait bien envie cet imacIntel.


----------



## jphg (12 Janvier 2006)

hé je voulais savoir, :rose: 
ça correspond à quoi exactement ça ? :







je comprends qu'il s'agit d'une histoire de processeurs, mais quoi ?
c'est une dalle sur laquelle est rassemblé un certain nombre de Core Duos ?
et pourquoi c'est rond et pas carré ?

y-a-t-il un ingénieur dans la salle ?


----------



## NéophyteMac (12 Janvier 2006)

Moi ce que je sais c'est que c'est effectivement la dessus que sont gravés les processeurs, puis découpés et utilisés. Il y'en a un certain nombre sur chaque plaque (et ça vaut trés cher) mais je ne sait pas pourquoi c'est rond???:mouais:

Peut être pour se les passer comme un freesbee entre les stades de production, et ainsi gagner un précieux temps de manutention.


----------



## jphg (12 Janvier 2006)

hihihi ! ça me plait bien ça !  
c'est de l'ultra-flux-tendu.

ou
"-ohlala, comment vous avez fait votre processeur ?
- au "jetez-moi-ça", ça fonctionne très bien."

Edit :
ouais, je suis en tâche de fond la Keynote, et je viens de voir la pub. je comprends que le truc est rond parce que ça tourne dans tous les sens dans l'usine. donc effectivement, question de manutention ?





http://www.apple.com/intel/ads/


----------



## Mille Sabords (12 Janvier 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> hé je voulais savoir, :rose:
> ça correspond à quoi exactement ça ? :
> 
> 
> ...


je crois que ça s'appelle un 'die' (daille)
je ne sais pas non plus pourquoi c'est rond


----------



## iota (12 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> il ne sera pas difficile pour apple de vanter la puissance de l'intel monocore qui équipera le mac mini et l'ibook ,vu que çà remplacera le G4...


Des mono-core Intel dans l'iBook et le mac mini ?
On n'en sait absolument rien...



			
				jphg a dit:
			
		

> hé je voulais savoir, :rose:
> ça correspond à quoi exactement ça ? :


C'est un Wafer (pour en savoir plus, jetez un oeil ici).
Chaque petit carré que l'on voit est en fait un die (la partie silicium où sont gravé les transistors) de processeur.

@+
iota


----------



## jphg (12 Janvier 2006)

merci beaucoup Iota !


----------



## NéophyteMac (12 Janvier 2006)

Ouais, Merci!


----------



## pim (12 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Des mono-core Intel dans l'iBook et le mac mini ?
> On n'en sait absolument rien...
> 
> C'est un Wafer (pour en savoir plus, jetez un oeil ici).
> ...



Pour ceux qui ont la flemme de suivre le lien, il s'agit d'une tranche de silicium découpée dans une barre de silicium quasiment pur.

Donc c'est rond parce que le silicium s'agglomère autour d'un petit cristal, cristal qui est tiré vers le haut... Pensez aux machines pour faire les chamalos dans les foires, c'est pareil !

Bref un objet rond c'est facile à usiner et cela fait perdre moins de matière que d'essayer de lui donner une forme carrée...


----------



## jphg (12 Janvier 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Bref un objet rond c'est facile à usiner et cela fait perdre moins de matière que d'essayer de lui donner une forme carrée...



et re-merci, et paf ! une boule disco !


----------



## pim (12 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> La nouvelle pub Apple/Intel ne fait pas que des heureux
> 
> @+
> iota



Seule la vérité blesse.

Je comprends que les autres partenaires soient nerveux. Ils se sont bien moqués de Apple pendant des années, maintenant cela représente une sérieuse menace !

Ils vont pouvoir commencer par changer le design, parce que le mélange de plastiques bas de gamme de différentes couleurs, quelle horreur ! La prochaine fois que vous passez à la fnac, jetez un coup d'½il au rayon PC portables, ils ressemblent tous à ça :






4 cm d'épaisseur, une finition façon Lada, berk !


----------



## samoussa (12 Janvier 2006)

l'ancetre du grille-pain ressemblait à ça aussi


----------



## ederntal (12 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai trouvé mais 3 déceptions :
> 
> - le prix : il avait pas annoncé 49 $ Steeve ... ce qui fait 55 ¤ !!!
> - la compatibilité : j'avais cru comprendre que c'était avec tous les iPods .... mais sur le site il est écrit seulement le Nano et le Vidéo.
> - le délais de livraison de 3 semaines alors que :



- Steve a annoncé 49$... sisi... + la TVA et on arrive a 55 euros 
- Steve l'a bien annoncé, il a dis qu'il était compatible qu'avec les 2 derniers modèles
- Certains l'ont deja recu (voir ici ou sur macbidouille)... après ils ont peut-etre déja eu un max de commandes.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Janvier 2006)

Et bien, il est sympa ce PC. Un PCBook Pro?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, il est sympa ce PC. Un PCBook Pro?



oui et comme dell ,ils ont pompé le fond d'écran OSX


----------



## pim (12 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, il est sympa ce PC. Un PCBook Pro?


Me trompe-je, ou c'est justement ASUS qui fabrique la carte mère du nouveau MacBook Pro ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, il est sympa ce PC. Un PCBook Pro?




Tu vas vers le coté obscure ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Janvier 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Me trompe-je, ou c'est justement ASUS qui fabrique la carte mère du nouveau MacBook Pro ?




Oui


----------



## valoriel (12 Janvier 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Me trompe-je, ou c'est justement ASUS qui fabrique la carte mère du nouveau MacBook Pro?


il me semble qu'ils fabriquent plutôt les machines...


----------



## huexley (15 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> il me semble qu'ils fabriquent plutôt les machines...



les iBooks 

Quanta pour les mabrouk et les Powerbooks


----------



## bejouille (16 Janvier 2006)

Je trouve plus la dernière pub intel/mac...


----------



## pim (16 Janvier 2006)

Steve la passe une seconde fois à la fin de sa keynote


----------



## bejouille (17 Janvier 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Steve la passe une seconde fois à la fin de sa keynote


 Oui mais j'aimerais pouvoir l'introduire à mon tour dans une présentation Keynote...


----------



## Freelancer (17 Janvier 2006)

bejouille a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais j'aimerais pouvoir l'introduire à mon tour dans une présentation Keynote...



elle est dispo ici. Tu peux l'enregistrer si tu as quicktime pro. Sinon, envoie moi un mp


----------



## jphg (20 Janvier 2006)

je veux un badge "Universal"


----------



## bompi (21 Janvier 2006)

Tu veux dire que tu veux un badge certifiant que l'on peut te faire un implant Intel comme un implant Freescale ... Bienvenue à Gattaca ...


----------

